# Its official. I'm a C2-HA addict..... *part 2*



## KDOG3

*Continued from Part 1*


I can't keep myself from owning one. I get one, sell it then get another one. This is now my 4th one. Its a freakin' disease I tell you! The C2-HA has it all. Clip. Grip ring. Endless mods. Small size. I think I just need to hold on to this one. LOL. I got a 5 mode DX R2 drop in running in it. 

Any other C2-HA addicts here?


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

Yeah....I like the C2's also.....


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

I don't own a C2 in HA :shakehead






Regards,
Tempest


----------



## generic808

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

Yes, the C's are great! However, I prefer the C3 over the C2, but I love them both.


----------



## Sgt. LED

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

Hey guys, I just thought I would supply you with a little more crack!
Smoke up boys.









:devil:


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA addict.....*

Nope, still haven't tried the C2 in HA 











Regards,
Tempest


----------



## JNewell

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA addict.....*

*Edit - it turns out that the bottom one in the picture below is a very early M2, not a C2.*

Here's pictures of one I own and one my older son owns. Note the very early serial on the lower one in the pictures.


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA addict.....*

Well here is my latest. Early SF Centurion HA. Is there an earlier version than this? with noticeable style differences? 














Notice that it doesnt have the third flat.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA addict.....*

I_ really_ like the C2/M2/L5 style bodies too...:thumbsup:

Heres a new one I just added.










_Almost_ the whole collection...I have another one coming soon


----------



## Cosmo7809

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA addict.....*

Ask and you shall receive.


----------



## ElectronGuru

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA addict.....*



outersquare said:


> anyone put the defender strike bezel on a C2?



Yea. It looks something like this:


----------



## ElectronGuru

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA addict.....*



angelofwar said:


> so the one's on the chess board came that dark from SF???




Viewed in person in medium indirect sunlight, the darkest ones are quite a deep gray, but not dark enough to be considered black. Photoshoping the darkness out of the [same] image yields a view much closer to [viewed under direct light] reality. They look darker than this in natural indoor light:







Another way to see the difference is this talcap shot. The HA on the left is the 'old' natural. The HA on the right is closer to the 'new' natural:







So yes, SF made a change. But perhaps not as far as you might be hoping. Keep in mind that this is all natural HA, a complex process with a variety of variables that effect shade (including the metal itself), and with a complete lack of dye to compensate for any influences. Next years or next batches color may again be lighter or darker still.

When I'm farther along with this new technique, I'll photograph the entire set under the same lighting and photographic conditions so it will be easy to differentiate.


----------



## DimeRazorback

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA addict.....*






Now I need a regular C2-HA!!!


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA addict.....*

Well, I decided to use my *1000th post*  for one of the best threads on CPF. My 3-flats C3-BK was what really got me into this forum. I would argue that the C3 is the finest, most adaptable flashlight that SureFire has ever made. I recently added a C3-HA to the family, but I find that the newer 4-flats body isn’t as nice to hold and am thinking of selling it or trying to trade it (ahem) for an older 3-flats. (The photo includes a G3 for scale, LOL). Thanks KDOG3 for a great thread!


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA addict.....*

Im one light closer to matching Dafab. my C2 Emerson in HA-BLK

So far im matched with:

C2
C2-CJ
C2 Taurus
L5
M2 Strider
C2 Emerson
(I dont think Dafab has an old crosshairs SF Centurion, but he has a bunch of other C2s that I dont have haha)


----------



## DM51

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA addict.....*

Part 1 was >500 posts! 

I've copied across the opening post of Part 1, and a few other posts with photos, to start Part 2 here.


----------



## corvettesR1

Is the camo version of the C2 still available??


----------



## Tempest UK

corvettesR1 said:


> Is the camo version of the C2 still available??



Always available, if you can find someone who wants to sell from their collection 

It's no longer produced by SureFire, though.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## corvettesR1

Thanks for the fast reply.


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA addict.....*



DM51 said:


> I've copied across the opening post of Part 1, and a few other posts with photos, to start Part 2 here.


<*sniffle*> my photo didn't make DM51's cut. :mecry:

Great thread. :thumbsup:
K


----------



## DM51

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA addict.....*



Kestrel said:


> <*sniffle*> my photo didn't make DM51's cut. :mecry:


Yes it did, lol


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA addict.....*

yay my pics made the cut. i feel special haha


----------



## angelofwar

As promised...my C2-BK arrived today, so I thought he should join in the party with his brothers...(this is the kind of light Batman would carry...C2-BK w/ M60 w/ FM34)...


----------



## Tempest UK

I _still_ haven't tried it in HA 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## KDOG3

I wish I could find one in black ha...


----------



## DM51

KDOG3 said:


> I wish I could find one in black ha...


Custom Surefire Hosts 6P|C2|Z2|M2: Bored, HA, Lego Parts, plus Turnkey Options


----------



## SUREFIRED

I have a C2-BK. Is it worth buying another just for the HA?


----------



## angelofwar

SUREFIRED said:


> I have a C2-BK. Is it worth buying another just for the HA?


 
Yes...the HA versions just feels different in your hand...I had two HA's, and got rid of one, but when I got my C2-BK, it was a totally different light...I'm sure the same would be true in your case...


----------



## Schuey2002

Thanks to Part 1 of this thread and all its wonderful pics, I now have a C2! I kept seeing all those C2's and thinking to myself, "I have to own one!" And now I do.

I picked up a C2-HA body from a member over on the Marketplace, and added my own black Z44 bezel and Z59 clickie that I had laying around. It also has P60L in it that I got on the cheap over there too. I think my next upgrade will be a Malkoff M60L and a FM34 Beamshaper. 

Anyhoo, I can't begin to tell you how much I love this light! The combination of black bezel/HA body/black tailcap looks really cool. I kinda wish it was all black, but I still love this look. :thumbsup:

My only regret is not buying one sooner... :green:


----------



## SUREFIRED

angelofwar said:


> Yes...the HA versions just feels different in your hand...I had two HA's, and got rid of one, but when I got my C2-BK, it was a totally different light...I'm sure the same would be true in your case...



Ohh ok thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## angelofwar

Schuey2002 said:


> Thanks to Part 1 of this thread and all its wonderful pics, I now have a C2! I kept seeing all those C2's and thinking to myself, "I have to own one!" And now I do.
> 
> I picked up a C2-HA body from a member over on the Marketplace, and added my own black Z44 bezel and Z59 clickie that I had laying around. It also has P60L in it that I got on the cheap over there too. I think my next upgrade will be a Malkoff M60L and a FM34 Beamshaper.
> 
> Anyhoo, I can't begin to tell you how much I love this light! The combination of black bezel/HA body/black tailcap looks really cool. I kinda wish it was all black, but I still love this look. :thumbsup:
> 
> My only regret is not buying one sooner... :green:


 
Glad you were finally able to get one...the C2/3 is about the only light that can pull off mis-matching black and HA, and still look good.


----------



## Schuey2002

Thanks! I am really enjoying my new SF. Even if the body is used. 

Can't stop playing with it! 

.


----------



## jp2515

Oh no! I've caught the bug!  I just picked up another C2, SW02, M2 bezel Lego from the Marketplace!


----------



## ajl

Now that I have a C2 (the led version), is there a expedient something that I can use to cover the lens from dust when the light is not in actual use; and what is a good holster for the C2?


----------



## DimeRazorback

The FM37 beamcover


----------



## Kestrel

ajl said:


> what is a good holster for the C2?


I think a great holster is the SureFire V20 Nylon fixed-loop holster. The pics on the SF web page don't illustrate it very well at all. I've used the same version (but longer) for my SureFire C3 and I really like it. Very high quality and great retention.

I've handled their detachable nylon holster (velco-style detachable) and I wasn't as impressed, not quite as secure and a little bulky width-wise.


----------



## bugsy714

I LOVE my c2 ha, I had it bored for 18650 and have a nailbender super p7 warm tested at 550 otf with an aw 18650!

My only gripe is that it seems a little topheavy like it could easily get snagged out of the pocket, maybe I'm just being paranoid but a c3 might ride a little deeper and make me feel more secure


----------



## Sgt. LED

Yes, yes.......... the C3 is what you need..............the C3......... 
C3......


----------



## bugsy714

lol, I'm starting to think SF infuses their anno with crack because these things are addictive! Everytime my wife gripes about how many lights I have I show her threads like this with entire collections of the same light and tell her I'm only mildly addicted hahahaha


I remember that sig from when I first started on the forum, if I only could go back in time and tell myself to pay heed to it!


----------



## Search

bugsy714 said:


> I remember that sig from when I first started on the forum, if I only could go back in time and tell myself to pay heed to it!



Look at the one above you.


----------



## bugsy714

Search said:


> Look at the one above you.



That is the one!


----------



## divine

I ordered a couple Titanium bezels from Russtang and they showed up in the mail today, I took my bezels apart Friday and they've been sitting and waiting patiently for the bezels to show up.












DimeRazorback, I followed your advice and the C2 HA BK is also showing off it's M30W.


----------



## bugsy714

anyone have a solarforce ss crenulated bezel on thier c2?


----------



## Sgt. LED

HEY! I've got a C2 body headed my way tomorrow. I needed a host for my SST-50.




Now I can be a C3 and a C2 addict!


----------



## bugsy714

I need a c3 for my next project; a sst90 running on 2 18500's

Why did you decide to go with the sst50 sarge? You gonna get the c2 bored?


----------



## Sgt. LED

EVERYONE NEEDS A C3! 

The 50 can deliver a clean beam profile in a small smooth reflector and can give you some throw while delivering a lot of lumens without being as floody or as power hungry as the 90 is. I think the 50 is the best for my use right now.

I have SO many host bodies I can swap out at random but for this particular C2 body I'll leave it unbored and use primary cells. I'm going to take advantage of the full thermal mass of the C2 because the SST's are pretty good at generating heat.
I do the testing for ElectronGuru and Moddoo's joint products and one of the biggest things for them is the boring out business. I like the bored out 9P about the best of all but the C2 bored is a close second. It's a shame I bought all of those Leef bodies before they came along! :laughing:


----------



## bugsy714

I am a flood whore so the 90 is totally my bag =)

I have been loving my NB warm super p7 in my bored c2, I have another c2 on it's way that I will leave standard for the rcr123/primaries...good thinking!


----------



## dcycleman

can you run malkoff's dropin in a c3 or will three primaries kill it??


----------



## ElectronGuru

dcycleman said:


> can you run malkoff's dropin in a c3 or will three primaries kill it??



The M30 will blow, but the M60 is good up to 9.0 volts and the M60 MC-E is good up to 13.0 volts.


----------



## dcycleman

thanks, is the m60L brighter than a P60L, if so what is the loss of runtimes in a c3?


----------



## ElectronGuru

dcycleman said:


> thanks, is the m60L brighter than a P60L, if so what is the loss of runtimes in a c3?



Replying with PM


----------



## scarlet

I treasure my "C2"
-G2 head
-L5 body
-L6 tail
-solarforce dropin
Does this count as a C2?:laughing:


----------



## yuk

I got my first C2-HA from a trade in MP (thanks bestcounsel!) a week ago and I am still impressed! 
It's definitely the best P60 host. I can't put the damn thing down! This thing is a keeper! :kiss:


----------



## NoFair

Here is my C2 with a M30W and two stage switch (some other things in the pic):


----------



## yuk

NoFair said:


> Here is my C2 with a M30W and two stage switch (some other things in the pic):


 What switch is this?


----------



## ElectronGuru

Here's the latest HA color, in the flesh. Lighter than the last batch, with just a hint of green.

The latest C3 is darker and not quite as green as the latest C2.


----------



## DimeRazorback

How abouts a black C3??

:devil:


----------



## ElectronGuru

DimeRazorback said:


> How abouts a black C3??



Sure, provided its HA-BK


----------



## DimeRazorback

:twothumbs


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*I LOVE C2's* 
I have a few projects that I need to move forward with, so THIS entire collectoin is about to get posted in the Marketplace....
_*I will miss them dearly!*_:sigh:
Thought I'd post a few last pictures before they are off to a new home..


Some of the most RARE C2's around:
1. SN#A00001 2002 OMEGA FORCE TEAMSTER USA
2. SN#EKSF0471 EMERSON KNIVES U S A
3. SN#A00001 CENTURION C2 ELITE with United States Marine Corps Bezel
4. SN#SF0037 STRIDER M2
5. SN#A24969 TAURUS C2
6. SN#A21669 CAMO C2

Not C2's but still rare and nice
7. SN#A04269 CAMO E2e
8. No SN# PORSCHE E2


----------



## dcycleman

sucks ya gotta get rid of all those nice lights


----------



## divine

Wow Defab, RIP.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

divine said:


> Wow Defab, RIP.


 

I know, I know....It sucks but I've enjoyed them long enough.
The are currently for sale in the marketplace for a _*hell of a deal*_ if the entire collection is bought. Two of the C2's, I believe are one of a kinds and one Z2 is also. Probably the cheapest BY FAR you could ever get most of these lights.

I'll miss them!:sigh:


----------



## ypsifly

divine said:


> Wow Defab, RIP.



Yeah those are some sweet lights, but I'm thinking it will put a small dent in his awesome collection. Have you seen the pics? I would be all over the Porsche if I didn't have so much going on right now.

Getting back OT, I bought a C2L-HAIII last week and ordered a Malkoff M60F 20 Degree for it last night. Never was a huge fan of 2 cell SFs bigger than the E series, but this one feels so right in hand the soon to arrive drop-in and forthcoming clicky will put this one over the top.

Once this project is completed my current EDC, E1B w/Defender tail cap, will be kicked over to its stated role. Backup.


----------



## ElectronGuru

Built by request, 100% factory HA, two tone:


----------



## Schuey2002

^^^

That's exactly what my C2 looks like; two-tone. Black/HA/Black. ;-)


----------



## Mikellen

DaFABRICATA said:


> I know, I know....It sucks but I've enjoyed them long enough.
> The are currently for sale in the marketplace for a _*hell of a deal*_ if the entire collection is bought. Two of the C2's, I believe are one of a kinds and one Z2 is also. Probably the cheapest BY FAR you could ever get most of these lights.
> 
> I'll miss them!:sigh:


 
Don't worry about them. I'll be sure to give them a good home.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Mikellen said:


> Don't worry about them. I'll be sure to give them a good home.


 




You're gonna LOVE them!!:naughty:
The C2/M2 lights just feel so good in the hand. 
It's something you have to experiance to fully understand.
All of them are in working order and sitting in a box waiting to make thier trip across country to you.:thumbsup:

Now I am left with only one C2/M2 body...I don't know exactly what it is as it says Surefire on both sides!:thinking::shrug:...I also still have a Bare ( No engraving)C3-BK and older model C3-HA


----------



## Tempest UK

DaFABRICATA said:


> Now I am left with only one C2/M2 body...I don't know exactly what it is as it says Surefire on both sides!:thinking::shrug:...



Glad to see you kept a cool one for yourself 

You should post a pic/list in the collecting forum of what's left. Which lights have survived the purges?!

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Tempest UK said:


> Glad to see you kept a cool one for yourself
> 
> You should post a pic/list in the collecting forum of what's left. Which lights have survived the purges?!
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


 

I had to keep at least one C2 styled light!....Heck!, It's by far my favorite C/P/D series type light!:naughty: Mine is running a D26 socket/reflector with a 1794 bulb and AW brand IMR 16430's with an AW soft-start switch...COOL!...and a blue tritium vial in the recessed area where the grip ring goes.

Tempest, I will update the collection thread sometime this week...
It INSANE how many Surefire I've gone through!!oo:

I'll post a before and after shot to show just how few I have left....do Surefire Compatible parts count?:thinking::laughing:
I must admit, I've enjoyed have them all and been VERY fortunate to have had such an extensive collection.:twothumbs


----------



## divine

Isn't it obvious? It's a Surefire Surefire. 

That's a nice one.


----------



## SUREFIRED

This thread cant die!


----------



## bugsy714

I got my C3HA and now I am torn! I love my C2HA for EDC but the big bad brotha C3HA a close second, once it gets bored for 18500's and gets a nailbender sst90 it is probably going to be riding along more often!


----------



## kelmo

You can now add me to the list. I turbo'd my C3 so now I have an extra bezel, P61 LA, and tailcap that yearns to be whole. I have a C2 body I purchased in the Marketplace somewhere in the USPS system on its way.

With any luck I'll have a new pocket light for my Tuesday night stroll.

kelmo


----------



## rhotondm

All this talk about the C2 I had to order one also. I got the gray/black version that electronguru sells. I will likely drop in a nailbender or malkoff running an 18650. I cant wait till it gets here.


----------



## NoFair

yuk said:


> What switch is this?



McC2s from the Sandwich Shoppe. 

They are sold out and won't be making any more. Makes the C2 work like a L2/L1 

Think the switch was in violation of Surefire's patent, but I'm not 100% on this.

Sverre

PS! Sorry about the late reply


----------



## Kestrel

NoFair said:


> McC2s from the Sandwich Shoppe.
> They are sold out and won't be making any more. Makes the C2 work like a L2/L1
> Think the switch was in violation of Surefire's patent, but I'm not 100% on this.


My three personal McC2s/McE2s-type switches appear to be somewhat different than my L2/L2 switches, but my guess is that SF threatened a lawsuit, and the McC2s-type switch was withdrawn from production. Whether the suit would have had enough merit, I don't know at all. <*cough*> Have extra resistor boards for either the McC2s or the McE2s that you don't need? PM please. <*cough cough*>...


----------



## NoFair

Sorry no remedy for the nasty cough


----------



## Kestrel

LOL


----------



## kelmo

I now have my very own C2. It is an olive body with a perfectly matched grey bezel and tailcap. A very striking yet subtle 2 tone.

It fits in my jacket pocket perfectly!


----------



## Sgt. LED

You need a SS bezel ring.

It makes the Surefire C head go from easy to dent with a proper angle drop to needing a hammer to deform it.
After all I've done I now won't have any C head Surefire without a flat SS bezel ring installed.
At least give a thought to trying one out.


----------



## kelmo

My cobbled together "beater" light is going to end up costing me $$$ Sarge!

Has anyone noticed on the SF site that the lens is now borofloat? What advantage does this have over Pyrex?

Now if Surefire could only come up with the P60 equivelent of the MN02 LA...


----------



## bugsy714

Sgt. LED said:


> You need a SS bezel ring.
> 
> It makes the Surefire C head go from easy to dent with a proper angle drop to needing a hammer to deform it.
> After all I've done I now won't have any C head Surefire without a flat SS bezel ring installed.
> At least give a thought to trying one out.




Was that part of the torture test sarge? 

I always see tweaked bezels on the marketplace so it makes sense now! 

Any thoughts on how a Ti crenulated bezel would stand up to a drop?


----------



## bugsy714

kelmo said:


> My cobbled together "beater" light is going to end up costing me $$$ Sarge!
> 
> Has anyone noticed on the SF site that the lens is now borofloat? What advantage does this have over Pyrex?
> 
> Now if Surefire could only come up with the P60 equivelent of the MN02 LA...



borofloat is designed for high heat apps, I suppose pyrex is as well but I can personally attest to the fact that pyrex can EXPLODE when heated and is somewhat unpredictable :thumbsdow

I had a large pyrex measuring cup (teapot sized) heating on a burner full of water to make some tea; it was a slow boil and I turned off the heat and went to put the teabags in and  it went thermonuclear on me and fragmented into a shower/mist of tiny fragments. Some flew 12 feet away and some stuck in the drywall; all that was left solid was the handle...needless to say I don't use pyrex anymore!


----------



## Sgt. LED

bugsy714 said:


> Was that part of the torture test sarge?
> 
> I always see tweaked bezels on the marketplace so it makes sense now!
> 
> Any thoughts on how a Ti crenulated bezel would stand up to a drop?


*Yes*

The bezel edge is by far the weakest point on a P/C Surefire so a Ti or SS bezel ring, be it flat or crennelated, makes a world of difference in drop tests.
If you drop it bezel down on to a hard surface and the point of impact is the edge of the bezel then it will dent a bit 8 out of 10 times. Note these tests were done with a Malkoff installed which is heavier than stock and most likely exaggerated things but you want to test with the best stuff that forum users are most likely to be using.
:thumbsup:


----------



## KDOG3

I see the SS bezel rings that ElectronGuru sells and I'm considering picking one up....I am most likely going to order ANOTHER C2-HA (will be like my 5th one!) and a nailbender XP-G drop in running at 1.2a on high so it will probably put out about 300L OTF.... can't wait. All I have now is a Maratac AAA and that just won't do for a true flashoholic.


----------



## Kestrel

KDOG3 said:


> I can't keep myself from owning one. I get one, sell it then get another one. This is now my 4th one. Its a freakin' disease I tell you! The C2-HA has it all. Clip. Grip ring. Endless mods. Small size. I think I just need to hold on to this one. LOL. I got a 5 mode DX R2 drop in running in it. Any other C2-HA addicts here?


LOL, ~637 replies (and closing in on 30,000 views) after your initial post,


KDOG3 said:


> I am most likely going to order ANOTHER C2-HA (will be like my 5th one!) and a nailbender XP-G drop in running at 1.2a on high so it will probably put out about 300L OTF.... can't wait. All I have now is a Maratac AAA and that just won't do for a true flashoholic.


:thumbsup:


----------



## KDOG3

HAHA! I'm surprised that I got the number of them right! LOL


----------



## Kestrel

KDOG3 said:


> HAHA! I'm surprised that I got the number of them right! LOL


You've created one of the best threads on CPF, may the story of the SF C2/C3 never finish. :tinfoil:


----------



## UnderTheWeepingMoon

kelmo said:


> Has anyone noticed on the SF site that the lens is now borofloat? What advantage does this have over Pyrex?
> LA...



AFAIK, Borofloat and Pyrex are just different trademarks for the same thing: borosilicate glass. Borofloat is made by Schott and Pyrex is made by Corning.


----------



## kelmo

My Centurion sporting a P61 LA now stands guard over my backpack. I swapped the long clip for a short one with a lanyard attached to it. I holster it in a Maxexpedition 5" holster. It is a very snug fit with the lanyard. I like it that way as I know it will not fall out if the flap becomes un-dogged. I will have to be careful not to drop it when taking it out. I have a full SC1 w/P60L in a Lowpro camera pouch so I can belt carry the entire kit. 

Its beautiful!


----------



## ElectronGuru

......


----------



## KDOG3

Awesome. I decided to get another E2DL this time, but I still love both the C2 and C3-HAs' ...


----------



## sfca

Will the LX2 clip fit on the C2 with any modifications?

That would be great. A nice bezel down clip would be nice.


----------



## Sgt. LED

It will fit without any mods needed. It also looks great on the E series lights.


----------



## sfca

Yes!

It's official. I'm going to be a C2-HA addict! 
In fact I hope this will be the one flashlight I use and the only flashlight I'll have for a good few years.
Time to start saving.


----------



## KDOG3

Heh, heh... I still can't decide what light I want to get next but the C2-HA's are always top of the list. Just gotta find the right drop in for them.....I've been going through some "flashlight upheaval" lately but when the dust settles there just might be another one sitting there.....


----------



## sfca

Courtesy of Surefired








What I've been looking for forever.

Why don't more people do this? The C2 clip must be superb!

Here's more pics.


----------



## brianch

All these nice C2s...  Hopefully will be joining the rank of the C2 elitists soon. :tinfoil:


----------



## jp2515

brianch said:


> All these nice C2s...  Hopefully will be joining the rank of the C2 elitists soon. :tinfoil:



Betcha you won't buy just one! Everyone needs a C2 & C3! :naughty:


----------



## Neo9710

Ok...You got me intrigued. I am presently a Olght M20 Warrior/Fenix P2D/Streamlight Stinger Person. But this thread has me intrigued...Somebody school me on these lights..


----------



## Neo9710

DaFABRICATA said:


> I had to keep at least one C2 styled light!....Heck!, It's by far my favorite C/P/D series type light!:naughty: Mine is running a D26 socket/reflector with a 1794 bulb and AW brand IMR 16430's with an AW soft-start switch...COOL!...and a blue tritium vial in the recessed area where the grip ring goes.
> 
> Tempest, I will update the collection thread sometime this week...
> It INSANE how many Surefire I've gone through!!oo:
> 
> I'll post a before and after shot to show just how few I have left....do Surefire Compatible parts count?:thinking::laughing:
> I must admit, I've enjoyed have them all and been VERY fortunate to have had such an extensive collection.:twothumbs





rhotondm said:


> All this talk about the C2 I had to order one also. I got the gray/black version that electronguru sells. I will likely drop in a nailbender or malkoff running an 18650. I cant wait till it gets here.





UnderTheWeepingMoon said:


> AFAIK, Borofloat and Pyrex are just different trademarks for the same thing: borosilicate glass. Borofloat is made by Schott and Pyrex is made by Corning.



Ok..You all really got me wanting to buy a C2..and of course customize the crap out of it...I'd like to run my 18650's or CR123's in it...

Hey Defabricata..what the hell is a D26 socket/reflector with a 1794 bulb and AW brand IMR 16430's with an AW soft-start switch?! Sounds like something the Terminator said in a movie..


----------



## maxpower419

Looking to add a cell to my c2 so I don't need to buy a c3  then I could run some 9 volt high intensity incans via lumens factory. Will an a19 from surefire fit on the c2 or how about the lumens factory ex-r any advice is appreciated


----------



## jp2515

maxpower419 said:


> Looking to add a cell to my c2 so I don't need to buy a c3  then I could run some 9 volt high intensity incans via lumens factory. Will an a19 from surefire fit on the c2 or how about the lumens factory ex-r any advice is appreciated



The A19 would go right on with no issues. I prefer the C3 since I can swap in a M60 and AA batteries in a pinch or emergency.


----------



## Schuey2002

I just broke the clip on my C2. I had just slipped the light into my pocket, when it snapped off near the top (where it bends) and fell into my hand. I wasn't expecting that to happen. 

Fortunately the light just fell into my pocket and not onto the concrete! I wish this had happened before I called SureFire and got a long clip for my L4..  I really don't feel like calling them back and asking for yet another pocket clip... :sigh:


----------



## DimeRazorback

It would of been better for it too fall on the concrete... some love marks are always nice :naughty:

It is unfortunate that you had such bad timing with the clips breaking however


----------



## maxpower419

jp2515 said:


> The A19 would go right on with no issues. I prefer the C3 since I can swap in a M60 and AA batteries in a pinch or emergency.



Ooooooo... I Didn't realize that was a possibility... So you add the a19 to the c3? Then the aa's fit?


----------



## angelofwar

maxpower419 said:


> Ooooooo... I Didn't realize that was a possibility... So you add the a19 to the c3? Then the aa's fit?


 
The A19 goes onto the C2 making it a 3 cell "C2". Then you can use AA's on your C2 w/ A19 or a stock C3...make sense???


----------



## ElectronGuru

AA's are the same length as 18500's, two of either fit in a C3/9P tube. An A19 will turn a C2 into a C3 (length wise). An A19 added to a C3/9P is enough for 4x cells, or 2x18650's (when bored).

BTW, an A14 added to a C3/9P is enough for 3x18500 or 3xAA's.


----------



## angelofwar

ElectronGuru said:


> AA's are the same length as 18500's, two of either fit in a C3/9P tube. An A19 will turn a C2 into a C3 (length wise). An A19 added to a C3/9P is enough for 4x cells, or 2x18650's (when bored).
> 
> BTW, an A14 added to a C3/9P is enough for 3x18500 or 3xAA's.


 
Nice info on the A14/3AA's...now I have another project to work on! Thanks EG! I think running a P60L with 3 AA Lithiums will do rather nicely...do the AA's hold up well ( I know the 2A do ok) in the longer body? Or do they lose contact alot without "packing" around the cells?


----------



## ElectronGuru

angelofwar said:


> I think running a P60L with 3 AA Lithiums will do rather nicely...do the AA's hold up well ( I know the 2A do ok) in the longer body? Or do they lose contact alot without "packing" around the cells?



Putting an unbored A14 on an unbored C3, and using AA eneloops, 3 cells with the extender rattle more then 2 cells without. Even with the aggressive spring on the Z59, there is not enough tension to keep that much length under control without some kind of aid. It still runs, but shaken back and forth, the cells rattle. A better way to go for a dedicated application would be finding an 18500 sized NiMH.

BTW, output to an M30 looks good!


----------



## Schuey2002

DimeRazorback said:


> It would of been better for it too fall on the concrete... some love marks are always nice :naughty:
> 
> It is unfortunate that you had such bad timing with the clips breaking however


Love marks??!!  Parish the thought...


----------



## nosuchagency

a recent acquisition...


----------



## DuckhunterInTN

Sgt. LED said:


> You need a SS bezel ring.
> 
> It makes the Surefire C head go from easy to dent with a proper angle drop to needing a hammer to deform it.
> After all I've done I now won't have any C head Surefire without a flat SS bezel ring installed.
> At least give a thought to trying one out.


 

Can you point me in the direction of some stainless steel bezels, preferably with no (or minimal) teeth? I looked around but didn't have much luck. Thanks!


----------



## AFAustin

DuckhunterInTN said:


> Can you point me in the direction of some stainless steel bezels, preferably with no (or minimal) teeth? I looked around but didn't have much luck. Thanks!



Do you mean SS bezel ring? If so, maybe these: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=210881

Or these: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=206883


----------



## maxpower419

So anyone know where to find an a19(unbored)? I know that the ha a19 is rare as hens teeth, but it doesn't hurt to ask. I would settle for black too  I know they are sparse, but any sources are much appreciated.

How come tnc and surefire stopped making them?

Perhaps there are enough of us to rally and convince them to make some?


----------



## angelofwar

maxpower419 said:


> So anyone know where to find an a19(unbored)? I know that the ha a19 is rare as hens teeth, but it doesn't hurt to ask. I would settle for black too  I know they are sparse, but any sources are much appreciated.
> 
> How come tnc and surefire stopped making them?
> 
> Perhaps there are enough of us to rally and convince them to make some?


 
You'll definitely have to get one from one of the online carriers...some of them stocked some and still have them, others get them from Surefire...they'll sale them to authorized dealers. Try B & H Photo, Optics Planet, LPS Tactical, or Optics HQ are a few. I actually ordered an A20 (9P to 6R adapter), and came to find out, it was the last one they had in stock...if you think A19's are hard to come by, try getting one of these! Hope this helps, BTW.


----------



## maxpower419

Thanks for the tip!

Anyone running a turbo head on their set up? Any experience with any of lumens factory bulbs in a turbo head?


----------



## jp2515

maxpower419 said:


> Thanks for the tip!
> 
> Anyone running a turbo head on their set up? Any experience with any of lumens factory bulbs in a turbo head?



I got a KT-1 on my C3 running a MN15 on primaries.


----------



## maxpower419

ElectronGuru said:


> Putting an unbored A14 on an unbored C3, and using AA eneloops, 3 cells with the extender rattle more then 2 cells without. Even with the aggressive spring on the Z59, there is not enough tension to keep that much length under control without some kind of aid. It still runs, but shaken back and forth, the cells rattle. A better way to go for a dedicated application would be finding an 18500 sized NiMH.
> 
> BTW, output to an M30 looks good!



Battery magazine?


----------



## maxpower419

What's the difference between a kt1 and. Kt2 when using with a c2 or 3? I know one is labeled as 9v nd the other 6v bu I don't get why this mkes a difference in the head assembly itself?


----------



## Kestrel

maxpower419 said:


> What's the difference between a kt1 and. Kt2 when using with a c2 or 3? I know one is labeled as 9v nd the other 6v bu I don't get why this mkes a difference in the head assembly itself?


There's no difference in the head assembly, just the bulb. The KT2 comes with the MN15 lamp assembly, which is very desirable - works great with both 3x CR123 (~7.5v) and 2x LiIon (~7.4v). (I eventually put the MN15 up for sale for $15, NIP, and it sold almost immediately - I guess they are worth more than that.) The LA in the KT1 is only for 2x CR123, so there is no LiIon rechargeable configuration usable with it.


----------



## maxpower419

Gotcha, Thanks a bunch!


----------



## AFAustin

Let me please ask you C2 veterans a question: is it necessary to ever lube the C2's rubber cigar grip ring? If so, what kind of lube---would plain old mineral oil do, or maybe a little Nyogel for o-rings, or....?

Thanks.


----------



## Kestrel

AFAustin said:


> Let me please ask you C2 veterans a question: is it necessary to ever lube the C2's rubber cigar grip ring? If so, what kind of lube---would plain old mineral oil do, or maybe a little Nyogel for o-rings, or....?


I've got a very old C3 (3-flats, serial # 5152) that has seen a fair bit of use and recently bought & sold a much newer C3 - I could discern no difference in the condition of their grip rings. (You can see them both in this post.) I wouldn't worry about it. :shrug:


----------



## AFAustin

Kestrel said:


> I've got a very old C3 (3-flats, serial # 5152) that has seen a fair bit of use and recently bought & sold a much newer C3 - I could discern no difference in the condition of their grip rings. (You can see them both in this post.) I wouldn't worry about it. :shrug:



Thanks, Kestrel. 

Andrew


----------



## lewong

I found this thread _after_ I decided I needed a C2*-*HA. Unfortunately, reading this thread made me think I needed a C2 even _more_.

I have four 6Ps and my most used one is getting a lot of character – the paint is wearing. I used a Birchwood Casey Super Black touch-up pen on it, but then I decided “character” is not such a bad thing.

I have a couple of hard anodized lights: two JETBeams, a D-Mini Digital and an Ultrafire C2, so I began wanting a SureFire C2-HA. I was going to get an ElectronGuru’s bored 18650 C2, but I need to save as much money as I can.

I got it today and took a photo of it before I started to mod it.







The first thing I did was mod the tailcap with a McClicky switch. I’ve done it with a 6P Z41 and have since found some aluminum retaining rings so I don’t need to solder the tab onto the switch and remove some of the anodizing on the threads. So that only cost me the $7.60 for the switch from the Sandwich Shoppe. It’s essentially like ElectronGuru’s or Netkidz switch.

I ordered some of tactical hid’s stainless steel bezel rings, which seem a little expensive, but I'm protecting my investment, right?

I was going to put my modded Malkoff M60 in it, but I decided to keep that in the 6P. For now, I’ve put in a DX 17593, Cree R2-WC 0-100% drop-in, which I like because you can make it really low - so low that you can look at the LED without hurting your eyes. I don't need to get it bored for an 18650 battery right away.

When Gene Malkoff offers an XP-G or something (there’s got to be a reason why the M30 and M60 drop-ins have been sold out for so long), I’ll probably be unable to stop myself from getting one.


----------



## brianch

^ Hey watsup lewong (brianch from flickr) Look like we are working on similar things at the same time. I also just got my first C2-HA. Slapped a DX MC-E drop in but with a custom driver. Getting 2.6-2.8amps on full batteries. Drops to 2.5 eventually and steadies. 

I have joined the C2 elitists! Time to get a M2! 

Anyways here is my contribution to the thread. I was going to wait for my SS bezel to come in first before I took pictures but I couldn't resist. 





Heres where it's all at! 




Gosh does this thing run hot. Drop-in starts boiling 1 minute into it. Let's hope it survives.


----------



## TriChrome

I thought this would be the best place to post this instead of making a new topic. 

Just got my C2 and have two questions: the anodizing of the head is quite different than the body. Both are HA no doubt, but the body is a little lighter with a hint of purple, and the head is darker plain gray. Is this normal?

Second, is it normal for the clip to be able to be shifted left/right quite a bit? I can easily move the open end of the clip back and forth. To explain how much it travels, if you look at the flatened part of the body which the open part of the clip sits in, the travel is a couple mm's past each side of that flat part the clip sits in if that makes sense. I cheched the small plastic wedge which goes under the clip and it seems to be as it should be. Just wondering with about these quesions since it's been a while since I've owned a surefire and I was expecting perfection.


----------



## ElectronGuru

TriChrome said:


> Just got my C2 and have two questions: the anodizing of the head is quite different than the body. Both are HA no doubt, but the body is a little lighter with a hint of purple, and the head is darker plain gray. Is this normal?



Because of the lack of dye, every batch of HA natural is different and batches seem to last for about 2 months. Here's someone who bought one in December, with the same coloring:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/254983

The batch before that, they were *slightly green*, the month before that, they were *dark dark gray*, before that, quite light. Generally, the 3 pieces match pretty well, but the current batch shows all the bezels to be quite dark. To get a different coloring, you'll need to buy one dye'd or wait a few months for the next batch to show up.


----------



## jp2515

Here's a C2 that everyone would like to take a look at. This is Gene Malkoff C2 that he brought to show his new XPG drop in (no photos of the front)

Link


----------



## Dez

TriChrome said:


> I thought this would be the best place to post this instead of making a new topic.
> 
> Just got my C2 and have two questions: the anodizing of the head is quite different than the body. Both are HA no doubt, but the body is a little lighter with a hint of purple, and the head is darker plain gray. Is this normal?



Do you also have a ring just below the bezel on the body like mine?

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/8Hep3inYwPB0II9lum0Jrg?feat=directlink


----------



## TriChrome

Thanks Dan. 

And Dez, mine seems to look nearly identical to yours, ring and all.


----------



## Kestrel

Just went through this entire thread (Parts 1 *&* 2), looking for photos of what a C3-BK looks like with the M2-BK head/bezel on - saw very few pics of this configuration. Anybody out there who can post a few pics of theirs from a couple of different angles to help me get an idea of it?

Thanks,
K


----------



## ElectronGuru

Kestrel said:


> looking for photos of what a C3-BK looks like with the M2-BK head/bezel



You mean like this?:


----------



## Kestrel

ElectronGuru said:


> You mean like this?


LOL, I already saw that photo in your thread. Just hoping to get an idea of various viewing angles, companion lights also in the photo for comparison, or background settings that folks often use here for their photos - more of an 'overall' look if anybody here was happening to be using that particular configuration. Thanks tho.


----------



## TriChrome

Here's my C2 HA. It has a McClicky, Inox stainless steel lanyard ring with tan pull, and XENO stainless steel tactical bezel. Inside is an AW protected 2600mah 18650 and Nailbender SST-50 WJ bin 500 lumen OTF drop-in at 2.5 amps.
















SST-50 goodness






I'm waiting for the FiveMega Bi-Pin adapter to run a CL1794 1,000+ lumen bulb on 2x AW IMR123's, or 2x AW 18500 cells with this JetBeam +1 extender:


----------



## sfca

Man I've been looking for a C2-bk body for what seems like ever



.. These are in short supply aren't they?

I can't wait to get my hands on one. They must be great!


----------



## divine

lewong said:


> I have four 6Ps and my most used one is getting a lot of character – the paint is wearing.


I enjoyed this part.


----------



## pm91

Classic. Only 80 lumens, c'mon.


----------



## DimeRazorback

pm91 said:


> Classic. Only 80 lumens, c'mon.



Referring to, and meaning what exactly??


----------



## divine

If you think that after viewing this thread there are many people running the 80 lumen lamp in their C2's... hmm

TriChrome, I am jealous of that drop-in, beauty of a light there!


----------



## pm91

DimeRazorback said:


> Referring to, and meaning what exactly??


 
I understand they measure lumens otf versus at the emitter and that it makes a significant difference, but there are quality lights that put out 220 lumens and even roughly accounting for the measurement differences are probably at 150 lumens (ballpark) which is not quite double the SF lumens amount.
I'll give SF the #1 quality ranking, and I won't mention price, and I'll give them the #1 "intangible" rank...but still, they just aren't "there" when it comes to lumens compared to other manufacturers even after "adjusting" for the measurement differences. UNLESS, I am WAY OFF in my general calculations - in which case I know someone will tell me. 
I'm not trying to start anything and I would love to buy a SF and be on the SF bandwagon (especially a C2-HA), but I can't justify 80 lumens against 150 lumens (after accounting for measurement differences) which is the primary purpose (creating light).

Let me know...

Thanks,
p


----------



## Kestrel

DimeRazorback said:


> Referring to, and meaning what exactly??





divine said:


> If you think that after viewing this thread there are many people running the 80 lumen lamp in their C2's...


DR & divine, this is for you two. I'll be backup.


----------



## TriChrome

divine said:


> TriChrome, I am jealous of that drop-in, beauty of a light there!


Thanks man, it's my first true flood light but I'm still seeking the best throw out of a P60 size reflector which is why I'm waiting for the CL1794 to come in; hopefully that will finally make me happy.


----------



## divine

pm91 said:


> I understand they measure lumens otf versus at the emitter and that it makes a significant difference, but there are quality lights that put out 220 lumens and even roughly accounting for the measurement differences are probably at 150 lumens (ballpark) which is not quite double the SF lumens amount.
> I'll give SF the #1 quality ranking, and I won't mention price, and I'll give them the #1 "intangible" rank...but still, they just aren't "there" when it comes to lumens compared to other manufacturers even after "adjusting" for the measurement differences. UNLESS, I am WAY OFF in my general calculations - in which case I know someone will tell me.
> I'm not trying to start anything and I would love to buy a SF and be on the SF bandwagon (especially a C2-HA), but I can't justify 80 lumens against 150 lumens (after accounting for measurement differences) which is the primary purpose (creating light).
> 
> Let me know...
> 
> Thanks,
> p


That's easy, you just get something made by someone else that puts out more lumens. Malkoff and Nailbender and Modoo are excellent examples. I don't see many pictures in this thread of the 80 lumen lamp.


----------



## Brigadier

I don't own a C2, but I do have an M2 with a BOG Q5 drop in. I removed the factory clip and instead use a NovaTac clip for bezel down carry.

It is a great light. I wish there were newer drop ins available for it, though.


----------



## pm91

divine said:


> That's easy, you just get something made by someone else that puts out more lumens. Malkoff and Nailbender and Modoo are excellent examples. I don't see many pictures in this thread of the 80 lumen lamp.


 
80 lumens is "stock" for the C2. Since people are swapping out the lamps, it seems evident that a "stock" SF is not able to compete in the lumens arena. Any idea how many lumens you get with a high-output drop-in? How much does something like that cost?


----------



## OfficerCamp

Brigadier said:


> It is a great light. I wish there were newer drop ins available for it, though.



The M2 will take any P60 sized drop in. Contact Nailbender and have him build you an SST50 module; that should breathe new fire into your M2!


----------



## Brigadier

OfficerCamp said:


> The M2 will take any P60 sized drop in. Contact Nailbender and have him build you an SST50 module; that should breathe new fire into your M2!


 
Really? The drop in that is in my M2 is longer than the P60 in my 6P. I didn't think a normal P60 drop in would fit without rattling around.


----------



## OfficerCamp

It should work. I just checked the SF website, standard P60 modules are compatible with the M2 .

Edit: try the P60 in the M2, see what happens. If it is a little loose, the shock foam could be compressed from the old, larger drop in. You can contact SF for a replacement foam baffle.


----------



## lightmyway

Yep Its official I'm finally a C2-HA addict, found one on the marketplace bored with McClicky switch,It just fits my hand better than any other light i have.
I put a Mce with a 3stage driver in and have a wall of light.


----------



## divine

pm91 said:


> 80 lumens is "stock" for the C2. Since people are swapping out the lamps, it seems evident that a "stock" SF is not able to compete in the lumens arena. Any idea how many lumens you get with a high-output drop-in? How much does something like that cost?


Around $60 will get you a Malkoff module, which is basically the best of the best and will give you a real 220 lumens out the front. Which is not the same as 220 lumens from a typical budget light. That's what I'm running in my C2. I imagine the newer M61 will give you more light than that.


----------



## angelofwar

Free bump...for one of the greatest threads...ever??? Thanks Kestrel...now he'll be wishing he got a C2 instead!!!


----------



## Kestrel

angelofwar said:


> Free bump...for one of the greatest threads...ever??? Thanks Kestrel...now he'll be wishing he got a C2 instead!!!


LOL, most everyone else reading your post will be like, WTH is he talking about?


----------



## guardpost3

WTH are you guys talkin about?:thinking:

Here is my new C2-HA, its my first SureFire and i dont believe it will be my last! Cant wait till I can send it off to Electronguru for bore and clicky, and then put a Nailbender drop-in in it.


----------



## RedLED

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA addict.....*



JNewell said:


> Here's pictures of one I own and one my older son owns. Note the very early serial on the lower one in the pictures.
> 
> Bump...
> 
> I have the exact same light (The lower one) Ser.# A00798. Are these still popular? I never really used mine, so it is pristine.
> 
> Can't remember the year I bought it.
> 
> I like it. Do they have an upgrade to LED for it?
> 
> Maybe I will just keep it Incan., I still like Incan. lights.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> RL


----------



## JNewell

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA addict.....*



> I have the exact same light (The lower one) Ser.# A00798. Are these still popular? I never really used mine, so it is pristine.
> 
> Can't remember the year I bought it.
> 
> I like it. Do they have an upgrade to LED for it?
> 
> Maybe I will just keep it Incan., I still like Incan. lights.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> RL



Dunno whether this was addressed to me? There are a million drop-in LED conversions. As it happens, one of those C2s has an M60 and the other has an M60F. These gave the C2s a whole new lease on life - they're outstanding lights now, better than with the old P60/P61 setup IMO: brighter, longer runtime, better beam. The only possible lick on those is color rendition, but I'm ok with the Malkoffs without going to the "warm" versions.


----------



## ElectronGuru

Here's a C2, fresh out of space dock:


----------



## jp2515

ElectronGuru said:


> Here's a C2, fresh out of space dock:



:thumbsup: Looks nice. Should call it the C2 Stealth model


----------



## umc

Lots of talk about Malkoff M60's and M61's in here, the M60's are gone no? Replaced by the M61 which has been non-existent since Gene has taken his break for health reasons?

Anyway, I have a C2-HA and 2 C2 non-HA, just the glossy black like the 6P's as well as a C3-HA which I forgot about.

My one C2-HA has a Malkoff M60 in it and is my main goto gun light. I love the C2 and wish my regulars were HA.

Anyway, I need more Malkoff's..


----------



## RedLED

umc said:


> Lots of talk about Malkoff M60's and M61's in here, the M60's are gone no? Replaced by the M61 which has been non-existent since Gene has taken his break for health reasons?
> 
> Anyway, I have a C2-HA and 2 C2 non-HA, just the glossy black like the 6P's as well as a C3-HA which I forgot about.
> 
> My one C2-HA has a Malkoff M60 in it and is my main goto gun light. I love the C2 and wish my regulars were HA.
> 
> Anyway, I need more Malkoff's..


 
Say what! I have not heard of this, is he doing OK?


----------



## umc

RedLed said:


> Say what! I have not heard of this, is he doing OK?



I think it was in the ra clicky thread but yeah, he had to have his appendix or something like that out. He's posted since and is doing well but I'm not sure where things are at with production after this minor set back


----------



## Agile54

Correct, Gene had an appendectomy almost 2 months ago that was successful. 

By now he should be close to a complete recovery .


----------



## RedLED

Thanks, guy's.

Hope he is doing well.


----------



## JNewell

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA addict.....*

For the record, it turns out that the light on the bottom in the picture below is actually an early M2 without the shock-isolated bezel, and not a C2.



JNewell said:


> Here's pictures of one I own and one my older son owns. Note the very early serial on the lower one in the pictures.


----------



## maxspeeds

I love my early round-bottomed C2. However, I've never had a chance to try out the current square-body C2.


----------



## JNewell

maxspeeds said:


> I love my early round-bottomed C2. However, I've never had a chance to try out the current square-body C2.


 
Do you have the packaging or instructions? My "round-bottomed C2" turned out to be an M2, per both the instructions and the packaging. Go figger. Unless you were collecting these things (and I mean really collecting, not just accumulating), I don't think you'd notice, or care???


----------



## MetalZone

I could not resist either. I was looking for another incan and ordered myself a C3-HA. Can't wait for it to arrive...


----------



## divine

I have an XP-G 1SM 1.5A pill ordered from Dereelight. I am expecting it to bring my first C2 HA back to life.


----------



## RedLED

After reading this thread, I put some batteries in my vintage Centurion, and the Incan light is still nice, I like it. 

Still like the LEDs better for all the reasons we know, but the warm light this puts out is great.

Best,

RL


----------



## JNewell

RedLed said:


> After reading this thread, I put some batteries in my vintage Centurion, and the Incan light is still nice, I like it.
> 
> Still like the LEDs better for all the reasons we know, but the warm light this puts out is great.
> 
> Best,
> 
> RL


 
If you really want incan in all its glory, give it a P61. That is/was a great lamp.


----------



## RedLED

JNewell said:


> If you really want incan in all its glory, give it a P61. That is/was a great lamp.


 
JN,

I have a ton of P61s I bought years ago as back-ups, I am thinking maybe I will just use them up.

I may have bought them after the LA riots. After that we increased security here quite a bit.

They do put out nice warm incan light.


----------



## Sardaukar

I'm in!


----------



## maxspeeds

JNewell said:


> Do you have the packaging or instructions? My "round-bottomed C2" turned out to be an M2, per both the instructions and the packaging. Go figger. Unless you were collecting these things (and I mean really collecting, not just accumulating), I don't think you'd notice, or care???




As luck would have it, I do. I'll post pictures later of the light and box


----------



## JNewell

maxspeeds said:


> As luck would have it, I do. I'll post pictures later of the light and box


 
What's the s/n on your M2? 

I have the card and instructions - mine came in a plastic clamshell, which I tossed after removing the card.


----------



## angelofwar

Sardaukar said:


> I'm in!


 
Welcome to the club, Sardaukar!!!


----------



## Sardaukar

angelofwar said:


> Welcome to the club, Sardaukar!!!



Thanks. Now I want one of ElectronGuru's custom bodies and a Malkoff LED conversion. :naughty:

Better picture of the C2.


----------



## jp2515

JNewell said:


> What's the s/n on your M2?
> 
> I have the card and instructions - mine came in a plastic clamshell, which I tossed after removing the card.



Upon further inspection of my two M2, I found that they too have the rounded body (side opposite of the clip). Serial # is in the 13XYZ range for one and A06XYZ for the other


----------



## JNewell

jp2515 said:


> Upon further inspection of my two M2, I found that they too have the rounded body (side opposite of the clip). Serial # is in the 13XYZ range for one and A06XYZ for the other


 
With those serial numbers, the value of the lights would be incredible, since regular production SureFire lights almost always are in the form of a leading alpha designation followed by arabic numbers. I would be very cautious about disclosing the actual serial numbers in a public forum. I am thinking that I may actually delete the pics above, lest someone claim they are the rightful owner of the early M2 above!



  





Just for clarity, this post is very, very tongue-in-cheek...


----------



## jp2515

JNewell said:


> With those serial numbers, the value of the lights would be incredible, since regular production SureFire lights almost always are in the form of a leading alpha designation followed by arabic numbers. I would be very cautious about disclosing the actual serial numbers in a public forum. I am thinking that I may actually delete the pics above, lest someone claim they are the rightful owner of the early M2 above!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for clarity, this post is very, very tongue-in-cheek...




Until it was mentioned earlier, I did not pay attention to the serial number on the M2 body nor the fact that it had 3 flats (I swear I thought it was only on the C2 not M2). Was quite surprised that one of the bodies had such a low serial number. Its a keeper.


----------



## edc3

My de-clipped C2:


----------



## Kif

Here is my first C2 with "Linger Special" Dual XPG R2 4000K, and I love this combinatioin. :thumbsup:
Planning to get another C2 host for SST-50 dropin


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

After reading this thread, I just had to buy this from ElectronGuru. This is the picture he posted. Right now it's sporting a SST-50 from Nailbender. Thank you all, for introducing me to this wonderful light. 

"Hi, my name's Chance, and I'm a C2-HA Addict." "HI CHANCE.''

Chance


----------



## Sardaukar

My list of Cx wants is long. :naughty:


----------



## psychbeat

Kif said:


> Here is my first C2 with "Linger Special" Dual XPG R2 4000K, and I love this combinatioin. :thumbsup:
> Planning to get another C2 host for SST-50 dropin



wow! I just ordered a one mode reg linger r2 for my C2!!

I already have a 3 mode reg SST50 5700k from NB and its AWESOME!

I needed a flood for my downhill bike and wanted to try a warm one.

My next upgrade will be a UCL and new O-ring from EG.

Im running the HA grey bored w GITD mcclicky and clipless delrin tail shroud.


LOVE IT!!!!!! tho I kinda want a black smooth ss bezel rather than the
silver I got...


----------



## nbp

Yeesh, after perusing these threads, the look of the C2HA is really growing on me, and the fact that it has a clip..BONUS! 

And after posting in a 6P thread about how I never use mine  I started thinking that maybe I'm a C2 man and not a 6P man. :thinking: I may have to switch my P60 host loyalties. But I needs me a C2 to try out. 

So who's got a minty C2-HA they want to trade for a minty 6PD with an XRE dropin? :naughty:


----------



## Sardaukar

:naughty:


----------



## duboost

Kif said:


> Here is my first C2 with "Linger Special" Dual XPG R2 4000K, and I love this combinatioin. :thumbsup:
> Planning to get another C2 host for SST-50 dropin


I've been aimlessly trying to decide between the Linger or an SST-50 for my C2 the last few days. Then all this talk about a large run of M61's becoming available soon... argh i think i need more C2's


----------



## ElectronGuru

Sardaukar said:


>




:kewlpics:


----------



## ICUDoc

Sardaukar said:


> :naughty:



Niiiice pic, Sardaukar- I believe that kit belongs to Duncan Idaho?


----------



## Sardaukar

ElectronGuru said:


> :kewlpics:



Thanks.



ICUDoc said:


> Niiiice pic, Sardaukar- I believe that kit belongs to Duncan Idaho?



Had to google that one.  Not very familiar with Dune, but find Sardaukar to be a very interesting word.


----------



## psychbeat

Duncan would def rock a C2 - only the drop-ins would change over the millennia


----------



## Kif

Sardaukar said:


> :naughty:



:bow::bow: Wow, it's really a great pic.
I wish I had photography skill as good as yours.


----------



## Moddoo

Great Pics guys.
Some nice lights in here.

I had to share my latest favorite HA C2.

Custom HA Natural M2 bezel, and Z44/McClicky tail.
Custom HA Black bored C2 body.
Matte tail shroud

Enjoy:twothumbs


----------



## JCD

I just picked my new C2-HA up from tho post office today. I promptly fitted it with a P91 lamp assembly and a couple IMR16340 cells. Now my 2x 17500 cell, P90 equipped C3-HA has a little big brother! 






Rechargeable incan goodness! :twothumbs


----------



## Sardaukar

Kif said:


> :bow::bow: Wow, it's really a great pic.
> I wish I had photography skill as good as yours.



Thank you. Not hard to learn, just need some basic equipment and the knowledge. 

And another photo.


----------



## Kestrel

Moddoo said:


> I had to share my latest favorite HA C2.
> Custom HA Natural M2 bezel, and Z44/McClicky tail.
> Custom HA Black bored C2 body.
> Matte tail shroud


OK, what is the emitter in that unit you posted? Hint hint :naughty:


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Thinkin this could use an M61..:devil:
The "Bare" E1e sports an E1B clip, McClicky in the Z52, and Kuku427 XP-G mini tower module.


----------



## Sardaukar

DaFABRICATA said:


> Thinkin this could use an M61..:devil:
> The "Bare" E1e sports an E1B clip, McClicky in the Z52, and Kuku427 XP-G mini tower module.
> 
> http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u184/dafab/019-24.jpg



I'm waiting for one myself. :naughty:


----------



## nbp

Ok, ditched the 6PD and got a C2-HA. And I am a fan! :thumbsup:

It's already been tricked out with a NB SST50 3 level drop-in, 17670, and a McClicky. It's blasting about 550 lm and it's fantastic! I'm with you guys now, I really like the C2-HA! :bow:


----------



## ElectronGuru

*Fresh out of the OVEREADY 'skunkworks':
*







​


----------



## jp2515

ElectronGuru said:


> *Fresh out of the OVEREADY 'skunkworks':
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Neato! :thumbsup:


----------



## DaFABRICATA

ElectronGuru, 

Now *THATS* Sick as hell!!!oo:

I want one!!


----------



## kosPap

wowelectronguru is becoming dangerous....
for health, wallet, etc....


----------



## carl

1) Do most C2 owners prefer the factory bezel-up clip or do they want a bezel-down clip ala LX2? 

2) Where do most people clip it to?

3) How do you pull it out bezel-up?


----------



## LumenMan

carl said:


> 1) Do most C2 owners prefer the factory bezel-up clip or do they want a bezel-down clip ala LX2? *I use a LX2 clip on my C2 light.*
> 
> 2) Where do most people clip it to? *Front Pocket.*
> 
> 3) How do you pull it out bezel-up? *I don't with the LX2 Clip!*


----------



## sfca

How do you feel about the strength of that clip with a heavier light?


----------



## Sgt. LED

It's good. I think the first batch of LX2 clips might of broken away a bit too easy but the 2 I have here now are sturdy.

The C2 with one of these clips rides in a pocket pretty well.


----------



## sfca

Sgt. LED said:


> It's good. I think the first batch of LX2 clips might of broken away a bit too easy but the 2 I have here now are sturdy.
> 
> The C2 with one of these clips rides in a pocket pretty well.



Awesome! Around when did you get the 2 you have now?


----------



## Sgt. LED

Around 3 months I'm pretty sure. The clip on my first run LX2 had a faint scored line where the clip flares out to attatch to the body and these do not.


----------



## carl

Did your original LX2 clip break at that scored line? Sounds like a "stress-riser".


----------



## Sgt. LED

Sure did. Clean in half.
I then drilled a hole in it, sanded the broken edge smooth, put a split-ring on it, and made it a keychain "dangler" style. Waste not want not.


----------



## badtziscool

Noob here but I'm already a C2 addict. 





Surefire C2-HA bored for 18650 with a Xenoled stainless steel crenelated bezel and McClicky switch in a Z41 tail cap. Looking to drop in a NB SST-50 3-mode REAL soon.


----------



## ElectronGuru

​


----------



## nbp

Guru, you're kinda like the Hugh Hefner of the flashlight world aren't you?


----------



## Roger999

ElectronGuru said:


> ​


Wouldn't it be hard to get the GITD paint charged if you're in the dark? :huh:


----------



## ElectronGuru

Roger999 said:


> Wouldn't it be hard to get the GITD paint charged if you're in the dark? :huh:



Its still early in the testing process, but 'runtime' does seem to depend on use. 

Charged for 10 seconds with a weak UV source or intense white source, it glows bright enough to read by for a full minute and can be seen across a room with dark adapted vision, sitting in the dark, for more than an hour. It can also, for example, sit under a table lamp charging slowly, then be visible after lights out for easy location. It would not, however, be glowing after days in a dark cabinet or drawer, away from external energy.

I'll try out options for 'self charging'...


----------



## Kestrel

I now finally have my pair of C-series (3-flats - round bottom) with this extremely early 'crosshairs' C2:
(very early clip - no lanyard attachment )









I am very very pleased with the perfect-condition lexan lens, and check out the *removable* hex bolt in the Z41 tailcap instead of the pressed-in rivet. :thumbsup: This should be perfect for Moddoo's Z41 low-resistance tailcap mod - all the other Z41's are much more difficult to take apart.








I have been looking for a C2 like this for well over a year. 
I really like how the 3-flats C-series bodies feel in the hand - much more comfortable than the newer 4-flats IMO.

My C3 is a user and this C2 will be as well.


----------



## mfrey

ElectronGuru said:


> Built by request, 100% factory HA, two tone:



Is that a Z59 in HAIII–black? I didn't know they made them in HA-BK. Where do I get one?

I say that despite the fact that the SF Z59 webpage states twice that they are finished in HA: Link. Anyone know if this is a misprint or are the Z59s now finished in HA-BK?


----------



## angelofwar

Kestrel said:


> I now finally have my pair of C-series (3-flats - round bottom) with this extremely early 'crosshairs' C2:
> (very early clip - no lanyard attachment )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very very pleased with the perfect-condition lexan lens, and check out the *removable* hex bolt in the Z41 tailcap instead of the pressed-in rivet. :thumbsup: This should be perfect for Moddoo's Z41 low-resistance tailcap mod - all the other Z41's are much more difficult to take apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been looking for a C2 like this for well over a year.
> I really like how the 3-flats C-series bodies feel in the hand - much more comfortable than the newer 4-flats IMO.
> 
> My C3 is a user and this C2 will be as well.


 
Dang it Kestrel...you made me drool all over my key-board...I'm not to fond of the newer black C2's , but these are just straight up SWEET! I like the nostalgic "Cross Hairs" Logo, and look to getting me a "Cross Hair" C2/C3 one of these days. The only cross-hair light I have currently is my M3...Ser. No. 308!!! Sweet lights and awesome pics!


----------



## ElectronGuru

mfrey said:


> Is that a Z59 in HAIII–black? I didn't know they made them in HA-BK. Where do I get one?



The key is the band of knurling. Wide band = type II (from 6PD, etc), narrow band (shown above) = type III (from G2L-FYL, etc). 
Course, there are also custom HA wide band.


----------



## csshih

I think my dream C2 is that glow in the dark one.. 

how well does it glow? have you tried using V10 glow powder from glow inc?


----------



## ElectronGuru

csshih said:


> how well does it glow? have you tried using V10 glow powder from glow inc?



I believe this is the latest powder, embedded in clear cerakote. 

Charged with one of the following: (UV, full spectrum, high intensity LED), it glows brightly enough initially to read text on a page in a dark room. In the photo above, for example, you can see it self illuminate its own reflection in the paper on which its sitting.


----------



## csshih

that sounds good!

hey.. I seee little flaws in the head.. mind parting with the proto for cheap?


----------



## fabienne

Hi Dan, I'm wondering if you have embedded GITD paint in all your ceramic coated host ? Or did you just keep the special one for your self ?


----------



## ElectronGuru

fabienne said:


> I'm wondering if you have embedded GITD paint in all your ceramic coated host ?



Its to expensive to do across the board, but we hope to expand its use as we get better with the technique. If there's further interest, I'll post a feeler thread and maybe we can move these posts there.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## csshih

since this is somewhat hidden in the C2 thread, can we move it more out in the open? 

Craig


----------



## Sgt. LED

You'll be seeing some of that glow personally before long.


----------



## csshih

Sgt. LED said:


> You'll be seeing some of that glow personally before long.



:duh2: sneaky.....


----------



## JNewell

I have an even earlier Centurion that is technically an M2 although it looks like a C2 due to the non-shock isolated bezel. I had never noticed the hex bolt before. Very cool and educational post - thanks!!!



Kestrel said:


> I now finally have my pair of C-series (3-flats - round bottom) with this extremely early 'crosshairs' C2:
> (very early clip - no lanyard attachment )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very very pleased with the perfect-condition lexan lens, and check out the *removable* hex bolt in the Z41 tailcap instead of the pressed-in rivet. :thumbsup: This should be perfect for Moddoo's Z41 low-resistance tailcap mod - all the other Z41's are much more difficult to take apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been looking for a C2 like this for well over a year.
> I really like how the 3-flats C-series bodies feel in the hand - much more comfortable than the newer 4-flats IMO.
> 
> My C3 is a user and this C2 will be as well.


----------



## jp2515




----------



## bestcounsel

ok guys/gals.....im a C2-HA convert....

Couldn't get myself to sell it....had to keep it....my M60 rides inside...

My wonderful wife said keep it!


----------



## jp2515

bestcounsel said:


> ok guys/gals.....im a C2-HA convert....
> 
> Couldn't get myself to sell it....had to keep it....my M60 rides inside...
> 
> My wonderful wife said keep it!



Now that's a awesome story. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## weklund

I am "weklund" and I am a C2 aholic. "Just Landed" from the Boys at "Oveready". Thank you for enabling my C2 jones .... :twothumbs​


----------



## DM51

weklund said:


> I am "weklund" and I am a C2 aholic. "Just Landed" from the Boys at "Oveready". ​


Wow, that is a good-looking light! And a V3 Triple XPG in it, too... :thumbsup:


----------



## tx101

weklund said:


> I am "weklund" and I am a C2 aholic. "Just Landed" from the Boys at "Oveready". Thank you for enabling my C2 jones .... :twothumbs​




​ Is it just me, but your light reminds me of a Storm Trooper from Star Wars


----------



## weklund

I am tickled to death with it. Can not say enough good things about the Boys at "Oveready" as they did an awesome build. Highly Recommended ... :devil:


----------



## weklund

tx101 said:


> [/CENTER]
> Is it just me, but your light reminds me of a Storm Trooper from Star Wars


 
Funny you should mention that as the topic came up over here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/285487


----------



## tx101

weklund said:


> Funny you should mention that as the topic came up over here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/285487




LOL ..... I never even read that thread.

I suppose great minds think alike ???


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

weklund said:


> I am "weklund" and I am a C2 aholic.
> 
> 
> 
> HI WEKLUND.
> ​


----------



## weklund

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> weklund said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am "weklund" and I am a C2 aholic. ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HI WEKLUND.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Chauncey ... feels good to attend a C2 meeting from time to time and share. Nice to hear from you. Remember ... "One Day At A Time"​
Click to expand...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

weklund said:


> Hi Chauncey ... feels good to attend a C2 meeting from time to time and share. Nice to hear from you. Remember ... "One Day At A Time"


 
Thanks weklund.....I'm trying.......I was content with my one C2. But then I purchased a V3 Triple, and now I'm feeling the need for a Bored C3-HA real bad! Don't know if I'm going to be able to resist......






Chance 

Thanks for fixing the quote DM51.


----------



## ElectronGuru

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I purchased a V3 Triple, and now I'm feeling the need for a Bored C3-HA real bad! Don't know if I'm going to be able to resist......



Yeah, I couldn't:


----------



## Kestrel

:thumbsup: Yep, the SF C3 & 2x18500 should be a perfect match for the regulated triple. My bored C3 is all ready for a three-mode *hint hint* ...


----------



## weklund

Hey Guru ...
Slide another "Orange" C3 body in the oven for me. Halloween will be here before you know it.​ 
"New Addition"​


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ElectronGuru said:


> Yeah, I couldn't:




SWEEEET! 

When are we going to see those 'OUT OF STOCK' notice's replaced by a BUY button? I need a fix, Hit Me Guru!

Chance


----------



## ninemm

That is one fine looking C3! Get the paypal ready Chance! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ninemm said:


> That is one fine looking C3! Get the paypal ready Chance! :thumbsup:



OH OH. Looks like we have an enabler.





Hi ninemm



Sounds like a good idea. . What Baby!?



I'm not doing anything. You what? Uh ninemm....my wife want's to have a word with you.





Sorry guys, I have to go now. 

Chance


----------



## LumenMan

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> What Baby!?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not doing anything. You what? Uh ninemm....my wife want's to have a word with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys, I have to go now.
> 
> Chance


 
Look out ninemm!! :huh::whoopin:


----------



## csshih

dooooooooooooomed, steve... dooooomed..


----------



## ninemm

Safety in numbers right guys? :grouphug:


----------



## angelofwar

Hey guys, I was wondering if you guys could help me decide on wether or not to get a 3rd C2-HA??? I mean, I have 2, but do I really need a third?

Please, help me decide!!! :sick2:


----------



## SuperTrouper

angelofwar said:


> Hey guys, I was wondering if you guys could help me decide on wether or not to get a 3rd C2-HA??? I mean, I have 2, but do I really need a third?
> 
> Please, help me decide!!! :sick2:



Not that you're giving us any information to go on as to why you might need one, but I think we can safely say: Yes, yes you do need another C2-HA!

(Presumably this is the answer you wanted to hear?)


----------



## Kestrel

angelofwar said:


> Hey guys, I was wondering if you guys could help me decide on wether or not to get a 3rd C2-HA??? I mean, I have 2, but do I really need a third?


No way do you need a third C2-HA...
I don't even have one (a -HA that is). 

Edit: wait, is this trolling, LOL?


----------



## divine

Was I the only one to get Unique Titanium's Titanium Bezels for their C2-HA?

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/240217


----------



## Wiggle

I've been oogling this thread for a long time. I've had a cheap C2 clone for a long time but that just didn't hit the spot, so now I have a C2 Natural HA on the way. Plan is to bore it out, get a clicky replacement and a nice bright drop-in:devil:


----------



## Darvis

Just got my first, it's stock, so running a 17670 with an M60LL. I did not love the long clip, so I swapped in an E1L clip instead and I have to say that It's great!!! I can see why so many people like this light, it's smaller than I thought it would be. I had originally planned to put an M2 head on it, but it looked goofy and I stuck with the stock bezel and added an oveready SS plain ring. Now, I must have the bored out version... must.... have.....


----------



## Wiggle

Is getting a C2 bored out risky? I'm not too concerned about making the walls somewhat thinner but is it a tricky operation? Is your average machinist/metal worker capable of doing this?


----------



## Kestrel

Wiggle said:


> Is getting a C2 bored out risky? I'm not too concerned about making the walls somewhat thinner but is it a tricky operation? Is your average machinist/metal worker capable of doing this?


My experience on this: my local machinist friend did a perfect job on my SF 6P, but my C3 didn't come out quite as nice. I later purchased a somewhat-rare C2 that I had been looking for for ages, subsequently sending it to Moddoo for boring, as I most definitely didn't want to chance it on that one.

ElectronGuru had also mentioned to me that the setting up the boring operation is slightly more difficult for the C-series compared to the P-series, and IIRC the price for boring those is slightly higher to reflect that. Still, it's definitely worth it IMO.


----------



## Wiggle

Thanks for the input. I think for now I will wait and have it properly bored once the initial honeymoon phase has worn off and I can go without it for a few weeks. I ordered an AW 17670 cell, which should work for now /w dual RCR 123s as my back up (using a 3.3->13V drop in). Really can't wait for it, I have a nice XP-G drop-in, McClicky and UCL ready to drop in:twothumbs


----------



## Toohotruk

I finally get to join this club...my C2-HA just arrived in the mail today! 
I already added an Oveready smooth black stainless bezel ring to protect the head...looks pretty sweet! That's the only complaint I've had with my 6P and 9P...the bezel dents pretty easily when dropped. My 6P has multiple dents, there's no way I'd ever get that window retainer out, much less get one back in...shouldn't be an issue now with the C2! 

I'm not sure if I qualify as a C2-HA addict, but something tells me that I'm going to keep my new C2 close by at all times from now on...


----------



## Notsure Fire

Very tempting..


----------



## Cesiumsponge

I think I absorbed the C2-HA bug through osmosis. I was standing too close to weklund and ended up buying his skunk/stormtrooper C2


----------



## Dioni

weklund said:


>


 
I love this one


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Cesiumsponge said:


> I think I absorbed the C2-HA bug through osmosis. I was standing too close to weklund and ended up buying his skunk/stormtrooper C2



You bought weklund's Skunk-Trooper?! 
Man, that is one cool torch! 
Congratulations Cesiumsponge!





Chance


----------



## DM51

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Skunk-Trooper


LOL! ::laughing:


----------



## Dioni

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> You bought weklund's Skunk-Trooper?!


 
LOL


----------



## Wiggle

Got my C2 HA, very cool light!


----------



## Solscud007

I picked up a new G2L at gander mountain. it is in the new packaging and more importantly it comes with the KX4-BKHA!!

So i threw it onto my C2-BKHA emerson.


----------



## Cesiumsponge

I'm not up-to-date on all my SF stuff but is that a factory meat tenderizer on the bezel or an aftermarket jobber?


Solscud007 said:


> I picked up a new G2L at gander mountain. it is in the new packaging and more importantly it comes with the KX4-BKHA!!
> 
> So i threw it onto my C2-BKHA emerson.


----------



## It01Firefox

Cesiumsponge said:


> I'm not up-to-date on all my SF stuff but is that a factory meat tenderizer on the bezel or an aftermarket jobber?



Yes that's factory standard, there's another version with a different bezel ring.

http://www.surefire.com/KX4-LED-Conversion-Head

http://www.surefire.com/KX4D-LED-Conversion-Head


Markus


----------



## LumenMan

Cesiumsponge said:


> I'm not up-to-date on all my SF stuff but is that a factory meat tenderizer on the bezel or an aftermarket jobber?


 
IMHO, the new Surefire Bezel design is sad news for flashaholics everywhere :sigh: This design makes all aftermarket upgrades like Bezels Rings, P60 type drop ins (Malkoff, Nailbender, etc.) impossible to use. Obviously this was Surefire's intent.


----------



## ElectronGuru

I don't know about intent, but this change only effects the L (6PL, Z2L, C2L) models. 
Non L models (6P, Z2, C2) will continue shipping with standard Z44's.


----------



## LumenMan

Long live the incan models!! :twothumbs


----------



## Cesiumsponge

LumenMan said:


> IMHO, the new Surefire Bezel design is sad news for flashaholics everywhere :sigh: This design makes all aftermarket upgrades like Bezels Rings, P60 type drop ins (Malkoff, Nailbender, etc.) impossible to use. Obviously this was Surefire's intent.



I guess I am not familiar enough with the change. Is the threading different, making items incompatible? I don't think Surefire would do this on purpose because they don't really sell aftermarket bezels, so third party aftermarket products aren't cutting into a non-existent market-share of theirs. I think modders are also a very small fraction of their target demographic (military/LE).


----------



## LumenMan

Cesiumsponge said:


> I guess I am not familiar enough with the change. Is the threading different, making items incompatible? I don't think Surefire would do this on purpose because they don't really sell aftermarket bezels, so third party aftermarket products aren't cutting into a non-existent market-share of theirs. I think modders are also a very small fraction of their target demographic (military/LE).


 
The new KX4 Lamp/Bezel assembly is totally different from the old standard Z44 bezel. 

The Bezel Ring is a different configuration from the old style. The LED lamp is now "top loaded" instead of being inserted from the bottom. The internal dimensions of the new KX4 are different as well, with means that they are not compatable with all of the assorted aftermarket drop ins, as well as Surefire's own LED drop ins.

IMHO, I feel that there is enough of an influx of P60 type drop in manufacturers & aftermarket parts manufacturers to concern Surefire about revenue loss.


----------



## 9volt

I just got the bug and picked up two C2-HAs from the marketplace, both with McClickys and one bored for 18650s. 

What Solarforce parts will lego with these lights? Are the bezels and that lantern attachment compatible?


----------



## Dioni

ElectronGuru said:


> I don't know about intent, but this change only effects the L (6PL, Z2L, C2L) models.
> Non L models (6P, Z2, C2) will continue shipping with standard Z44's.


 


LumenMan said:


> Long live the incan models!! :twothumbs


 
Now CPF all will love the incans!!! :devil: :devil:


----------



## MaxLight

Well, I am an E-Series addict and will soon be joining the C2-HA addiction as well. I just ordered a C2-HA from LA Police Gear on closeout for $54.99.


----------



## angelofwar

MaxLight said:


> Well, I am an E-Series addict and will soon be joining the C2-HA addiction as well. I just ordered a C2-HA from LA Police Gear on closeout for $54.99.


 
Ha-Ha...SUCKA! Now you will never be able to turn them down...

Welcome to the club...once you get it, you'll wonder why you didn't get one sooner...


----------



## Toohotruk

MaxLight said:


> Well, I am an E-Series addict and will soon be joining the C2-HA addiction as well. I just ordered a C2-HA from LA Police Gear on closeout for $54.99.



WOW, sweet deal! Glad I didn't see it in time...I know I would have jumped on it.


----------



## Eric242

I had 3 C2s, 2x C2-HA and 1x C2 Emerson (black HA). I don´t know why, but I sold them in 2009......now I am back at 4x C2-HA again (one is still enroute).







I guess I qualify to be one of the addicts around here... 
Eric


----------



## jabe1

I've got one on the way too! I think it'll have to go to Electronguru next for some upgrades! :devil:

I'll probably have to get a new drop-in for it... anyone have a line on XR-E R2 EZ900 die emitters?


----------



## lightplay22

I got the la police gear e-mail today and got all excited when I saw the c2 on sale and went to buy it and it was sold out. I'm going to get one as I have a c3 and love it although it is a bit longish for pocket carry. The c2 will replace a 6p as an EDC, Malkoff equipped of course. I would have bought 2 at that sale price!


----------



## ElectronGuru

*C2-HA, Recon Edition:*


----------



## Kraid

:sick2::bow:


----------



## Dioni

Eric242 said:


>


 


ElectronGuru said:


>


 
 

Babies!


----------



## badtziscool

Uh oh! Turnkey M2-50s in the near future??
:thumbsup:




ElectronGuru said:


> *C2-HA, Recon Edition:*


----------



## lightplay22

Well, I'm in now and love it! Got the C2 one day and the next day a Malkoff m61w showed up and I think it is great combination. The C2 fits my hand way better than my 6p or g2's. I've had a C3 for a few years now and love it but find it too long for 
edc pocket use, but the C2 is just perfect!


----------



## Cesiumsponge

I bought weklund's C2-HA a while ago (which was already modified by Oveready) and changed out a few things and modified a few more.  Still HA under the cerakote!


----------



## red_hackle

My take on Oveready's limited edition black and grey C2... well, the result is more of an M2 really:


----------



## ampdude

LumenMan said:


> IMHO, the new Surefire Bezel design is sad news for flashaholics everywhere :sigh: This design makes all aftermarket upgrades like Bezels Rings, P60 type drop ins (Malkoff, Nailbender, etc.) impossible to use. Obviously this was Surefire's intent.



Not really, these are sealed LED heads, not normal D26 type heads.

I really like that black HA head on the black HA Emerson C2. I really hope Surefire releases a black hard anodized version of the C2L with the black hard anodized KX4 head. That would be totally sweet. :thumbsup:


----------



## badtziscool

Nice! I'm trying to piece one together myself. I just CANNOT for the life of me find a body in that olive drab color. Most of the clean/like new C2 bodies out there are the dark grey color.



red_hackle said:


> My take on Oveready's limited edition black and grey C2... well, the result is more of an M2 really:


----------



## ampdude

I think that is dark grey, the black head just makes it seem more olive colored. I've never really found many that came close to olive colored, just the golden HA of the older models and the slate grey of the newer ones with slide shade variations.


----------



## red_hackle

badtziscool said:


> I just CANNOT for the life of me find a body in that olive drab color. Most of the clean/like new C2 bodies out there are the dark grey color.



The one in my picture is a M2 body purchased from and bored by Oveready. Apart from the engraving I would have thought it should be similar to a C2 body. It's factory HA and looks more grey than olive drab depending on lighting...


----------



## maxpower419

Where'd you get those tail caps?



Eric242 said:


> I had 3 C2s, 2x C2-HA and 1x C2 Emerson (black HA). I don´t know why, but I sold them in 2009......now I am back at 4x C2-HA again (one is still enroute).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I qualify to be one of the addicts around here...
> Eric


----------



## PaveHammer

Where did the M2-50's come from? I really, REALLY want an M2 equipped C2, and Oveready doesn't have any matching kits or parts available right now.


----------



## ElectronGuru

PaveHammer said:


> Where did the M2-50's come from?



Sorry about that. We're a bit swamped just now, but M2-50's are still being worked on. 

Spent the weekend, for example, building a C3 army:







​


----------



## Kestrel

ElectronGuru said:


> Spent the weekend, for example, building a C3 army:


Nothing I can say is as cool as that pic.


----------



## badtziscool

Pic quotes removed.

16500 lumens! Nice!




ElectronGuru said:


> Spent the weekend, for example, building a C3 army:


----------



## Neo9710

Enough of electronGuru's pic quotes.


ElectronGuru said:


> Sorry about that. We're a bit swamped just now, but M2-50's are still being worked on.
> 
> Spent the weekend, for example, building a C3 army:


You guys are KILLING ME!!!:huh:

I MIIIIGHT have to get one as an early Christmas present to myself..


----------



## Kestrel

ElectronGuru said:


>


Let's see how many requotes we can get in a row of this pic before a mod starts deleting them?


----------



## tandem

Like Kestrel said, in effect, enough with the quotes re the pics.





ElectronGuru said:


> Spent the weekend, for example, building a C3 army:



What, no pink?


----------



## Kestrel

Yes Kestrel, yours has to go to. LOL.




tandem said:


> What, no pink?


I think that pink is way down on the list. :sick2:


----------



## tandem

Have to agree, for a C2 or C3, you are probably correct.

Too bad my wife doesn't really like pink or I might already have snagged for her from the local neighbourhood web shop a ceramic pink 6P to eventually stuff a Moddoo Triple into.


----------



## Neo9710

Eric242 - +1! Where did you get those tailcaps?!

Put me down for one of those M2-50's...

And i think I might have to take one of your soldiers in the C3 army....


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Wow, we lost a LOT of awesome pics in this (IMHO) one of the best threads on CPF! Anybody wanna start bringing them back?

Ill start with my ugly, well used, but quite possibly the best combo in my arsenal. C2 HA, strike bezel from SF 6PDL, and a Malkoff M60:











Elegantly simple, tough, and reliable.


----------



## red_hackle

Captain Spaulding said:


> Elegantly simple, tough, and reliable.


----------



## alex987

i am a addict i have an c2-ha with malkoff m61 and a c2-ha with nb xm-l and i like to buy a c3 with triple 3 mode oveready led engine if i can get one they are really hard to get


----------



## samuraishot

red_hackle said:


>


 
red, that bottom two tone one is cool! If only the SW01 came in black, then it'd be perfect!


----------



## red_hackle

samuraishot said:


> red, that bottom two tone one is cool! If only the SW01 came in black, then it'd be perfect!


 
Exactly my thoughts... and I keep changing it back to the Moddoo Triad tail for that reason [edit: apologies for the rubbish picture]. You got me thinking now, but the SW01 really is in too good shape to have someone strip and re-coat it.


----------



## ajl

I made a inexpensive dust/fingerprint/diffuser for my C2's from the cap of a 32 oz bottle of All laundry detergent. On an empty bottle (to hold while cutting), I used a hacksaw to cut one and a quarter inches off the top of the bottle cap. Leaving the "fuzz" on the cap from the cut seems to be best, but if the cap is a bit loose after a few months of use, I use Johnson and Johnson translucent medical tape on the inside of the cap for a tighter fit on the C2. 

I do take the cap off the C2 if I plan on having the flashlight on for an extended period.

I made a translucent cap for my incandescent C2 and a yellow cap for my led C2.


----------



## nightcacher

I have one, a C2 HA with Malkoff M61W. Love that light!


----------



## Tana

Wow... cannot resist not to be part of this thread...

Have two C2-HA and one C2-BK... One C2-HA is intact, the other one is fully "modded", clip removed, hole patched with epoxy, new clip "bezel down" added, bored to 18,2mm... Black got A19 and M2-BK as a host for M61WL but now there is M91 in collection so M61WL might end up in smaller host...

I wonder how many people would like Surefire to bump their head by accident and suddenly offer C2-HA-BK...  Even if it has "lim. s.e." etched underneath SF logo...


----------



## Kestrel

Tana said:


> I wonder how many people would like Surefire to bump their head by accident and suddenly offer C2-HA-BK...  Even if it has "lim. s.e." etched underneath SF logo...


That's the thing - SF could have more fun (if that was their goal) by doing more of these sorts of things. Ask a modest price premium for something this simple, just a little different from their standard line for a modest production run. Everyone's happy. 

I'm still holding a :candle: for SureFire to bring back the 'Crosshairs' logo for a limited run of retro lights - one year production 'anniversary' models or something. Don't ask an arm and a leg for them, just enough of a price premium to make it worth the additional logistics required.


----------



## DM51

I think a "limited run" by SF would probably be for a minimum of 500pcs. The A2-BK-WH was a run they made for the Far Eastern market, and that was 500 IIRC.


----------



## Tana

500pcs ??? CPF would eat them ALIVE if that thing happens... the way I see it... 2-3 would be MINE !!!

Too bad SF can't dedicate ONE person from their QC department and give him/her internet connection where they can read ONLY threads tied to Surefire on CPF... and one young executive with enough passion to listen for their fan's demands... 500pcs for them in Surefire quality is nothing... send it together with Executive series for hard anodizing and voila...

But who am I to judge... I bought my first SF 10 months ago... making me flashaholic for less than a year...

Heh, just to add more think(er)ing from the top of my head, SF is SO STRONG that they don't even care to listen true fan's demands... lol... No insult intended...


----------



## ElectronGuru

Just realized that *Black Knight* and *Jules Verne* editions got lost in the crash:


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Those are both beautiful EG. Any chance of the Jules Verne becoming available again? Today is my birthday and Im feeling like buying myself a present.. If that was available now, I would love to spend on it!


----------



## DM51

Captain Spaulding said:


> Those are both beautiful EG. Any chance of the Jules Verne becoming available again?


 
I was lucky enough to snag one of those, shortly after they were first announced. It is the most beautiful light in my possession.


----------



## samuraishot

DM51 said:


> I was lucky enough to snag one of those, shortly after they were first announced. It is the most beautiful light in my possession.


 
I've always wondered who grabbed the other. I, too, was able to get one when I was too late for the 6P smoothie. I believe the 3rd was on sale at BST a while ago. I think EG said that only 3 or 4 were and will ever be made.


----------



## Captain Spaulding

samuraishot said:


> I think EG said that only 3 or 4 were and will ever be made.



Now thats disapointing! You guys mind if I ask what the host ran you?


----------



## samuraishot

Captain Spaulding said:


> Now thats disapointing! You guys mind if I ask what the host ran you?


 
It's been a while, but it was being offered I think at the same price range as the cerakoted ones at Oveready. Can't remember the exact price.

edit: BTW, Happy Birthday Captain!!!


----------



## Toohotruk

A big Happy Birthday to the Captain!!!


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Thanks man. Sheesh ive gotten more happy birthday wishes here from strangers than from real life people!


----------



## Agile54

Well have you had one from Tejas yet? 

You do now, Happy Birthday Captain as well as to one of my training partners & 

today is also the 35th Birthday for Apple.


----------



## ElectronGuru

Captain Spaulding said:


> Any chance of the Jules Verne becoming available again?


 
Sorry Dude, everyone's quite correct. We tried making twice as many bronze C2's and a batch of C3, but the special (dye free) process worked on only three of the C2's. There's not a big market for custom gray C's, so its not worth trying again. Only the quickest few were lucky enough to get one.

We're doing a bronze run this month, but 6P and 9P's only.


----------



## nbp

I had a couple pics in here, but they got lost in the Crash, so here they are again. A C2-HA with NB SST50, McClicky, 17670, polished bezel ring and glo-ring. This cat is going out on Monday to get cerakoted though, at which time I think it will be 1 of 1. I'll post new pics of it when it comes back in two weeks or so. :naughty:


----------



## nbp

Gutted C2-HA just before getting sent off to Georgia. When it comes back, it'll be a C2-CK. (CeraKote :huh


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Agile54 said:


> Well have you had one from Tejas yet?
> 
> You do now, Happy Birthday Captain as well as to one of my training partners &
> 
> today is also the 35th Birthday for Apple.



Thanks man!



ElectronGuru said:


> Sorry Dude, everyone's quite correct. We tried making twice as many bronze C2's and a batch of C3, but the special (dye free) process worked on only three of the C2's. There's not a big market for custom gray C's, so its not worth trying again. Only the quickest few were lucky enough to get one.
> 
> We're doing a bronze run this month, but 6P and 9P's only.


 
Sorry to hear that... Thats too bad the market isnt there for them... I think it looks better than any of the Cerakote jobs, and I like Cerakote!


----------



## ElectronGuru

Captain Spaulding said:


> Sorry to hear that... Thats too bad the market isnt there for them... I think it looks better than any of the Cerakote jobs, and I like Cerakote!


 
Not sure I explained that right. There is strong demand for a bronze C2. But based on the one time we tried it, the dye free process is only successful on about half the lights. The rest end up a standard gray color. But these 'rejects' still take enormous work and who would pay double for a custom ha gray when a perfectly good factory ha gray is half the price.


----------



## samuraishot

ElectronGuru said:


> Not sure I explained that right. There is strong demand for a bronze C2. But based on the one time we tried it, the dye free process is only successful on about half the lights. The rest end up a standard gray color. But these 'rejects' still take enormous work and who would pay double for a custom ha gray when a perfectly good factory ha gray is half the price.


 
I've always wondered about the 'rejects' (the ones that didn't turn bronze in the dye free process). So they end up gray, huh?

Anyway here are a couple of pics of mine using sunlight from my living room window to show how the bronze looks in natural light. I'm still debating what color bezel ring to get to complete my set up :naughty:





By samuraishot at 2011-04-04





By samuraishot at 2011-04-04

I'm also thinking of sending it to Milky for a special project too :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Spaulding

ElectronGuru said:


> Not sure I explained that right. There is strong demand for a bronze C2. But based on the one time we tried it, the dye free process is only successful on about half the lights. The rest end up a standard gray color. But these 'rejects' still take enormous work and who would pay double for a custom ha gray when a perfectly good factory ha gray is half the price.


 
Ah, ok I understand now. I dont really expect an answer, but Im curious as to why some take the process and some dont :shrug: ... interesting.


----------



## ElectronGuru

Captain Spaulding said:


> Im curious as to why some take the process and some dont


 
Our bronzing process is a reaction between a mild chemical bath and something in the aluminum. If its not present -> no reaction and no special color.


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Thanks EG. I guess that begs the question; why is this "something" in the aluminum of some C2's, but not others? (of course you dont have to answer, I realize im being like a 4 year old... why? but why? yeah, but why?) lol

Samurai, if it were mine I would go with the brass crenelated ring. That compliments the bronze so beautifully IMHO.

So my beat up C2 in my last pic got a face lift:


----------



## shomie911

Captain Spaulding said:


> Thanks EG. I guess that begs the question; why is this "something" in the aluminum of some C2's, but not others? (of course you dont have to answer, I realize im being like a 4 year old... why? but why? yeah, but why?) lol
> 
> Samurai, if it were mine I would go with the brass crenelated ring. That compliments the bronze so beautifully IMHO.
> 
> So my beat up C2 in my last pic got a face lift:
> http://gallery.me.com/jason.garrett/100275/DSC02098/web.jpg?ver=13022277430001



Nice, what's the output/emitter(s) on that?


----------



## prozac4dave

I love my stock C2-HA!!! What better thread to make my first post in!!! Oh, Hi, my name is Dave and I'm A surefire-aholic . . .well, I would be if I were rich anyways! Nice to meet you all considering I just spent 3 hours reading this thread I feel I already know you all!


----------



## Kestrel

prozac4dave said:


> Nice to meet you all considering I just spent 3 hours reading this thread I feel I already know you all!


Only 3 hours, so did you read part 1, LOL.  A C2-HA is a good start, welcome to CPF.


----------



## Tana

One day I WILL find C2-BK-HA... one day...


----------



## samuraishot

Captain Spaulding said:


> Samurai, if it were mine I would go with the brass crenelated ring. That compliments the bronze so beautifully IMHO.



Thanks captain! I was leaning toward the brass too! By the way, I love your C2 with the new cryos bezel you got for your birthday :thumbsup:


----------



## angelofwar

Tana said:


> One day I WILL find C2-BK-HA... one day...


 
I found one...Stock from SF as well .:devil:


----------



## Tana

A.O.W.

Look into my eyes... now repeat after me: I DON'T NEED THIS C2 (T needs it), I DON'T NEED THIS C2 (T needs it), I DON'T NEED THIS C2 (T needs it)...

Am I wrong if I have this C2 in head to put together... remember M2-50 in HA from OR ??? How bout that, only HA-BK ??? You pick dropin... :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Spaulding

shomie911 said:


> Nice, what's the output/emitter(s) on that?



Thanks! Right now Im alternating between a Malkoff M60 and a lusciously warm Nailbender XP-G 1.4A Q2 3000K 7A3 High CRI. Its crazy how much heat this thing dissipates... Granted these are not exceptionally high output / high temp drop ins, but I can run them from start to finish with a pair of AW RCR123's without it getting overly hot. I cant wait to drop in an M91 or a Kerberos triple or quad!



samuraishot said:


> Thanks captain! I was leaning toward the brass too! By the way, I love your C2 with the new cryos bezel you got for your birthday :thumbsup:



Thanks! It feels like a whole new light with the Cryos. Its awesome JCalvert hooked me up with one for my birthday when Ron is out of stock for several more weeks!

I cant wait to see the first Orange Cerakoted Cryos on a Orange C2 :rock:


----------



## RobertM

Captain Spaulding said:


> Thanks EG. I guess that begs the question; why is this "something" in the aluminum of some C2's, but not others? (of course you dont have to answer, I realize im being like a 4 year old... why? but why? yeah, but why?) lol
> 
> Samurai, if it were mine I would go with the brass crenelated ring. That compliments the bronze so beautifully IMHO.
> 
> So my beat up C2 in my last pic got a face lift:


 
What bezel is this?


----------



## Captain Spaulding

It is known as the cryos cooling bezel. It's made by Ronac.. They are sold out till the end of April but check em out! They rock! Available in black, natural, and raw.

If you havent gotten one yet, you are missing out. Very well made, super smooth, no sharp edges and runs amazingly cool


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

I love the C2-HA... I own two currently... One has been turned into an M2 effectively and carries a Z48 switch with a Malkoff M61... Good Stuff...
Shameless plug: I've got bored C2-HA's available in the Marketplace and in my "store" if anyone is interested. 

Shao


----------



## kelmo

After I found out the latest issuance of the V20 holster will perfectly accommodate the C2 I put a BOG Cree premium drop-in in it and returned it to the rotation.


----------



## bestcounsel

I too was like the OP...i bought and sold C2's always regretting it....

I have put a C2-BK together with a M60 and its staying....


----------



## Draz

bestcounsel said:


> I too was like the OP...i bought and sold C2's always regretting it....
> 
> I have put a C2-BK together with a M60 and its staying....



Im they same way, I sold my Last and first C2 pimped with a new bezel and M61 drop and hated it so much I traded for a HA C3 and picked up a M61WLL for it. Though I may put in my M61W for a bump in the night light.


----------



## Toohotruk

Why did you hate it? :thinking:


----------



## angelofwar

Tana said:


> One day I WILL find C2-BK-HA... one day...



Woo-Hoo!!! Found it!






Factory too...Swapped out the HA-BK Bezel and Tail-Cap for an HABK KX4 and Z59 for around the house use...

And with his brothers...






And some C2-BK-HA Lego's...


Seen here with a KL3






And with a KX3 and his trusty "side-kick" (The KX3 looks pretty bad-arse on this thing...I'd do a set-up like this with an Overready C2-BKHA)






BK-HA "CSI" Set...


----------



## Tana

A.O.W.

You continue to pull my leg with your precious C2... 

But for some strange reason I'm able to see posted pictures in your post... 99% of posted pictures are not visible with my internet provider setup... so that Emerson looks sweet...

It would look awesome with Cryos bezel and Triad tailcap... BK-HA... lots of potential in setup like that due to amazing heatsinking ability of Cryos and C2 host... and it can tailstand... lol...

I was lucky enough to order black Cryos from OR yesterday... My C2 is going to be happy on my next vacation...


----------



## Draz

Toohotruk said:


> Why did you hate it? :thinking:



no I hated I got rid of it..I loved the light XD sorry for the confusion


----------



## Draz

angelofwar said:


> Woo-Hoo!!! Found it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Factory too...Swapped out the HA-BK Bezel and Tail-Cap for an HABK KX4 and Z59 for around the house use...
> 
> And with his brothers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some C2-BK-HA Lego's...
> 
> 
> Seen here with a KL3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with a KX3 and his trusty "side-kick" (The KX3 looks pretty bad-arse on this thing...I'd do a set-up like this with an Overready C2-BKHA)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BK-HA "CSI" Set...



your g2x looks like its saying "huh"


----------



## angelofwar

LOL! Yeah, T/C wasn't screwed on all the way...or maybe he was jealous of the KX3???


----------



## Toohotruk

Draz said:


> no I hated I got rid of it..I loved the light XD sorry for the confusion


 

Oh, OK...that makes a whole lot more sense!


----------



## Captain Spaulding

ElectronGuru said:


> ​


 
Hey EG, what ever came of this Dr Jekyll / Mr Hyde?

The Kerberos Triple with blue GITD I just picked up got me thinking about this C2... The paint he uses glows for hours. A GITD C2 with GITD drop in... *The Tron light?*
Pic borrowed from Kenji's thread


----------



## nbp

My freshly cerakoted C2 just shipped out from the shop this morning in a very special color. I will be sure to post pics when it arrives. :naughty:

I have that light, a warm Aeon, and a couple extra E01s on the way, I can hardly stand the waiting!!!!


----------



## ElectronGuru

Captain Spaulding said:


> Hey EG, what ever came of this Dr Jekyll / Mr Hyde?


 
Funny you should ask. After 18 months in development, the first ever production GID batch is nearly ready:


----------



## nbp

Aww, a kitty. 

Hey look there's flashlight parts in that pic too!

Those look really nice man. oo: How long do they glow after charging up?


----------



## ElectronGuru

nbp said:


> How long do they glow after charging up?


 
This is a 3 layer sandwich with glow powder in the middle layer. I'm just starting testing, but…

Actively charged and viewed with night adapted vision, glow from one light is bright enough to ready by. The parts in the photo were sitting next to an open window (passive charge) and placed in a dark room for the photo. 2+ hours after sunset, they're still visible with mildly night adapted vision, from 20 feet away. In an outdoor setting, I'd like them to make it from sundown to sleeping bag.


----------



## ghoster808

My Centurion HA C2 is my fave light. When they first came out I knew I wanted one. The looks/lines (and that clip!) on it is, IMHO perfect, especially the HA version. Recently I got an Alpha G10 led drop in from a work buddy and it blew me away! Its really rekindled my love affair with this light:twothumbs


----------



## Ginseng

ElectronGuru said:


> Funny you should ask. After 18 months in development, the first ever production GID batch is nearly ready:


I hope you know I've gotta get me one of those.

Wilkey


----------



## Ginseng

ElectronGuru said:


> Just realized that...*Jules Verne* editions got lost in the crash:
> 
> 
> 
> [/INDENT]


Nice! So steam-punky. Brass-tone clip, leather grip ring and you're 100% :devil:

Wilkey


----------



## DM51

Ginseng said:


> Nice! So steam-punky. Brass-tone clip, leather grip ring and you're 100% :devil:
> 
> Wilkey


It's even nicer in real life. I was lucky enough to get one - it is fitted with a Moddoo triple XPG, and I've just ordered some AW IMR18350s for it today. 1100 lm from these vs. 800 from 1x IMR18650


----------



## nbp

Received my C2 back from the cerakote shop, and I think it looks stellar. A very special limited edition orange-red applied; I hope the color is visible in the pics, it's hard to capture, and I took these with my iPhone, so the resolution isn't awesome. Indoors it's more red, but in sunlight it is a beautiful dark orange. Really nice! Huge thanks to the guy who made this happen. :thumbsup:

Reassembled now with NB SST50, McClicky, polished bezel ring, powered on 17670s. Hope you guys like it.


----------



## Captain Spaulding

ElectronGuru said:


> Funny you should ask. After 18 months in development, the first ever production GID batch is nearly ready:


 
wow, glad I asked! They look very interesting indeed. Can you disclose if they are going to be available in C2, Z2, and 6P?


----------



## badtziscool

Captain Spaulding said:


> wow, glad I asked! They look very interesting indeed. Can you disclose if they are going to be available in C2, Z2, and 6P?



The one on the very left looks like a C2. And those look like A19 extenders in the foreground? Can't wait!


----------



## luxlunatic

Looks like a GITD C2 is in my near future!!
A GITD Triad tail would finish it off perfect for me.


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Captain Spaulding said:


> wow, glad I asked! They look very interesting indeed. Can you disclose if they are going to be available in C2, Z2, and 6P?


 
Well looks like the new Oveready insider just answered that question!! But it says there is only ONE in-stock of each? Why oh why would you guys only do one of each?

#@$&*(@#$^@ 

Well there goes my chance as I have to wait till payday on the 15th.


----------



## badtziscool

badtziscool said:


> The one on the very left looks like a C2. And those look like A19 extenders in the foreground? Can't wait!


----------



## Captain Spaulding

luxlunatic said:


> Looks like a GITD C2 is in my near future!!
> A GITD Triad tail would finish it off perfect for me.



I hope you ordered quick!



Captain Spaulding said:


> Well looks like the new Oveready insider just answered that question!! But it says there is only ONE in-stock of each? Why oh why would you guys only do one of each?
> 
> #@$&*(@#$^@
> 
> Well there goes my chance as I have to wait till payday on the 15th.



I had just enough time to ponder, try to see if there was anyway I could swing it (including committing to eating ramen for 10days), and decide Im screwed... and then they were sold out. :thumbsdown:


----------



## nbp

Or maybe it's being viewed as advertising since you also mentioned that it is for sale in the MP. :shrug:


----------



## angelofwar

FINALLY got a 3-Flats C2 to go with my 3-Flats C3 (notice the rounded bottom)...Seen here with a KL5 (NOT a KL5A ...LOL).






I think this is the 2nd body style, with the current C2's being the 4th. I've seen a 3rd gen body style, with the 3-Flats, but it had the patent markings, etc., under the "C2/3 Centurion" markings. Basically it had the same markings as the newer one's, but it's a 3-Flats version. Shoulda grabbed that Cross-Hairs C2 when I had the chance...but...I've NEVER seen a cross hairs C3...anybody got any pics???


----------



## luxlunatic

Captain Spaulding said:


> I hope you ordered quick!


 
Well that blows! I was looking in the store earlier and it was not up yet. But then again, I think I recall EG saying that because there are so many suscribers to the Insider that it takes some time to send out all the emails and they don't release all the units in the store untill they feel its enough time for all the suscribers to receive the new Insider. Well I hope thats right!!! Now I have to check the site every few minutes to see if they become available.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

AoW, Great Pics!!:thumbsup:
I too have a 3 flats C3...only had one 3 flats C2 and it was sold when I sold my C2/M2 collection.
I don't think I've seen a C3 with crosshairs logo either....Hopefully someone has one and will post it!...Maybe Size15's?...
My other C2/M2/L5 body was aquired years ago when I paid literally thousands to a lady and in return she would send me box after box full of Surefire parts and prototypes..
It has Surefire on both sides with no indication of C2/M2/L5 or anything else....just the Surefire on both sides.
Looking forward to having a KL5A again. Only this one will get a neutral XM-L, new driver and heatsink. 
The L5 was my first Surefire and the light that started my whole flashlight addiction.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

GITD hosts! Cool! I just wonder how the durability would suffer... I guess you could use clear Cerakote and mix a fine micron VG-10 in with it... Dunno if you'd get the same abrasion resistant properties of the non-doped Cerakote...


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Terrible pic, but its kinda a cool setup. Using my TorchLab tripple and 2x 186560 cells. Halloween style:


----------



## ElectronGuru

*2001: A Surefire Odyssey*


----------



## nbp

I'm probably like the last person to figure this out, so be gentle if you've all done it already. :duck:

Today I realized that my Ti Moddoo HDS clip fits quite nicely on the tail end of my C2. I have to put an extra o-ring in there to keep it from spinning since the tailcap on the C2 does not crank down tight enough to hold it, but basically it works really well. oo:

This is good news for me. I have always really liked the style of this clip but I didn't care for it so much on my Clickies. I prefer the ugly MOLLE clips functionally, as deep carry bezel up is my position of choice. So this clip has been sitting looking for a use. Plus, I like having a clip on the C2, but the stock one just wasn't right. On this light, I'd rather have a bezel down style since the bezel is large, and I don't like it hanging out of the pocket. So I have killed two birds with one stone! Plus I think the Ti clip with the orange-red cerakote and polished bezel ring looks pretty sharp. :naughty:

What do you guys think??? (Sorry for poor resolution again, I really need to use a real camera. )


----------



## Ginseng

Lookie what the postman brought today! 
Shots taken in complete darkness with the only light source being the torch itself. About 1/2" at f/2.5 ISO 200 IIRC. 











Wilkey


----------



## Captain Spaulding

I was wondering when the first GITD appear! Nice!
Ginseng: is that drop in one of kenji's GITD ones? I have his triple with "ultra blue" and was thinking in a GITD C2 it would look like a light from Tron!


Npb: it looks good! I think I've seen it on a Z2 but not a C.. I myself just love the C2's clip... Part of it's appeal for me.


----------



## Ginseng

Captain Spaulding said:


> I was wondering when the first GITD appear! Nice!
> Ginseng: is that drop in one of kenji's GITD ones? I have his triple with "ultra blue" and was thinking in a GITD C2 it would look like a light from Tron!


Hi Cap,
It is VanIsleDSM's 5.6A Copper drop-in. I've applied superglow tape to the free surfaces at the front of the device, behind the optic. Tonight I'll be applying a strip of it also to the inside radius of the brass bezel ring. That way there is always GITD material that can be activated by the device itself even in the absence of a strong ambient source.

nbp, that looks goooooood! The shiny silver clip really changes the character of the light. Very nice. I usually strip off the finish from the clips on my Benchmade knives and once I do, the surface that's underneath responds nicely to a swirly polish from say, a Dremel.

Wilkey


----------



## badtziscool

My C2-GITD came in yesterday but unfortunately I wasn't home to sign for it. Patience is a virtue I guess. Picked it up at the PO this morning. I got the same feeling when I picked up my first Ti light. The cerakote has a grainy texture on it that just feels really nice in the hand. And I have never fondled a flashlight body so much before, and with me trying to take pics of the GITD, my lamp bulb is about to burn out!





Looks just like a "normal" white cerekote host. But shine a light over the top for a bit to charge the GITD and you get...








The shadows that's casted from the body's corners, edges, etc. causes areas to not get charged, so when you turn off the light, it just looks like a green light is being projected from above.








Turn it sideways, and now it looks like the light source is from the side.








Alien spaceship??








Now THIS is a zebralight!!




Oveready!!! You've outdone yourself this time.







And yes... I am a C2-HA addict.


----------



## Toohotruk

Nice!!! oo:


----------



## Captain Spaulding

> The shadows that's casted from the body's corners, edges, etc. causes areas to not get charged, so when you turn off the light, it just looks like a green light is being projected from above


.

That's badass! I never thought of the shadows and such making it look like a light is still shining from the same angle. Very nice.


----------



## nbp

@Cap'n/Ginseng-

Thanks guys, glad you like it.  I can't really remember seeing others using that clip on this light, but I like it so far, and I think it adds even more character to an already unique light. I swapped the extra o-ring for a slightly smaller one today as the glo-ring would kinda squish out when I tightened down the cap. So I put on one that had to stretch a little, I believe it will hold it all tighter. I'm going to try carrying it to work in my jeans pocket clipped tomorrow for the first time. Usually I put it in a jacket pocket due to size, but I'm going to give it a go and see what happens.


----------



## Rat

Dam white C2's I missed them  
Realy like your lights guys keep the C2 photos coming love seeing peoples combo's.
You all are very lucky to score a white C2 I have been waiting for one but missed them How many was there ?

cheers


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Three C2's


----------



## Cypher_Aod

Curse you guys!
After lusting after a C2-HA for so long, i've finally purchased one.
Bearing in mind that SureFire are ceasing production of their Incans, when i saw the C2-HA on sale at LA Police Gear for just $69.99 i splashed out and bought one.
possible one of the last few C2s ever. 

i think this light will make a fine host for my Nailbender 3000k 90-CRI dropin


----------



## angelofwar

Cypher_Aod said:


> Curse you guys!
> After lusting after a C2-HA for so long, i've finally purchased one.
> Bearing in mind that SureFire are ceasing production of their Incans, when i saw the C2-HA on sale at LA Police Gear for just $69.99 i splashed out and bought one.
> possible one of the last few C2s ever.
> 
> i think this light will make a fine host for my Nailbender 3000k 90-CRI dropin



The beginning of the end...



For your Bank Account! This is one of, if not THE most, of my recommended lights...Once you get your hands on that fresh HA-III and practice the Surefire/Rogers technique a few times, you'll be looking for your next SF fix...LOL! Congrats, and lets see some photo's once ya have it!


----------



## bugsy714

So is there any word as to surefire continuing p60 sized led lights? (ie 6p led) or are we really seeing the end of an era?


----------



## angelofwar

The 6P should be hanging around in stock and LED form. You don't kill what built ya...that's like removing the cornerstone of a building. It's a classic for a reason (even among non-flashaholics).


----------



## Cypher_Aod

Oh *expletive deleted* I just got an email from LAPoliceGear saying that they can't ship SureFire products outside the United States 
No C2-HA for me


----------



## Rat

I just got a boarded out one from http://www.oveready.com/surefire-ho...surefire-c2-custom-bored-ha-gray/prod_17.html

fast service as always.

cheers


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Cypher_Aod said:


> Oh *expletive deleted* I just got an email from LAPoliceGear saying that they can't ship SureFire products outside the United States
> No C2-HA for me



Man, Ive seen so many C2's for cheap in the marketplace lately... For much cheaper than in stores.

Dont give up that easy on this awesome light! Im sure you can find one to ship outside the US.

EDIT: As Rat says, Oveready is great. 

You can also get a bored one HERE for cheap and have it shipped internationally.


----------



## angelofwar

Cypher_Aod said:


> Oh *expletive deleted* I just got an email from LAPoliceGear saying that they can't ship SureFire products outside the United States
> No C2-HA for me


 
Check out the Market Place... You can get a new one for about the same price, and a good bit of us ship intl..


----------



## Cypher_Aod

_Thanks Guys.
i had a reasonably good look at the marketplace but didn't spot any C2's that weren't sold. i'll keep looking though. if any of you spot one, i'd appreciate it if you could PM me with it _

*edit*
Wahey, i've just finished buying a New C2-HA from MaxPro Tactical over in CPFMP.
When it arrives, i'm dedicating the photos of it to you guys for helping me get it 

Thanks to all of you who PM'd me :thumbsup:


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

I've decided to post my humble HA collection of C2 style lights (I know, there's an M3 and L5 in there)...


----------



## Chrisdm

Very cool Shao.


----------



## red_hackle

Chrisdm said:


> Very cool Shao.


 
+1 :bow:


----------



## angelofwar

Cypher_Aod said:


> _Thanks Guys.
> i had a reasonably good look at the marketplace but didn't spot any C2's that weren't sold. i'll keep looking though. if any of you spot one, i'd appreciate it if you could PM me with it _
> 
> *edit*
> Wahey, i've just finished buying a New C2-HA from MaxPro Tactical over in CPFMP.
> When it arrives, i'm dedicating the photos of it to you guys for helping me get it
> 
> Thanks to all of you who PM'd me :thumbsup:


 
Glad ya got one Cypher...but don't say I didn't warn ya...it won't be your last...not that you now know about this place!


----------



## Cypher_Aod

considering that the C2's going out of production, my first may well be my last 

The dropin that i'm going to use in my C2 arrived this morning from Nailbender, an XP-G Q2 3000k 90CRI module with a single-level brightness. it's _heavenly_, it's exactly like a regular P60 incan, but twice as bright with the same power-draw - I love it 
Currently housed in a plain old Solarforce L2P-natural.

by the way, is the threading for the bezel-ring on the Surefire's the same as that on the Solarforce heads? can i use a solarforce Bezel-Ring on my C2?


----------



## angelofwar

The C3's aren't being discontinued...:devil:

Probably...should-be...but, the threads on the C2 will be about ten times smoother. I bought one solarforce piece ONCE...and it would attach to my light. Gave them the beneift of the doubt, and they ruined it...now I only use genuine (or other known quality mfg's) parts.


----------



## Cypher_Aod

I must resist the temptation to splurge on a C3-HA... *mustresist*mustresist*mustresist*

Will an AW 17670 fit the C2 body without modification?


----------



## ElectronGuru

Yes, a C2 runs 1x17670 and a C3 runs 2x17500's, both totally stock.


----------



## RonReagan

Have one on the way after seeing all of these!


----------



## Cypher_Aod

ElectronGuru said:


> Yes, a C2 runs 1x17670 and a C3 runs 2x17500's, both totally stock.


 
Sweeeeeeet! My Nailbender Dropin uses linear regulators, so it draws 1.4A regardless of whether it's fed 3.7V or 6V. A 17670 should feed it nicely


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Cypher_Aod said:


> considering that the C2's going out of production, my first may well be my last
> 
> The dropin that i'm going to use in my C2 arrived this morning from Nailbender, an XP-G Q2 3000k 90CRI module with a single-level brightness. it's _heavenly_, it's exactly like a regular P60 incan, but twice as bright with the same power-draw - I love it
> Currently housed in a plain old Solarforce L2P-natural.
> 
> by the way, is the threading for the bezel-ring on the Surefire's the same as that on the Solarforce heads? can i use a solarforce Bezel-Ring on my C2?



Good score!

I use that exact same Nailbender drop-in in my Z2. Very nice.

As for your question about the bezel ring, no, unfortunately the threads are different and you cannot swap bezel rings between solarforce and surefire heads.


----------



## Cypher_Aod

Awww 
Oh well, i'm sure the stock bezel ring will be good enough for at least a week 

here's some outdoor beamshots of my Nailbender Dropin:
CLICKY!


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

Chrisdm said:


> Very cool Shao.


 
Thanks! I haven't ventured into the Cerakoted options yet... nor the crenelated strike bezels... I like stock stuff for the most part... Except that more than half of those are bored for 18mm cells..



red_hackle said:


> +1 :bow:



Really, my collection pales in comparison to some of these other people...
I only got into Surefire late last year... I'm wishing I had kept an M2 now...


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Werent you gonna post your new C2 Cypher_Aod?

One I just took... All bored:


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

Man... I need a Cryo cooling bezel bad... and I guess it's free game now with that Z2 you posted, Cap. Well, who am I to speak, I put a M3 in my pic...


----------



## Captain Spaulding

shao.fu.tzer said:


> Man... I need a Cryo cooling bezel bad...



The cryos is awesome!



shao.fu.tzer said:


> and I guess it's free game now with that Z2 you posted, Cap. Well, who am I to speak, I put a M3 in my pic...


 
Well I couldnt crop her out!


----------



## angelofwar

The thread that just won't die...the mighty DM51 tried to kill it one time, and he ended up in the ER for a whole WEEK!

Nice set-ups BTW Capt.!


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Thanks AOW! I'm sure you recognize one of em! I bought that gold bezel on a whim as I'm usually not a fan of gold, but I liked the way it looks on the bronzed oveready "Jules Vernon" editions so much. It actually grew on my and now I love it on the HA C2.


----------



## brightspot

even though Surefire is not going to produce the C2 anymore I have a feeling there will be some around for some time.


----------



## Toohotruk

WOW!!!


----------



## LightJaguar

Wow thats just sad that there will not be anymore incan C2s. What about the LED version is that one going of production too? If they are I'm going to stock up on a few C2s before the price goes up. The C2s are my favorite type of flashlights.


----------



## Cypher_Aod

Captain Spaulding said:


> Werent you gonna post your new C2 Cypher_Aod?
> 
> One I just took... All bored:
> http://gallery.me.com/jason.garrett/100275/DSC02195/web.jpg


I will, you have my word. I have to wait for it to arrive first though  *wants it to arrive now*
Lovely looking lights  



brightspot said:


> even though Surefire is not going to produce the C2 anymore I have a feeling there will be some around for some time.
> http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s68/randy1234_bucket/IMG_0082-1.jpg


Is it wrong that i saw that and started salivating?


----------



## el_Pablo

Hi guys,

New C2 body (thanks CPF), oveready Z44 HA, Xeno strike bezel ring, SW02


----------



## Cypher_Aod

Yeeeee-Haaaaaw!








































Hmmm, 2005 Manufacture eh?






it's *Magnificent!*.

Thanks to all of you!


----------



## angelofwar

Awesome cypher! It only gets better (or worse, depending on how you look at it) from here. This is the light that turns a lot of people into full blown flash/SF-aholics. Thye just feel so robust (cause they are), and have the perfect look of what a real "military" bad-a$$ flashlight should look like...after all, it was initially designed for them (the M2 Centurion Combat Light).

Congrats!


----------



## Cypher_Aod

Thanks! i've already splashed out on a NIB E2E because someone on ebay was selling one buy-it-now for £45, clearing out old stock.

The problem is, i may never be able to buy a cheaplight again!


----------



## angelofwar

Cypher_Aod said:


> The problem is, i may never be able to buy a cheaplight again!



That's how it goes...LOL! Now ya need to grab an MN02 for that E2e, and enjoy 2.5 hours of incan goodness!


----------



## Cypher_Aod

That was my initial plan, but then i remembered Steve Ku's E-series tower-dropins, although he's out of stock at the moment... 

It's never ending


----------



## angelofwar

Everybody needs one good long running incan...for when the EMP blast hits...LOL!


----------



## Cypher_Aod

you may well be right 

good thing i have over 100 Panasonic CR123A's stored up for the Zombie Plague


----------



## AnotherADDiction

I am currently waiting for a new friend for my C2-HA - a bored out HA Detonator. I may finally post a picture when I receive it. Currently, my C2 is fed with a Nailbender High CRI Linger special, bored with a 18650-29, black bezel ring, and also a UCL w/Light Diffuser Film. It also sports a McClicky (of course )


----------



## rookiedaddy

seeing all the cool and sexy pics of C2s in this thread (and from part 1)... it's hard to hold off any longer after >2 years of drooling


----------



## Cypher_Aod

Oooooh! pretty!


----------



## alfa

Here my two C2:










The left one has a high cri p4 drop in, the right one a Lumensfactory R2.



When I've to do dirty jobs:


----------



## Captain Spaulding

I just love this thread.


----------



## KDOG3

Holy cow this is one long running thread. I don't even have one anymore. I may have to rectify that if I can find any left next payday. Maybe a Malkoff or Nailbender dropin.....

Sent from my SCH-I400 using Tapatalk


----------



## DM51

KDOG3 said:


> Holy cow this is one long running thread


LOL - see what you started? You've cost members $$$$$ with this! :laughing:



KDOG3 said:


> I don't even have one anymore.


 
*WHAATTT???* :green: As the OP, you don't even have one anymore? That's not allowed! You must get one at once!


----------



## KDOG3

Yes I am seriously thinking of picking up one and getting an XML dropin for flamethrower duties...hmmmm. Any suggestions for a multimode drop in?

Sent from my SCH-I400 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajl

We had heavy smoke (but no soot) early this morning from wildfires south of the Jacksonville area. I normally use the C2 with Lumens Factory EO-4 bulb at night to check how much pollen is flying around my backyard. With the smoke I broke out both the incandescent C2/EO-4 and a C2 with Malkoff's M61W led. Both were impressive in their own ways. The incandescent had a tight beam and projected a good long way through the smoke. The Malkoff's setup not as far, but it projected a lot of light out front with the right amount of spill makes the flashlight I reach for with something unknown goes bump in the night. oo:


----------



## Cypher_Aod

i've finally transferred my Nailbender XP-G Q2 3000k 90CRI dropin into my C2, i needed to completely remove the negative-contact (outer) spring. i also found that initially the head didn't tighten all the way but with repeated unscrewing and rescrewing of the head it scews on a little further each time - though i never force it.

Inspection with poor mans engineers-blue (dry-wipe marker) shows that the solder-joints between the driver-board and the brass LED-slug are being deformed by the rim inside the body tube, is this cause for alarm?


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

Anyone else here ever notice how bad the ano color-match is on almost every C2-HA? The body is almost always darker than the Z41 and Z44 that it comes with... Whether it was made in 2005 or 2009 or whatever... I've never seen a perfectly matched C2... I HAVE seen quite a few perfectly matched C3s which makes me wonder...


----------



## Dsoto87

My 2 C2s don't match all that well but my C2L matches pretty damn good.


----------



## Nmanuel01

Wow, very nice C2's in this thread! I should receive my C2 HA tomorrow, scored one for $78 shipped from LApolicegear. I'm going to use it stock for a bit then mod it, hopefully it turns out as nice as the ones listed in this thread.


----------



## Cypher_Aod

shao.fu.tzer said:


> Anyone else here ever notice how bad the ano color-match is on almost every C2-HA? The body is almost always darker than the Z41 and Z44 that it comes with... Whether it was made in 2005 or 2009 or whatever... I've never seen a perfectly matched C2... I HAVE seen quite a few perfectly matched C3s which makes me wonder...


 
I know what you mean! i was pleased to see that the anodising on mine between head body and tail doesn't match (makes it look like less of a shelf-queen!) but i was surprised at how much the anodizing on my Z41 differed from the body


----------



## think2x

Well, here is my one and only C2. It's bored, has McClicky upgrade, UCL lens, and an XM-L 5000k tint 3-mode potted module......and of course an LX2 clip.


----------



## Cypher_Aod

those orange/red orings look seriously hawt. i've got a clone SW02 on the way and think i need one, like El-Pablo has:
http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/489/dsc03339n.jpg

yummy!


----------



## Captain Spaulding

I know its not HA, but its a C2 and my new toy. Havent seen a turbohead in this thread lately.


----------



## angelofwar

Nice Capt! I had one one time...still trying to get another...one day maybe...before they reach the $200 price range...


----------



## Captain Spaulding

angelofwar said:


> Nice Capt! I had one one time...still trying to get another...one day maybe...before they reach the $200 price range...


 
Thanks! I just sold one for cheap


----------



## el_Pablo

Cypher_Aod said:


> those orange/red orings look seriously hawt. i've got a clone SW02 on the way and think i need one, like El-Pablo has:
> http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/489/dsc03339n.jpg
> 
> yummy!


 

the original lanyard fit with the SW02. The orange o-ring give it a nice tacticool look


----------



## Sparky's Magic

Picked up a C2 LED CENTURION at a local Surefire Agent, on special, NIB and guess what? It has a KX4 head #A79109 the body #A03943 in HA. This is one beautifully matched 'light but what I had in mind was putting the dropin (?) in a 6P and an M61 Hi CRI in the C2. I don't think I'll be able to, this head looks pretty tamper-proof.

It has a fantastic beam, great tint (creamy white) not unlike HDS 140GT but more light - Lumens? A very un-scientific 180+. I'll leave every thing the same, this really is a quality beam; if I had seen the KX4 printing through the bubble, I would not have bought this light! I just grabbed the best color match, the hot surface side of the bezel was the side facing out.

I went down to get a C2 for $90 but they were sold out. It has worked out OK!


----------



## Stress_Test

Always liked the design of the C2, but they were always too expensive for my taste...

Then I found one for a really good deal and it's on the way now!! LOL 


I plan to put it through its paces between now and October... then I think I'll gift it to my brother for his birthday, along with a bunch of SureFire 123a's and maybe with an XM-L drop-in.. :devil:


----------



## Toohotruk

Stress_Test said:


> ...then I think I'll gift it to my brother for his birthday, along with a bunch of SureFire 123a's and maybe with an XM-L drop-in.. :devil:



Could you PM me your parents phone number, so I can call and try to persuade them to adopt me? :naughty:


----------



## daytec

Midway usa
..........$50.........nuff said, get'em boys..........marty...
not ha i dont think


----------



## Mike 208

They look to be type 2 black.


----------



## Toohotruk

DAMN YA! :tsk:

I was just sitting here minding my own bidness and you had to go and post a deal like that! Man, I spend WAY too much on flashlights! 

Even though it's not HA, I had to order one at that price! :shrug:


----------



## daytec

That will teach ya...............marty


----------



## Sparky's Magic

My C2-HA is an LED, KX4 head #A79109. This is my first Surefire LED, so I thought I'd do a run-time with an AW17670 as this is my first choice cell in std. bodies.

A good AW17670 @ 4.19V (cold). 4 cycles to 3.84V.
@60min. - 3.88V. @75min. - 3.84V. @90min. - 3.81V. @105min. - 3.79V. @120min. - 3.76V. @135min. - 3.74V @150min. - 3.72V. @165min. - 3.70V.

Thats 2:45. with no dimming whatsoever; A very slight initial drop after a couple of minutes, not noticeable by me but detected by the light meter.
75 min. to 3.84V. (40%) is OK by me, as that's where I like to recharge and that's also a pretty long walk; any longer and my dog would be looking for a Taxi.

'Hope this is, if not of some help to someone, at least of some interest?

Edit:
Recharged AW17670 in a Pila IBC Charger - 2:01 to 4.2V. fresh off charger.


----------



## JCK

Does midway usa only ship CONUS? 50 bucks for a C2 is a great deal.


----------



## Cypher_Aod

JCK said:


> Does midway usa only ship CONUS? 50 bucks for a C2 is a great deal.


 
Probably. Most "proper" retailers can't ship surefire products internationally anyway, the export laws in the US are quite strict.


----------



## Eric242

Cypher_Aod said:


> Most "proper" retailers can't ship surefire products internationally anyway,....


That´s true,


Cypher_Aod said:


> ....the export laws in the US are quite strict.


but not due to US export laws, it´s Surefire policy.

Eric


----------



## PCS

Cypher_Aod said:


> Probably. Most "proper" retailers can't ship surefire products internationally anyway, the export laws in the US are quite strict.


 I believe Eric is correct, as I suspect Surefire's international shipping restrictions have more to do with deals they have with their overseas partners/distributors (as opposed to US government policy).


----------



## PCS

Toohotruk said:


> DAMN YA! :tsk:
> 
> I was just sitting here minding my own bidness and you had to go and post a deal like that! Man, I spend WAY too much on flashlights!
> 
> Even though it's not HA, I had to order one at that price! :shrug:


 Same here. What a great deal. I almost ordered two.


----------



## Captain Spaulding

PCS said:


> I believe Eric is correct, as I suspect Surefire's international shipping restrictions have more to do with deals they have with their overseas partners/distributors (as opposed to US government policy).



Indeed, Eric is correct. From 2 different well-known and respected vendors:

"International Clients: Sure Fire prohibits their US based dealers
from shipping outside the US. If you need assistance, contact their International affairs agent"

Anyway, lets get back to posting pictures of those sexy C2s!
(sorry for contributing to thread derailment)


----------



## JCK

Thanks for the info, but sorry for more OT converstaion, would I be able to get a member to purchase one on my behalf and send it my way in Aus? I'm not sure if there is a proper way to go about asking something like this.

I've now got a C2 HA on its way to me I scored from the marketplace. Should arrive in less than a week from now.


----------



## Captain Spaulding

JCK said:


> Thanks for the info, but sorry for more OT converstaion, would I be able to get a member to purchase one on my behalf and send it my way in Aus? I'm not sure if there is a proper way to go about asking something like this.
> 
> I've now got a C2 HA on its way to me I scored from the marketplace. Should arrive in less than a week from now.


 

PM incoming!


----------



## PCS

Well, I bought a C2-HA a couple of weeks ago, order a C2-BK a couple of days ago, and ordered a C3-HA today. All on closeout. 

I'm completely hooked. :duh2:


----------



## JCK

Captain Spaulding said:


> PM incoming!


 
Thanks, pm replied.

I also forgot, I have a C3-HA coming my way as well


----------



## THE_dAY

Hi guys, I will be getting my first SF C2 soon. 
Very excited as I also have a M61HCRI on order which will be my first ever dropin.

I would like to get a clicky for this setup. 

Which is the better clicky in your opinion, the *Z58* or the *Z41 w/McClicky* upgrade?
Any other better options I'm missing?

Thanks!


----------



## WESBC

I got my first C2 today, albeit it's type II-BK, I can't imagine how much better if it was HAIII-BK. Right now I have it with a black M2 (Z32) bezel, Z49 tail, and a NB XML (Waiting for his R2 to come in).

I just love the block body feel in my hands and the lines of it. I'm almost tempted to get more just because I think they are awesome.


----------



## PCS

THE_dAY said:


> Which is the better clicky in your opinion, the *Z58* or the *Z41 w/McClicky* upgrade?



I guess it depends on where your priorities are. The Z58 will be easier and, most likely, pricier. The McClicky will probably cost significantly less, but it involves a bit of work, as you have to remove the Z41's inner workings.


----------



## Toohotruk

You could also get one of the new Malkoff Devices tailcaps, which have a McClicky, will tail stand, and will work with an SF C2.


----------



## THE_dAY

Thanks for your input, greatly appreciated!

Just now saw the Malkoff clicky, I think it only comes in black?, but want something to match the HAIII of the Surefire.

I also saw the instructions on how to install the McClicky and I'm pretty sure I would mess something up if I tried it.

So I guess I will probably get a Z58 but will see how the stock Z41 feels first.


----------



## Stress_Test

Well, I planned to just get one and field test it a bit, then I thought I'd box it back up and make it a b'day gift for my brother... however, the package was one of those sealed cardboard types, so I couldn't really open it without mangling it. So I figured, well, I'll just keep this one for my self and order a fresh one for him! Heh heh. I was doomed as soon as I took it out of the package and handled it! Anyway, now I just have to figure out what dropin I want to put in his, but I've got a couple more months before I have to decide, so maybe something interesting will come out. I do like the Thrunite XM-L though. 



Some pics below. Goes well with the M&P, yes?


----------



## angelofwar

Very nice, Stress! i had a type-II Black C2 at one time, in my early years as a flashaholic. Now I have type-III BK-HA :0). I did get a C3-BK just recently though, and it's a really sexy light. Nice combo, BTW! Now you just need a red clamp on filter for it!


----------



## LE6920

How do you tell the type II and type III black C2s apart?


----------



## angelofwar

Type-II Anodize is glossy in appearance. Type III anodize (also known as "Hard Anodized") is naturally a variation of brown/od/grey, but the black type-III has a dull finish, as opposed to the glossy finish of the type-II black anodized lights.


----------



## ElectronGuru

Here's a visual:


----------



## bugsy714

PCS said:


> I guess it depends on where your priorities are. The Z58 will be easier and, most likely, pricier. The McClicky will probably cost significantly less, but it involves a bit of work, as you have to remove the Z41's inner workings.



The button on the z58 doesn't protrude as much as the mcclicky boot, also surefire will replace the z58 if it brakes which is a huge plus =)


----------



## Rat

daytec said:


> Midway usa
> ..........$50.........nuff said, get'em boys..........marty...
> not ha i dont think


 
Thanks for the heads up :thumbsup: Great buy. 
I got two coming from midway with a stop over for a little bore for some 18650's :naughty:
I think I can join this insane C2 & surefire addicts club now. Here is my collection so far.
1x C2 HA Kenji 10621 optic Quad XP-G 5.6A 3-mode XP-G R5 Cool white with ultra blue GITD, Cryos Cooling Bezel and a FETtie rear switch.
1x C2 HA Kenji 10622 optic Quad XP-G 5.6A 3-mode XP-G R5 Cool white with ultra green GITD, and a zero res Oveready tail cap.
1x Z2 HA Kenji 10622 optic Quad XP-G 5.6A 3-mode XP-G R5 Cool white with blue GITD, Cryos Cooling Bezel and a FETtie rear switch.
1x C3 Oveready white, black bezel, TorchLab Triple Cool white with a mcclicky tail cap switch.

1x Stock M3 (with a nailbender D36 drop in XM-L cool white 3 level 3.1 amp smooth reflector on its way) 

I also have being bored out in the lasted batch

2x M2 HA

1xM3 HA

And Now 2x C2 Black from midway.

cheers


----------



## zs&tas

I have a C2 yeah woop woop, does anyone have a pic of a C2 with M2S extenders, also the lumens factory extenders ??
thanks !


----------



## houtex

I have a C2 that I'm very proud and happy to own. I got a couple of beater C2's also. This one is kinda the favorite C2 in the bunch. Got another C2 that is untouched that will probably stay that way. This one has the XENO bezel,UCL, Solarforce XM-L P60, 2 Surefire cr123's and to finish the Oveready ZeroRez.


----------



## JKL

C3 and C2 bored. 

Cheers 

_JKL-klm12_


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

It's cool to see some of the C2s and other lights I've sold make it into this thread.  I feel as though I'm contributing to all of your addictions!

Shao


----------



## houtex

You can keep it up by selling me a bored C3!:naughty:


----------



## JKL

shao.fu.tzer said:


> It's cool to see some of the C2s and other lights I've sold make it into this thread.  I feel as though I'm contributing to all of your addictions!
> 
> Shao


 

I am sorry my friend, 

"for the moment" I have not had the opportunity to buy none Surefire from you on CPFMP, but never say never.

I have simply "bored" my Surefire by myself , I have changed the bezel ring with some Xeno Bezels and I have added the McClicky kit.

At any rate I am happy for your constant and friendly assistance to the other flashaholics friends.:thumbsup:

_JKL_


----------



## kelmo

I just picked up one on a clearance sale. Of course the savings was doubled down and I ordered a M61WLL. I convinced myself I need a long running light for my BOB...


----------



## JohnnyLunar

Are you allowed into this thread if you only have the C2 Type II BK? $49.99 from Midway was too good to pass up. 

It hasn't arrived yet, but this will be my 7th Surefire light. And my 4th Surefire in only the last month! Sweet closeout deals online combined with birthday gift cards to local sporting goods stores really fueled my recent craving for all things Surefire. Along with this C2, I recently got an A2 Aviator, a 6P Defender, and an E1e! The P60 format really has me hooked, though. I'm looking forward to the slightly different ergonomics of the C2. I think it will end up housing my Malkoff M61HCRI, running on an AW 17670. I think I might try it out with the Defender head, too. We'll see! So many P60 lights and drop-ins, so little dark time in Summer...


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

houtex said:


> You can keep it up by selling me a bored C3!:naughty:



I will be boring some C3s in the next batch.. stay tuned!



JKL said:


> I am sorry my friend,
> 
> "for the moment" I have not had the opportunity to buy none Surefire from you on CPFMP, but never say never.
> 
> I have simply "bored" my Surefire by myself , I have changed the bezel ring with some Xeno Bezels and I have added the McClicky kit.
> 
> At any rate I am happy for your constant and friendly assistance to the other flashaholics friends.:thumbsup:
> 
> _JKL_



Thanks for the compliments! You should experience it firsthand!  hehe...



JohnnyLunar said:


> Are you allowed into this thread if you only have the C2 Type II BK? $49.99 from Midway was too good to pass up.


 
No, you must own a C2-HA... Go buy one and then come back with pictures...


----------



## SUREFIRED

I've had a C2-BK (Type II) for a couple years, but just got my first C2-HA in the mail today! 

1st mod=M60!


----------



## geezer

First C2-HA sheduled for delivery tomorrow (own a BK and 4 other SFs). The nailbender dropin to go with it should be here as well...


----------



## think2x

JohnnyLunar said:


> Are you allowed into this thread if you only have the C2 Type II BK? $49.99 from Midway was too good to pass up.
> 
> It hasn't arrived yet, but this will be my 7th Surefire light. And my 4th Surefire in only the last month! Sweet closeout deals online combined with birthday gift cards to local sporting goods stores really fueled my recent craving for all things Surefire. Along with this C2, I recently got an A2 Aviator, a 6P Defender, and an E1e! The P60 format really has me hooked, though. I'm looking forward to the slightly different ergonomics of the C2. I think it will end up housing my Malkoff M61HCRI, running on an AW 17670. I think I might try it out with the Defender head, too. We'll see! So many P60 lights and drop-ins, so little dark time in Summer...


 You know, I'm just sitting here trying to be good when I read this. I then have to check out Midway and the next thing I know my credit card is in hand. Now I have a C3-BK on the way, $60 out the door was impossible to pass up. I've been wanting a good 2xAA light anyway I guess. Now to order an AA adapter sleeve and an M31WL. 

Thanks guys ,

Jamie


----------



## WESBC

Does this count?

Previous owner had it in a bag for most it's life.

I've been told it's the original M2, pre-shock isolated bezel, brownish HA, round belly, three flats, hex bolt in tailcap, double o-rings

























The only thing I see that's wrong is the missing grip ring and this has the newer style pocket clip.


Not sure if I'm going to keep it though. I don't want to accidentally drop it while taking out the trash or something. I'm not much of a collector anyways.


----------



## angelofwar

Very nice, tubig! I think thats an original M2 Centurion, so you really shouldn't be posting it in the "C2" thread...ahem...

(psssttt...Send me a pm if your interested in selling or trading it!...LOL)


----------



## WESBC

haha, theres a C2 and HA in those pics though. Shot a PM to you


----------



## bugsy714

That OG m2 is really cool!


----------



## sween1911

Great pics. Very cool to see the crosshairs logo. I have a black C2 that I've had for years that's just the perfect light. In several different configurations, original P60, then a 3W led module. Currently back to a P60 and a black M2 bezel in my Countycomm Bail-out-bag. It's a great light.


----------



## ganymede

Guys,

Just a quick question, what battery do you use for your C2? CR123? RCR123?

Thanks.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

ganymede said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just a quick question, what battery do you use for your C2? CR123? RCR123?
> 
> Thanks.


 
Either primaries, a 17670, or an 18650 if it's bored... I haven't used 2 RCR123s in a light in awhile now... Too afraid of blowing my hand off...


----------



## andrewmac

I don't know how to post pic's but they would be sweet if I could. My only C2-HA has an oveready triple(3 level)cool & Triad tailcap. bright


----------



## JohnnyLunar

> Just a quick question, what battery do you use for your C2? CR123? RCR123?



I'm running a Malkoff M61 HCRI (3.4-9V) in my C2 with an AW 17670. It seems to work very well.


----------



## JKL

ganymede said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just a quick question, what battery do you use for your C2? CR123? RCR123?
> 
> Thanks.


 

Primaries, AW 17670, AW 18650, or AW IMRs depending on the drop-in used ...







_JKL_


----------



## Captain Spaulding

ganymede said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just a quick question, what battery do you use for your C2? CR123? RCR123?
> 
> Thanks.



*All AW. All the time!*
C2 HA Torchlab Triple 2 X AW IMR 18350
C2 HA Nailbender High CRI 2 X AW RCR123
C2 BK Kerberos Triple High CRI 1 X AW 18650
C2 BK KT/2 w LF IMR M3T:devil: 2 x AW IMR 18350


----------



## ganymede

Thanks guys! So for stock unbored C2, the choices are:

1) 2xlithium primaries, 
2) 2xIMR 18350, 
3) 2xRCR123a,
4) 1x17670

Can I assume also the 2xIMR18350 will give the highest output, would 2x4.2v = 8.4v fresh off the charger too high for the stock P60 incan lamp? Thanks!


----------



## Captain Spaulding

ganymede said:


> Thanks guys! So for stock unbored C2, the choices are:
> 
> 1) 2xlithium primaries,
> 2) 2xIMR 18350,
> 3) 2xRCR123a,
> 4) 1x17670
> 
> Can I assume also the 2xIMR18350 will give the highest output, would 2x4.2v = 8.4v fresh off the charger too high for the stock P60 incan lamp? Thanks!


 
NO! Sorry, I didnt know you meant UNbored stock. You cant run 18mm cells so 18350s are out. Your options are:

primaries
2 X RCR123
2 x IMR 16340 * ooops thanks for the correction EG!
1 X 17670

*YES 8.4 V will  a P60. So if you are running a stock P60, your options are:
Primaries
1 X 17670*

Some people have ran LiFePO4 3V X 2 with a P60 but Ive ed at least 3 P60s tryin that.

If you get a P90 or even better P91 then you can talk about RCR123s and IMR16340s

PS For RCR's and IMRs, go with AW cells always!


----------



## ElectronGuru

Sorry, 18350's are the same diameter as 18650's

#2 should read: 2xIMR 16340

A pair of IMR's (every size) is to much voltage for a stock P60. However, a stock P90 does very well, allowing a C2 to run as bright as a C3.


----------



## Toohotruk

What kind of runtime do you get with the P90/2xRCR combo? That's one combo I've never tried...I have a P90, I just didn't want to take the chance of  with the Li-ions. 

I can't imagine getting that great of runtime that way though...but it could be fun to play with in my new C2-BK.


----------



## Roger999

Toohotruk said:


> What kind of runtime do you get with the P90/2xRCR combo? That's one combo I've never tried...I have a P90, I just didn't want to take the chance of  with the Li-ions.
> 
> I can't imagine getting that great of runtime that way though...but it could be fun to play with in my new C2-BK.


 2X IMR 16340s/RCR123 should provide around 20-25mins runtime with the P90.


----------



## JKL

Surefire C2 BK with FM34.






_JKL_


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

_



JL, 

I must say, your photography skills are a pleasure to behold. 

~ Chance :thumbsup:_


----------



## JKL

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> _JKL,
> 
> I must say, your photography skills are a pleasure to behold.
> 
> ~ Chance :thumbsup:_



Hi Chauncey Gardiner,

thanks for your kind words.

Cheers,
_
JKL _:thumbsup:


----------



## bugsy714

shao.fu.tzer said:


> Either primaries, a 17670, or an 18650 if it's bored... I haven't used 2 RCR123s in a light in awhile now... Too afraid of blowing my hand off...


 
lol, I am paranoid about that too! A light body is essentially a grenade, especially those fm heavily knurled 26650 bodies! It can also be thought of as a rocket with the bezel side being the path of least resistance it can shoot back at you! Fun hobby we have here!


----------



## Roood

Here is my C2L Centurion.


----------



## kelmo

I just accessorized mine with a GITD lanyard, M61L, and Maxpedition OD green holster!


----------



## LightJaguar

I just got two new C2-BK on top of my C2-BK with a z58 and 6p defender Bezel and a C2L with a Malkoff. I'm still in the market for a few more C2s and I'm thinking of getting an M2 with the old ribbed bezel. Also would really love a C2 Emerson with a z59 black HA clicky. 
I was also thinking since Surefire is discontinuing their incandescent lights and it appears like their newer C2L, G2L and other P60 lights, are shipping with the non P60 compatible LED bezels, are we starting to see the end of an era?
Is Surefire going the way of the Iphone were you can't even change the battery nor the flash memory cards so it sort of forces you to upgrade to their newest offerings.
I suppose its just not a good business model when you can upgrade your equipment for less then then the price of a new piece of equipment and sometimes with better results ( e.g. Malkoff).
Haven't been in the forum for awhile so maybe there is an open thread somewhere regarding this.
I however can't wait to get my new C2s


----------



## ebow86

Roood said:


> Here is my C2L Centurion.



I'm perfectly aware of the whole surefire mismatched anodozing and all but wow, that bezel and tailcap is very dark, almost black. Nice light though.


----------



## Sparky's Magic

C2: Formerly an LED Centurion. Now with replacement head and Malkoff M61W. An instant favorite.


----------



## bugsy714

This is still my favorite form factor of any light I've owned, I love my c2's!


----------



## Rat

bugsy714 said:


> This is still my favorite form factor of any light I've owned, I love my c2's!



+1 for that well C2 and M2 that is they are my favorite form of SF's.
Thanks to you I think I am hitting around 10 now :shakehead

EDIT: Good to see this thread kick back to life nice C2 Sparky's Magic :thumbsup:


----------



## Sparky's Magic

Thanks Rat,
It actually looks even better in real life - more bronze and darker and the match is outstanding, considering that the chassis came from LE. on the Gold Coast and the bezel & ring from O/R in the US. They don't have any more at LE. and the Incan. C2 is discontinued or I would have been tempted to get a back-up, back-up...:thumbsup:


----------



## Disintergrator66

C2-HA addict? I guess I am. I just purchased a C2-HA body which will give me nine of these beauties. I love this model & can't pass up a good deal on this light!


----------



## red_hackle

I want to play too! :naughty:


----------



## badtziscool

red_hackle said:


> I want to play too! :naughty:



That's just not fair. TWO SW01 and a Ganp tail cap?!!?! And a Torchlabs to go with that??


----------



## Disintergrator66

red_hackle said:


> I want to play too! :naughty:


 
DROOL!!!!!!


----------



## DM51

Very nice, red_hackle!

Guys, look in the Good Deals section in the MP - there's a deal there on C2s if it's still going...


----------



## indadark

My C2 Centurion, there are many like it but this one is mine.


----------



## bugsy714

bored to 7.62mm full lithium jacket!

*red_hackle*- your collection is SICK!!!!! That far right tailcap is too cool!


----------



## Stress_Test

Dang, these things really multiply! I started out with just the black C2, then before you know it, I bought another one for my brother, then another gray one for myself! Like the potato chips, betcha can't have just one!



The supposedly gray HA finish has a definite brownish color to it. It's almost an olive-drab color. (which is good -- I like olive drab)












Slight difference in the lettering and logo on this side. The older logo is slightly italicized, and the newer logo lettering is more a plain block style. 












Packaging is the same, except for the "High Output Incandescent Flashlight" text at the top. It's in a brighter bold font on the gray light's package.











Closer up shot of the packaging showing the "Mil-Spec Anodized" graphic, indicating both lights are hard-anodized (aka Type 3, or HA). Interesting because from what I've read here, some of the black lights are Type 2 anodized.


----------



## Cypher_Aod

There's more than one Military standard for anodizing, some for Type-1, some for Type-2 and some for Type-3 (HA)

your black C2 is definitely type-2 



> MIL-STD-171, 7.2.1 calls out Anodic film on aluminum, Decorative Anodizing, MIL-A-8625*, Type II Class 1, nondyed
> 
> MIL-STD-171, 7.2.2 calls out Anodic film on aluminum, Decorative Anodizing, MIL-A-8625,* Type II Class 2, dyed, color to be specified
> 
> MIL-STD-171, 7.3.1 calls out Chemical film, Aluma-IR, MIL-C-5541 Class 1A, for maximum protection against corrosion, painted or unpainted
> 
> MIL-STD-171, 7.3.3 calls out Chemical film, Aluma Gold, MIL-C-5541 Class 3, for protection against corrosion where low electrical resistance is required
> 
> MIL-STD-171, 7.5.1 calls out Hard anodic coating on aluminum, MIL-A-8625*, Hard Coat Anodizing, Class 1 - thickness 0.002” ± 0.0002” unless otherwise specified, nondyed
> 
> MIL-STD-171, 7.5.2 calls out Hard anodic coating on aluminum, MIL-A-8625*, Hard Coat Anodizing, Class 2 - thickness 0.002” ± 0.0002” unless otherwise specified, dyed, color to be specified.


----------



## yowzer

I just got a C2-HA, my first. Now for the fun part: Deciding on which of many interesting dropins to get for it first. I love how solid the light feels despite its fairly compact size. Think I'm also going to get a clicky tailcap for it.


----------



## S1LVA

yowzer said:


> I just got a C2-HA, my first. Now for the fun part: Deciding on which of many interesting dropins to get for it first. I love how solid the light feels despite its fairly compact size. Think I'm also going to get a clicky tailcap for it.



Welcome to the club!
I got a Triad tailcap from Oveready. Expensive, yes, but it is highly functional. It allows the light to tailstand which is big for me. But more importantly, to me at least, it is smooth i.e. no knurling. It makes the light very pocket friendly as most of my right side pockets on my shorts and pants are all torn up from other lights.

Make sure to post pics of your mods! I am waiting on another part before I take a pic of mine for this thread...

S1LVA


----------



## psychbeat

Im replacing the McClicky in my c2
with a Fettie. It has a UCL and Delrin tail shroud. 

Sure do love these lights...

I wish someone made a clone of the C2 but scaled up for 26650 with an M head!!

Especially if the proportions stayed true to the original.


----------



## bugsy714

That 26650 c2 would be a dumptruck of a light! It would be like 2" square =)

The fettie works great but is really only needed if you are pushing 5 amps, it is very fragile and can be broken if dropped. I use a mcclicky for edc and a fettie for my FM copper 26650 with copper vidsm unit =)


----------



## psychbeat

I thought the new Fetties were supposed to be more robust?

Shoot I'm pretty hard on my lights. 

I'll have to check w Jessie. 

I like the idea of a big square 26650 c2 still  tuff lookin light!!


----------



## bugsy714

The new ones can take a drop he said but at $50 a pop I'd be tethering my light to my belt =)

Personally the C2's only flaw is that it's bezel sticks out a bit too much and when you add a heavy dropin and heavy batts mine has a tendancy to fall out when I'm getting in/out of the car. They take the fall well, especially with a ss bezel ring but if you are like me then it happens a few times a week - big risk of damaging the fettie!


----------



## emu124

I can no longer deny it...:devil:

























Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Toohotruk

WOW! oo:


----------



## jamesmtl514

That's quite the collection. Very nice!


----------



## MaxStatic

I just picked up a pair from LAPG on clearance. Dropped a Dereelight LED in one, leaving the other stock. Steal of a deal for $56/ea.


----------



## PCC

Here are my two and a half C2 HA's. 






The left one is bored for 18650s, has a black Type II Z41 twisty tail cap and a HA III M2 bezel. It's also got a shorter E1E clip that I picked up from the MP. Currently, it's pretty much just a host waiting for a light engine, which is probably going to be a single-mode 1A driver pushing an XP-E R4 behind an McR27L reflector tied together with a copper heatsink. Yes, that's reflective tape on the side of the body.

The right one is pretty much stock except for a McClicky with brass in the tail cap, Zeno stainless steel bezel ring, and a ThruNite three-mode 1.5A XP-G drop-in. This light is done as far as I'm concerned.

The middle light was the unfortunate victim of a lathe accident which has a posting in the Machining section. I ended up picking it up with the intent to cut windows into it so that I can see how close to the different internal dimensions I'm getting when I make my copper drop-ins for a Surefire host.

Points go out to anyone who can 1) identify how many flashlights are in the background and 2) what they are.  Happy hunting...


----------



## beach honda

A ton of most excellent looking C2s to be sure, but Red Hackle has me drooling over the architecture of HIS C2s!


----------



## CheepSteal

> Points go out to anyone who can 1) identify how many flashlights are in the background and 2) what they are.  Happy hunting...


Do I see a Solarforce L2T?


----------



## PCC

CheepSteal said:


> Do I see a Solarforce L2T?


Yes, you do!


----------



## CheepSteal

PCC said:


> Yes, you do!


Win! 
Gosh, all this eye candy is really making me wanna get a C2 HA. I should probably do it before they discontinue them fully and they start to become rare.
So many lights, so little money...


----------



## Shenanigans

Quick question for the experts, I'm having a little trouble verifying if a C2 has to be the LED version to work with an LED dropin? The only models I'm seeing available are the incandescents, so I wanted to ask before I made a possible bonehead mistake. Thanks


----------



## ElectronGuru

There are 3 versions of the C2:


C2 incan (60 lumens)
C2 LED (80 lumens)
C2 LED (120 lumens)​

Only the last/latest 120 version does not support drop ins. All C2/incan versions are the first/best choice for drop ins. 

Its this very contradiction that lead to their cancelation. To improve output numbers, SF had to make the head 'unified', making it non upgradable in the process. This split demand between dudes who wanted it as is and dudes who wanted it as a platform. Neither alone had enough sales numbers.


----------



## Shenanigans

ElectronGuru said:


> There are 3 versions of the C2:
> 
> C2 incan (60 lumens)
> C2 LED (80 lumens)
> C2 LED (120 lumens)​
> 
> Only the last/latest 120 version does not support drop ins. All C2/incan versions are the first/best choice for drop ins.
> 
> Its this very contradiction that lead to their cancelation. To improve output numbers, SF had to make the head 'unified', making it non upgradable in the process. This split demand between dudes who wanted it as is and dudes who wanted it as a platform. Neither alone had enough sales numbers.



Thanks for clearing that up for me! I noticed they're being discontinued and for the price I'd rather not miss out on this highly regarded host, just not sure if I should order 2 to be safe...


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Shenanigans said:


> Thanks for clearing that up for me! I noticed they're being discontinued and for the price I'd rather not miss out on this highly regarded host, just not sure if I should order 2 to be safe...



Only 2? :devil:


----------



## psychbeat

Any idea of when they'll be unavailable?

I've got one (ha gray EG bored) but someday might want another when/if I have more $

I could always buy used I guess 

Maybe Solarforce will make a C2 copy?


----------



## RI Chevy

DM51 said:


> Very nice, red_hackle!
> 
> Guys, look in the Good Deals section in the MP - there's a deal there on C2s if it's still going...



It is good until 10-18-2011.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Diablo_331

psychbeat said:


> Any idea of when they'll be unavailable?
> 
> I've got one (ha gray EG bored) but someday might want another when/if I have more $
> 
> I could always buy used I guess
> 
> Maybe Solarforce will make a C2 copy?



Check out the Solarforce L2T. Its not a direct copy but their own design.


----------



## Toohotruk

Had to get another one at that price...I need to stop buying lights. :shakehead


----------



## psychbeat

Thanks! I'll check out the L2T

I'm pretty happy with my 2 L2Ps as duty lights... One does have a McClicky and UCL + Nailbender Linger module. 

C2 is my favorite tho and always gets my best drop n switch !!(van neutral quad + FETtie)

Just used it tonight on one of our fastest trails. I've been too lazy to order a thicker bezel Oring from EG for the UCL. 
The quad keeps it from rattling but probs not water tight. 

Maybe I should order a triad too since I never take my Delrin shroud off. I'm pretty sure I could get the FETtie in there ok.


----------



## LightJaguar

For me the Xenoled G5 is the best Surefire C2 clone. Heck it might actually be better in some ways (I should be burned at the stake for writing that). Unfortunately it doesn't take P60 drops ins and the threads are incompatible. Other then that the LED is better then the current C2L offering, it fits 18650s, and a few other things. I don't think that they are easily available in the US though. 
I have about 10 Surefire C2/M2 and counting. I might buy a few more on sale because I get the feeling that after the sale is over the prices are going to go up.


----------



## RI Chevy

ElectronGuru said:


> There are 3 versions of the C2:
> 
> C2 incan (60 lumens)
> C2 LED (80 lumens)
> C2 LED (120 lumens)​
> 
> Only the last/latest 120 version does not support drop ins. All C2/incan versions are the first/best choice for drop ins.



So the C2 incan versions accept the P60 type drop ins? Is there any modifications that need to be made? When I look at the Surefire drop-ins versus other P60 type drop-ins, they look a little different. Thanks for the help.


----------



## RI Chevy

shao.fu.tzer said:


> It's cool to see some of the C2s and other lights I've sold make it into this thread.  I feel as though I'm contributing to all of your addictions!
> 
> Shao



Shao: Do you have any cross cut photos of a C2 stock, and a C2 bored? I was just curious to see how thick the tube was stock versus the bored out version. Thanks


----------



## PCC

RI Chevy said:


> So the C2 incan versions accept the P60 type drop ins? Is there any modifications that need to be made? When I look at the Surefire drop-ins versus other P60 type drop-ins, they look a little different. Thanks for the help.


The only difference between the incan C2 and the 80 lumen C2 LED is the script on the side of the body and the P60 incan or LED module in the head. Otherwise they're identical and parts are interchangeable between the two, as far as I know.


----------



## PCC

RI Chevy said:


> Shao: Do you have any cross cut photos of a C2 stock, and a C2 bored? I was just curious to see how thick the tube was stock versus the bored out version. Thanks


 
I posted a photo of a bored C2 that I've cut in half showing the wall thickness at the flats. Look at the bottom of page 18 of this thread.


----------



## Toohotruk

So that cut one is bored then? I was wondering how much material was left after boring...looks plenty beefy to me.


----------



## PCC

Looks pretty thin to me on three sides. Keep in mind the area under the grip ring is the same diameter as the thinnest part of the part shown in this picture.


----------



## dirtech

I just picked up my second one with an AW soft start switch for 80 I think. Came with an eo-9 and p60 lamp. I scored. Currently running a m91n in it.


----------



## Toohotruk

I hadn't thought about the part under the grip ring...I don't think the three sides are a problem, the corners are still very thick, so I doubt it would ever bend on the square part. The grip ring would be the weak link, and a little sketchy as far as a place that could snap under pressure. I think I'll keep my C2s stock.


----------



## RI Chevy

PCC said:


> I posted a photo of a bored C2 that I've cut in half showing the wall thickness at the flats. Look at the bottom of page 18 of this thread.



I saw that photo. The sides looked very thin. I was just curious to compare to the stock OEM C2 wall thickness. Thanks for the photo of the bored C2.


----------



## azzid




----------



## jolivanra

I'm also addicted to these beauties, so I'll play






Also one question for you guys. Do you know were I can buy a replacement body grip ring for these lights?


----------



## samuraishot

Try omglumens.com


----------



## simplec6

Anyone know where I can find a deep carry pocket clip for a C2?


----------



## jolivanra

samuraishot said:


> Try omglumens.com



Thanks man! They do have them but in some sort of colors, and I'm looking for the factory black ones. I plan to stock on them as they are going to be hard to find, I think


----------



## Toohotruk

Call Surefire...they might just send you a new one for free. :shrug:


----------



## ElectronGuru

I think he means a clip with the top loop near the very end of the light. I've seen a few two direction setups, but most are tailcap clip based. The trick with the C2 is lining it up with one of the flats. The only way to do that is having the clip rotate independent of the tailcap, ala clip/shroud:









or Z58 clip:


----------



## bugsy714

Is that my baby?



jolivanra said:


> I'm also addicted to these beauties, so I'll play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also one question for you guys. Do you know were I can buy a replacement body grip ring for these lights?


----------



## jolivanra

bugsy714 said:


> Is that my baby?



Yes it is, thanks a lot man! Fisrst thing I did was install a Nailbender MC-E drop in, remove the clip, and a McClicky switch. I'm waiting on some o-rings so I can install the Novatac clip like the natural one.


----------



## jolivanra

Toohotruk said:


> Call Surefire...they might just send you a new one for free. :shrug:



They did! They just shipped them today, and sent two for free, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Toohotruk

No problem...I'm glad they took care of you.


----------



## bugsy714

Excellent! Glad to see the old girl is getting out of her dusty old box and getting some use! I'd warn you that those around the tailcap clips have some major drawbacks;
1) if you use lockout by loosening the tailcap they get wobbly
2) they move when you change batts and leave rub marks on the body

I would highly recommend the clip from an lx2 which fits in the stock clip groove and has the reversible bezel down and bezel up option

I bet SF would mail you one if you asked


----------



## jolivanra

bugsy714 said:


> Excellent! Glad to see the old girl is getting out of her dusty old box and getting some use! I'd warn you that those around the tailcap clips have some major drawbacks;
> 1) if you use lockout by loosening the tailcap they get wobbly
> 2) they move when you change batts and leave rub marks on the body
> 
> I would highly recommend the clip from an lx2 which fits in the stock clip groove and has the reversible bezel down and bezel up option
> 
> I bet SF would mail you one if you asked



I'll have that in mind, as for Surefire, I'd rather wait a few days because they are already sending me the grip rings, I don't want to abuse them.


----------



## Kestrel

bugsy714 said:


> I would highly recommend the clip from an lx2 which fits in the stock clip groove and has the reversible bezel down and bezel up option
> 
> I bet SF would mail you one if you asked


I asked SF for one last spring along with another minor part which was waranteed. They declined to send one, and wouldn't even sell it to me. :sigh:


----------



## Tana

So far Surefire was good to me... I got replacement Z44-HA down the time when I purchased C2-HA from local PX but it had a ding on the top where ring is - it had top slightly deformed - no issues with SF plastic but with Xeno ring it required excess force... They only asked for a shipping address after I told them that I purchased NIB flashlight with it...

And recently I asked if they would SELL me replacement rings for two of my G2Z's that I want to turn into shelf queens and keep as reminder of times in my life I used them... again, no questions asked, just how many I need and address... few days after I snapped a clip on my E1B backup light and again, they sent it... so far a great service for a fan that has 30+ Surefire lights (and 2 on the way)... I'm affraid to order any of these new X line of lights as I'm convinced that I would contact SF CS waaaay more often...

All three times I contacted them by email and reply came 2-3 days after initial, each other is next day reply... I think all by same guy, can't remember the name...


----------



## RI Chevy

Maybe try and ask again? You may get a different CS person.


----------



## thaugen

I am hooked! My new Surefire C2, Triad tail cap, hard press McClicky, M61LHCRI Drop in! I have a matte black smooth bezel from Oveready on the way.


----------



## Rat

thaugen said:


> I am hooked! My new Surefire C2, Triad tail cap, hard press McClicky, M61LHCRI Drop in! I have a matte black smooth bezel from Oveready on the way.



Nice C2 you have there it will look killer when you fit that black smooth bezel make sure you post a picture of it.

cheers


----------



## Rat

I just realized I have never posted any of my C2's
So here are some pics only snap shots will do some good pics when I get time.













cheers


----------



## thaugen

That is a very impressive collection! Thanks for sharing them...


----------



## beach honda

Rat, very nice!


----------



## S1LVA

thaugen said:


> I am hooked! My new Surefire C2, Triad tail cap, hard press McClicky, M61LHCRI Drop in! I have a matte black smooth bezel from Oveready on the way.



I'm glad you got that Triad!!

S1LVA


----------



## thaugen

Thanks for the tip and helpful review! You were right on with your assessment!


S1LVA said:


> I'm glad you got that Triad!!
> 
> S1LVA


----------



## JohnnyLunar

I'm hoping that you guys with the GITD o-rings in the gap between the body and tailcap on your C2s can answer a question for me. What is the size of this o-ring (inside diameter), and are you getting them from lighthound? I would like to put one on my C2 that I'm using with a Surefire Z59 clicky tailcap, to help stabilize the lanyard ring and fill the gap between body and tailcap.

Once I get this on my C2, I'll post pics! Thanks.


----------



## umc

So with the C2 discontinued where is everyone buying them from?

I was going to add two more to the collection last week until I realized I couldn't. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk so please excuse the typos.


----------



## thaugen

I purchased mine from LA Police Gear a few weeks ago, but they are out of stock now...



umc said:


> So with the C2 discontinued where is everyone buying them from?
> 
> I was going to add two more to the collection last week until I realized I couldn't.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk so please excuse the typos.


----------



## Rat

umc said:


> So with the C2 discontinued where is everyone buying them from?
> 
> I was going to add two more to the collection last week until I realized I couldn't.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk so please excuse the typos.



You can still buy them there are plenty out there.
Marketplace is full of them you can even buy new C2's that have been bored for 18650's already from great sellers like bugsy. He even has old logo's or new.

Good luck
cheers


----------



## azzid

JohnnyLunar said:


> I'm hoping that you guys with the GITD o-rings in the gap between the body and tailcap on your C2s can answer a question for me. What is the size of this o-ring (inside diameter), and are you getting them from lighthound? I would like to put one on my C2 that I'm using with a Surefire Z59 clicky tailcap, to help stabilize the lanyard ring and fill the gap between body and tailcap.
> 
> Once I get this on my C2, I'll post pics! Thanks.



Installed on my c2 is 19mm or 3/4" for the inside diameter and 23mm or 7/8"(outside diameter). The milky white colored gitd o-rings are the best imo.

 sorry, now edited.


----------



## Kestrel

Please, no discussions on where-to-buys.


----------



## kreisler

Rat said:


> You can still buy them there are plenty out there.
> Marketplace is full of them you can even buy new C2's that have been bored for 18650's already from great sellers like bugsy. He even has old logo's or new.
> 
> Good luck
> cheers


I love my C2 too. If it has to be the original, then yes they are out of production. But legend goes on since other companies produce similar looking flashlights.


----------



## RGB_LED

Rat said:


> You can still buy them there are plenty out there.
> Marketplace is full of them you can even buy new C2's that have been bored for 18650's already from great sellers like bugsy. He even has old logo's or new.
> 
> Good luck
> cheers


+1. Btw, Rat, props for the great pics. :thumbsup:

I just purchased a C2HA bored for 18650 from bugsy and I can't believe it took me so long to jump on board. I have several SF's, an E1L, E2E and a couple of 6P's but the C2 is just amazing, esp. with my M60. I'm now tempted to add to the collection since they will no longer be available. Next up: an M61W or M61 HCRI to put in my C2.


----------



## Soda

I'm going to see if i can trade my Fenix PD30 for my dad's C2. He never uses it anymore and is usually just as happy with a seven dollar costco flashlight. Wish me luck!


----------



## Rat

Soda said:


> I'm going to see if i can trade my Fenix PD30 for my dad's C2. He never uses it anymore and is usually just as happy with a seven dollar costco flashlight. Wish me luck!



Keep the fenix and trade him a seven dollar costco :naughty: What are dads for :naughty:



Hey took a better pic of the C2 with the KL3 head and SW02 tail cap would love to get the head fitted with a better LED ?






cheers


----------



## Soda

Rat said:


> Keep the fenix and trade him a seven dollar costco :naughty: What are dads for :naughty:
> 
> 
> cheers


Well, i asked him and he was just about to give it to me.... Untill he found out about the LED dropin i was going to get for it. Now he is going to keep it and buy himself a dropin......i gues he still appreciates a nice light :duh2:


----------



## DM51

Rat said:


> pic of the C2 with the ... SW01 tail cap


That's a SW02


----------



## Rat

Thanks for the heads up I have SW01 tail caps on the brain. 
I have a new SW01 tail cap lost in the mail. Its been over 6 weeks. They said they found it a few days ago but the trakking still has not moved. Fingers crossed.

typo fixed

cheers


----------



## Kwanon13

...I have not come to bury the C2-HA, but to praise it...yup its a classic! Had to buy two more while they're still available- getting really hard to find NIP.


----------



## LGT

I've been flipping through this thread from one page to the other. I use my C2 in stock form. Anybody else that doesn't mod this light?


----------



## Toohotruk

I have one that is left with the stock P60...and it will likely stay that way.


----------



## Rat

LGT said:


> I've been flipping through this thread from one page to the other. I use my C2 in stock form. Anybody else that doesn't mod this light?



I have some in stock form but I do not use them they are part of my collection mainly old school ones three flats and crosshairs. I prefer the adjustable high output white light of the new drop inns as my users.
This thread needs mores pictures :thumbsup:

cheers


----------



## CLBME

Good morning- I'm considering a C2 purchase and have a question: 

It seems from the pictures that some C2's have a removable bezel ring while others don't? Is there a way to know which model has a removable/replaceable bezel ring if indeed this is the case?

Thanks!

ETA- the black version seems to be the one that doesn't have the removable bezel ring and less printing on the body?


----------



## ElectronGuru

The only c2s with fixed lenses would be the vintage style with lexan setups. These come with valuable '3 flats' bodies and are hard to find. The most recent c2L with 120 lumen (kx4 heads) are less bezel ring (and drop in) compatible, but can still be removed.

I'm not aware of a special black version with bezel issues.


----------



## CLBME

Thank you very much ElectronGuru!


----------



## weklund

*This is my ElectronGuru Combo: Picked up the body at one of his famous clearance sales. Bored C2 with Chili Red Cerakote, Cryos Bezel w/ matt SS Xeno Cren Ring, Oveready Z57 w/ McClicky Hardpress, Vin P60 3 mode Warm XML w/ memory running on 1 x 18650 RediLast 3100 mAh 3.7v and Oveready Delrin Switch Shroud. This is one of my favorite setups. Vin set the "Low" to "Firefly" (1) one lumen output, which is awesome. The versitility of the C2 never ceases to amaze. This paticular Warm P60 drop-in is perfect when combined with the SolarForce T4 Lantern Head. 

Nice warm incan tint much like a Coleman gas lantern.



























*​


----------



## CLBME

My C2's! Thanks to Bugsy I got my first one- bored for 18650's. Then I found another, older one but in great shape. I found an old bezel and added the TID to it.


----------



## cland72

CLBME said:


> My C2's! Thanks to Bugsy I got my first one- bored for 18650's. Then I found another, older one but in great shape. I found an old bezel and added the TID to it.



Sorry to go off topic, but how did you get the M3 bezel to work with (what I'm assuming) is an E series body?


----------



## CLBME

Good morning Cland72- It actually is a M3. It's just hidden under the C2's- exposing the knurled portion of the body making it look like an E series. 



cland72 said:


> Sorry to go off topic, but how did you get the M3 bezel to work with (what I'm assuming) is an E series body?


----------



## cland72

CLBME said:


> Good morning Cland72- It actually is a M3. It's just hidden under the C2's- exposing the knurled portion of the body making it look like an E series.



Ah, now that I look closer at the picture, I can see the tiny bit of M3 tailcap sticking out at the top. Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## CLBME

No problem!


----------



## LE6920

A few C2/C3s


----------



## RI Chevy

Nice!


----------



## ganymede

Guys, is the Team Soldier edition considered as rare?


----------



## Rat

LE6920 said:


> A few C2/C3s



Very nice Collection :thumbsup:

What is the Black C2 next to the L5 ? Looks like it has "power of light 2000" on it ?

I like the 3 flats boys down in front is the crosshair in the front a C2 or M2 ?

If you are ever looking at selling in the future please look me up. I would be down for the three flats lights, Strider & camo :naughty: lol had to ask 

cheers


----------



## Rat

ganymede said:


> Guys, is the Team Soldier edition considered as rare?



I do not know but  

Sorry wrong thread I got carried away.


I know I remember seeing one for sale last year if it was the same one? It had the army logo on it is that the one ? It did not go for much but that means nothing. I have not seen one since so they must be rare.

cheers


----------



## angelofwar

The team soldier one's *aren't* Uber-Rare...any body stationed at an Army base had access to them...they're just rare outside the military. There's a specialforces multi colored C2 the member Da-Fab had, that wasgrey and OD, IIRC? Now that one was worth some duckets...but, yeah, I wish SF would come out with some camo lights...my guess though, is that the process is extremely time consuming (hence expensive), but I think the original Camo one's were done as a "good will gesture" special edition for the USMC.

EDIT: changed to aren't


----------



## bugsy714

hmmm, I have a team soldier e1b body....


----------



## ganymede

Easy there Rat! I see you snapping up all the Surefires on MP like kid in a candy store! Lol! :naughty:


Rat said:


> I do not know but
> 
> Sorry wrong thread I got carried away.
> 
> 
> I know I remember seeing one for sale last year if it was the same one? It had the army logo on it is that the one ? It did not go for much but that means nothing. I have not seen one since so they must be rare.
> 
> cheers


----------



## LE6920

Rat said:


> Very nice Collection :thumbsup:
> 
> What is the Black C2 next to the L5 ? Looks like it has "power of light 2000" on it ?
> 
> I like the 3 flats boys down in front is the crosshair in the front a C2 or M2 ?
> 
> If you are ever looking at selling in the future please look me up. I would be down for the three flats lights, Strider & camo :naughty: lol had to ask
> 
> cheers



It has Power of Light 2006 on it. I am not sure if this was a special Shot Show edition? 

The Strider is a M2. Goes with the knife set. 

The three flat in the front is an early M2 (I got lucky as it's mint), they initially looked just like a C2. (I am sure you know that) The M2 above it is a crosshair as well.


----------



## ganymede

Niceeeee!



LE6920 said:


> A few C2/C3s


----------



## Rat

bugsy714 said:


> hmmm, I have a team soldier e1b body....



Are you trying to tempt me again if so I'm in




ganymede said:


> Easy there Rat! I see you snapping up all the Surefires on MP like kid in a candy store! Lol! :naughty:



No more I am officially flat broke. My last surefire purchase wiped me out. I can only do so many double shifts 




LE6920 said:


> It has Power of Light 2006 on it. I am not sure if this was a special Shot Show edition?
> 
> The Strider is a M2. Goes with the knife set.
> 
> The three flat in the front is an early M2 (I got lucky as it's mint), they initially looked just like a C2. (I am sure you know that) The M2 above it is a crosshair as well.



I love the early M2’s with the other side blank. I have an early C2 with C2 Centurion on one side and the crosshair logo on the other three flats, same clip as the early M2. I was surprised the serial No #A03646 was so high as I have not seen many of these C2's.
With the three flats M2 in the middle I also have two of these with the same Millennium Series M2 centurion side but mine have the common surefire logo on the other side. You are saying yours has the crosshair logo what is the serial number of yours? I am wondering how low the number needs to be to still have the crosshair logo ? The lowest number of the two I have is #A06259.

I have had the opportunity to purchase a strider kit combo but double sided knifes are not legal in Australia the Strider knife looks like it does have a sharp edge on the top as well can you confirm this ?
Looks Like I need to take a group shot of my C2’s “Soon”

Cheers


----------



## bugsy714

The strider can stay with me haha


----------



## Rat

bugsy714 said:


> The strider can stay with me haha



I was talking about the team soldier e1b body But you have a C2 strider :naughty:


----------



## JNewell

LE6920 said:


> It has Power of Light 2006 on it. I am not sure if this was a special Shot Show edition?
> 
> The Strider is a M2. Goes with the knife set.
> 
> *The three flat in the front is an early M2 (I got lucky as it's mint), they initially looked just like a C2. (I am sure you know that) The M2 above it is a crosshair as well.*


*
*
I have one that's the same, complete with the original packaging. I had thought it was C2 also, until Al suggested I check the packaging - he was right, it is actually an early M2, though it says "Centurion." Mine is #A00279.


----------



## LE6920

Rat said:


> Are you trying to tempt me again if so I'm in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more I am officially flat broke. My last surefire purchase wiped me out. I can only do so many double shifts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the early M2’s with the other side blank. I have an early C2 with C2 Centurion on one side and the crosshair logo on the other three flats, same clip as the early M2. I was surprised the serial No #A03646 was so high as I have not seen many of these C2's.
> With the three flats M2 in the middle I also have two of these with the same Millennium Series M2 centurion side but mine have the common surefire logo on the other side. You are saying yours has the crosshair logo what is the serial number of yours? I am wondering how low the number needs to be to still have the crosshair logo ? The lowest number of the two I have is #A06259.
> 
> I have had the opportunity to purchase a strider kit combo but double sided knifes are not legal in Australia the Strider knife looks like it does have a sharp edge on the top as well can you confirm this ?
> Looks Like I need to take a group shot of my C2’s “Soon”
> 
> Cheers



Yes the middle M2 is a crosshair, it is either #A00661 or A00651, hard to tell. 

The knife has an edge on top, not as sharp as bottom edge, but easily could be. I am guessing it would be ruled a no-go in AUS, but maybe a knife shop could confirm if that style is legal there? 

I like the fact you are trying to determine serial # cut-offs on the different logos, it is always fascinating trying to figure out that and what year the changes took place.


----------



## angelofwar

Didn't I sell you your first C2 rat??? Or was it was my three flats model??? ...I miss that btw... :0(


----------



## Ian2381

My prized C2 from Bugsy. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## bugsy714

Rat said:


> I was talking about the team soldier e1b body But you have a C2 strider :naughty:



No, the strider knife from the set can stay at my house, we can call it the northern wing of the Ratfire collection


----------



## Rat

bugsy714 said:


> No, the strider knife from the set can stay at my house, we can call it the northern wing of the Ratfire collection



Now I know what you mean I'm half asleep most of the time it went straight over my head. Like now its 1:34am I am half asleeep again but I am safe at this time the wife is asleep :naughty:
*Ratfire* I like that name should change my CPF ID 





Ian2381 said:


> My prized C2 from Bugsy. Thanks :thumbsup:


Nice clean C2 you got there Ian watch out or it could be the first of many .




angelofwar said:


> Didn't I sell you your first C2 rat??? Or was it was my three flats model??? ...I miss that btw... :0(



It was a three flats model I am sure but I cannot remember which one I think it was the C2 up front or was it the C3 ?
This is my three flats surefire collection. The left row is all M2’s 3x early crosshair 2x non crosshair at the back. On the right first we have a C2 non crosshair than behind that a C2 crosshair it has the same C2 Centurion logo as the one in front of it. Than 2x non crosshair C3's the first one has a low serial number 794 but still no crosshair logo. Has anybody seen a C3 with a crosshair logo ?


Sorry about the poor photo it’s just a snap shot of my old school shelve






cheers


----------



## Rat

LE6920 said:


> Yes the middle M2 is a crosshair, it is either #A00661 or A00651, hard to tell.
> 
> The knife has an edge on top, not as sharp as bottom edge, but easily could be. I am guessing it would be ruled a no-go in AUS, but maybe a knife shop could confirm if that style is legal there?
> 
> I like the fact you are trying to determine serial # cut-offs on the different logos, it is always fascinating trying to figure out that and what year the changes took place.



The middle M2 of yours is a much lower number than mine so now we know they changed somewhere between A00661 and A06259 lol. It’s a very hard task but one day we could find some closer numbers.

Thanks for the info on the knife it’s not good for me with a double blade looks like the hunt for a single strider C2 continues.

cheers


----------



## Kestrel

Rat said:


>


That is the nicest collection of 3-flats C's that I can recall seeing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rat

Kestrel said:


> That is the nicest collection of 3-flats C's that I can recall seeing. :thumbsup:




Thanks Kestrel. 
I just scored a "mint" three flats C3 in black same C3 Centurion logo as the first one in my picture. 
It has got me thinking has anbody ever seen a three flats black C2 ?

cheers


----------



## Kestrel

Rat said:


> It has got me thinking has anbody ever seen a three flats black C2 ?


You mean, besides mine? 











 



It is a 'user', but I think I do it justice with my Moddoo XP-G DD triple.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I'm of the opinion: Anybody with such a stunning collection needs to share a few more pictures. .......... Rat.


----------



## angelofwar

Kestrel said:


> You mean, besides mine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a 'user', but I think I do it justice with my Moddoo XP-G DD triple.



Sexy Kestrel! looks like Batman got some years on that one!


----------



## Rat

Kestrel said:


> You mean, besides mine?
> 
> It is a 'user', but I think I do it justice with my Moddoo XP-G DD triple.



Thanks for the heads up about the black three flats C2.
Yours is very nice and a crosshair logo as well I hope it was a user already when you got it ? Good to know they are out there. Looks like I have a new C2 on my wish list.

cheers



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I'm of the opinion: Anybody with such a stunning collection needs to share a few more pictures. ..........
> 
> 
> 
> Rat.



Ok I will post some more pics when I get time. I will do a picture of my full C2 collection. And I have been meaning to do a picture of my full Surefire collection to post in the Surefire collection post.
But I always seem to be waiting on another light to come in the mail to join the picture.

cheers


----------



## Helmut.G

Rat said:


> And I have been meaning to do a picture of my full Surefire collection to post in the Surefire collection post.
> But I always seem to be waiting on another light to come in the mail to join the picture.


Lately, I got to know that feeling - and I don't even have any C2 or C3 yet.


----------



## angelofwar

Ok I will post some more pics when I get time. I will do a picture of my full C2 collection. And I have been meaning to do a picture of my full Surefire collection to post in the Surefire collection post.
But I always seem to be waiting on another light to come in the mail to join the picture.

cheers[/QUOTE]

I hear ya rat...I take a picture of mine, don't get around to posting it for a few days, and realize I have acquired one or two since. One time, I had so much stuff incoming, I forgot what I had ordered/bought on the M.P.!


----------



## jalcon

Just got a C2, I think I'll rice it out LOL. I wish someone made a gitd grip ring for it. Would be nice looking. Or any color other than what it is for that matter!


----------



## psychbeat

jalcon said:


> Just got a C2, I think I'll rice it out LOL. I wish someone made a gitd grip ring for it. Would be nice looking. Or any color other than what it is for that matter!



I think member SAABLUSTER had brass grip rings maybe?

Mines hella riced w Cryos bezel and old school Delrin tail shroud + FETtie & GITD boot. 
VAN neutral quad + still has the clip. 
I had to slightly alter the clip for the Cryos to screw flush. 

Good stuff!


----------



## yifu

Here's mine, bored, UCL, McClickied, with a Delrin shroud(not fitted yet), a 2 way LX2 clip, and an overdriven XR-E behind Ahorton's aspheric lens, although it does see use with other drop ins as well.


----------



## Rat

yifu said:


> Here's mine, bored, UCL, McClickied, with a Delrin shroud(not fitted yet), a 2 way LX2 clip, and an overdriven XR-E behind Ahorton's aspheric lens, although it does see use with other drop ins as well.



Looks great M8 
Love to see the head apart to see how it all works. It looks like you have the Ahorton's aspheric lens sitting behind the bezel is that right ?
What’s the chance of some beam shots :naughty:

cheers


----------



## yifu

Rat said:


> Looks great M8
> Love to see the head apart to see how it all works. It looks like you have the Ahorton's aspheric lens sitting behind the bezel is that right ?
> What’s the chance of some beam shots :naughty:
> 
> cheers


Sure thing mate, here's all the components of the kit, the retaining ring is not essential for use in a Surefire. A Nailbender or a Vinhnyguyen pill screws right in so you can use anything from a XML (huge and bright hotspot) to a XR-E. The focus is adjustable as well. You will have to remove the lens using a bezel tool. Oh, and sorry about beamshots, im away from home and the only two "cameras" i brought along belong in an iPod touch and an iPhone, not exactly known for their low light quality. So i borrowed a pic from fellow Aussie Stoli's thread here http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?306347-quot-A-Floody-Floody-Night-quot on a lot of P60 drop ins. Of course, the brightness depends on whether it's dedomed, the drive current and the focus, and mine should be a good 20-30% brighter, as it's driven past 2A. With an XPC pill it should hit around 30Kish lux.


----------



## F250XLT

I have a stock C2, I really like the design. I am trying to justify purchasing a bored C2 w/McClickie from Oveready, ya think it's worth having both?


----------



## Captain Spaulding

F250XLT said:


> I have a stock C2, I really like the design. I am trying to justify purchasing a bored C2 w/McClickie from Oveready, ya think it's worth having both?



Its absolutely worth having both!! Having a bored C2 opens up so many other options for you. Running an 18650 or a pair of IMR 18350's is WAY worth it.

I bet you would be hard pressed to find someone that says having two isnt worth it... Especially in this thread lol.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

F250XLT said:


> I have a stock C2, I really like the design. I am trying to justify purchasing a bored C2 w/McClickie from Oveready, ya think it's worth having both?





Captain Spaulding said:


> Its absolutely worth having both!! Having a bored C2 opens up so many other options for you. Running an 18650 or a pair of IMR 18350's is WAY worth it.
> 
> I bet you would be hard pressed to find someone that says having two isnt worth it... Especially in this thread lol.



_A bored C2 x 2 18350's x Triple XP-G = :twothumbs ! The mass of the C2 makes it a great heat-sink. Get your wallet out Tim. _




_ 

Wish I'd never sold mine._  

_~ Chance_


----------



## F250XLT

Captain Spaulding said:


> Its absolutely worth having both!! Having a bored C2 opens up so many other options for you. Running an 18650 or a pair of IMR 18350's is WAY worth it.
> 
> I bet you would be hard pressed to find someone that says having two isnt worth it... Especially in this thread lol.



Yeah, I didn't think anyone would try talking me out of it...:devil:



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> _ Get your wallet out Tim. _
> 
> 
> _~ Chance_




Seem like I am doing that quite a bit these days


----------



## CLBME

F250XLT- I have both and find more utility in the bored C2 for the reason Capt' pointed out. However, I like my stock one too............has character. If I sell one it'll be the stock model...............


----------



## Romanko

I decided to buy bored C2. Do I need Cell Adapter to use cr123?


----------



## CLBME

HI Romanko- You do not. You can buy one if you wish. The batteries will rattle but piece of paper wrapped around the batteries will fix it. Well, that's what I do with mine...........



Romanko said:


> I decided to buy bored C2. Do I need Cell Adapter to use cr123?


----------



## weklund

*C2 body showed up this morning. Super sharp bored C2 body. Excellent host body for my Redilast 3100, Triple R4, OverReady Cryos bezel , Five Mega bezel, SF Z49 and SW02 lego. 

I am very pleased .... *





*"ON SALE" ... *http://www.oveready.com/a-parts/bodies/c2-bored-ha-surefirea-body/prod_90.html


----------



## badtziscool

weklund said:


> *
> *



Is that a black sw02?!?!


----------



## weklund

badtziscool said:


> Is that a black sw02?!?!




Yes ... Cerakoted.


----------



## badtziscool

weklund said:


> Yes ... Cerakoted.



Wow!! That's awesome! How did you take it apart to get it cerakoted?? I thought those things were impossible to take apart.


----------



## Rat

Kestrel said:


> You mean, besides mine?





I got one C2 three flats black so close to mint there is one little mark under the clip. Not a crosshair but still a very nice three flats black.

The black C3 three flats in the back ground is mint just out of the box :rock:







cheers


----------



## tjswarbrick

I don't have a pic of mine yet, but it's the olive-ish HA. I put in a soft-press McClicky and M61-219 with OR flat matte silver bezel. Complete and utter awesomeness.


----------



## weklund

badtziscool said:


> Wow!! That's awesome! How did you take it apart to get it cerakoted?? I thought those things were impossible to take apart.




This switch was masked off prior to being coated. Outer rubber boot ring was removed prior to coating and reinstalled after coating. Switch boot and switch were not removed. Getting the outer rubber boot ring off and on again is a pain.


----------



## Romanko

Folks! Do you use C2 like EDC? Or do you use it only sometimes?


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Personally I only edc single 16340, 10180, CR2, or an occasional AAA cell lights. I love my C2's and they get lots of other use but I find them too big and with a bezel up clip, too uncomfortable for edc.


----------



## badtziscool

weklund said:


> This switch was masked off prior to being coated. Outer rubber boot ring was removed prior to coating and reinstalled after coating. Switch boot and switch were not removed. Getting the outer rubber boot ring off and on again is a pain.



I see. I thought somehow you were able to disassemble the entire tailcap. But still... Getting that outer boot probably was a PITA bc I wasn't able to do it.


----------



## Jaiofspam

just got a c2-ha host in today!!! any tips for removing the pinned switch to install a mcclicky?


----------



## nakahoshi

Jaiofspam said:


> just got a c2-ha host in today!!! any tips for removing the pinned switch to install a mcclicky?



Try this - http://www.oveready.com/images/uploads/mcclicky.html

Good Luck!




-Bobby


----------



## Jaiofspam

nakahoshi said:


> Try this - http://www.oveready.com/images/uploads/mcclicky.html
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Bobby



thanks!, i'll give it a try tonight 

edit: hah, managed to get the factory switch removed. sadly my switch boot did not survive and my punch went straight through after the 2nd tap. a few taps later and the assembly dropped right out. next, i had to heat the tail cap to remove the plastic retaining ring and switch boot. now i just have to wait for my mcclicky to arrive...

edit: build is finished, c2-ha host + malkoff m61w + oveready mcclicky & black steel bezel + lx2 clip and fm35 . now i just have to mod my v70 by pulling the spring out.


----------



## greatscoot

My EDC's are mostly 1x123 or a 3P. I have a C2 with an LX2 clip (bored and koted graphite black) that I carry sometimes. I agree with the captain that for me most of the time it is too big to EDC. (post #660)


----------



## Toohotruk

I usually wear "carpenter" jeans that have a small but fairly deep pocket on the left leg, that just happens to be the perfect size for a C2, or similar size light. I usually carry a small single 123 light for my main EDC, and keep a C2, Fury, 6P, Malkoff MD2, etc, for when I need to light things up more. Works pretty well for me.


----------



## beach honda

Here is my bored C2 w\ M2 bezel, Triad tailcap, Xeno crenelated bezel, and TBA light engine. I'm definitely going the malkoff route, but having a tough time deciding between M61, M60N, M61W, or M61 219.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Beach, I really like your C2 setup :thumbsup:


----------



## beach honda

Hiro, 

Thanks brother, I would say that members Rat and Red Hackle have inspired nearly all my C2 builds, especially Red Hackle...his bomb\grenade styling inspired my current and only remaining C2 setup.
i would LOVE LOVE to pair an sw01 or RPM tail with my c2\m2, but the triad is pretty darn sweet at its price point!

Your c2 has nice clean lines! Which clip and tailcap are you using?


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Hiro Protagonist said:


> Beach, I really like your C2 setup :thumbsup:



What clip are you using? Where to get one?


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Thanks Beach! The clip is an "old style" NovaTac clip. The tailcap is a SW01 "skinny."


----------



## Norm

I recently bought a second hand C2-HA had it bored for 18650 installed a McClickie and a single level Malkoff M61 219, it's now my go to light for around the house. Everything about this light is top notch.

Norm


----------



## archimedes

Hiro Protagonist said:


> Thanks Beach! The clip is an "old style" NovaTac clip. The tailcap is a SW01 "skinny."



Hi Hiro, I've seen this build of yours posted a couple of places around here ... very nice :twothumbs

What are you using for the "skinny" switch, though ???

None of the switch internals seem to work very well for this "shell". Neither the standard SF momentary, nor a McClicky, really fit properly as a replacement for the original tape-switch. They all activate too early, flicker, and/or won't lock-out properly. Have you modified things in some way?

Thanks!


----------



## red_hackle

beach honda said:


> I would say that members Rat and Red Hackle have inspired nearly all my C2 builds, especially Red Hackle...his bomb\grenade styling inspired my current and only remaining C2 setup.



Thanks for the kind words! :thumbsup: I took some new pictures of my current C2 setups for you... Your picture and the arrival of an Oveready M2-50 head I snapped up in the Buy/Sell/Trade section the other week inspired me to change things up a bit.


----------



## beach honda

Thats awesome! Thanks for sharing! I love that SW01-M2 body-C-adapted M3 bezel'd setup!


----------



## angelofwar

That's an awesome pic...perfect combo with that strider knife!


----------



## Rat

beach honda said:


> Hiro,
> 
> Thanks brother, I would say that members Rat and Red Hackle have inspired nearly all my C2 builds, especially Red Hackle...his bomb\grenade styling inspired my current and only remaining C2 setup.



Hi guys 
I think we are all inspired by other members or should I say corrupted. Red Hackle & Eric242 would be a big inspiration of mine when it comes too C2’s & M2’s.




Red they are cool looking M2’s. I have the big bezel and big tail cap look going on a few of my lights. I will take some pics later.

cheers


----------



## Xacto

I hope I am not stepping too much out of the line by posting my C2-BK I got yesterday. It is actually my second one, the first one I received on saturday, played a little bit with it (even though it still has a P60 installed) and decided that I wanted to add a C2 to my EDC rotation (one reason being the clip). So I ordered a second one on tuesday and received it on wednesday, this time with a Wolf Eyes XM-L U2 single mode dropin. Very nice dropin even though it leaves a small gap between body and head.







Funny thing is - when I first held a C2 in my hand some two years ago, I wasn't that much interested in it and I only got the first C2 to add yet another form factor in my Surefire collection.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Rat

Xacto said:


> I hope I am not stepping too much out of the line by posting my C2-BK I got yesterday. It is actually my second one, the first one I received on saturday, played a little bit with it (even though it still has a P60 installed) and decided that I wanted to add a C2 to my EDC rotation (one reason being the clip). So I ordered a second one on tuesday and received it on wednesday, this time with a Wolf Eyes XM-L U2 single mode dropin. Very nice dropin even though it leaves a small gap between body and head.
> 
> Funny thing is - when I first held a C2 in my hand some two years ago, I wasn't that much interested in it and I only got the first C2 to add yet another form factor in my Surefire collection.
> 
> Cheers
> Thorsten



Hi Thorsten
This is the C2 thread so you are not stepping out of line. You got me thinking I think I need two more black C2's they will be getting harder to get soon.
With your gap between the body & head the XM-L U2 dropin has it got a spring on the bottom ? If so you can just cut it down a little you will find this needs to be done with most drop inns.

cheers


----------



## beach honda

This is one of my favorite threads! I can't wait to post a picture of my M2/C2 once it's SW01'd!

That black C2 looks great Thorsten!

I forgot to mention Eric242 as another inspiration of mine. He has such clean lines on his C2 collection, what with the clipped shrouds and red o ring garnishes! Awesome guys!


----------



## Toohotruk

I love the looks of C2-BKs!


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Got my Overready bored C2 and their triple XPG drop-in but I'm finding I don't like the reverse clip.












The light has 1,400 lumens of insane flood oo: but I'm probably going to sell it cheap. I prefer a thrower instead.


----------



## Rat

ledmitter_nli said:


> Got my Overready bored C2 and their triple XPG drop-in but I'm finding I don't like the reverse clip.
> The light has 1,400 lumens of insane flood oo: but I'm probably going to sell it cheap. I prefer a thrower instead.




Welcome to the world of the SF C2 it's hard to stop now you have started.
Get your hands on one of those Lx2 clips like in reds post above. 
1400lms crazy I need one of those I have three of there 1100lm and they are great I can only imagine 1400lm. What thrower drop inn have you got in mind ?


cheers


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Rat said:


> Welcome to the world of the SF C2 it's hard to stop now you have started.
> Get your hands on one of those Lx2 clips like in reds post above.
> 1400lms crazy I need one of those I have three of there 1100lm and they are great I can only imagine 1400lm. What thrower drop inn have you got in mind ?
> 
> 
> cheers



No drop-in  Just a new platform altogether. That's why i'll be selling it off. Probably get another Klarus or an olight.


----------



## Rat

ledmitter_nli said:


> No drop-in  Just a new platform altogether. That's why i'll be selling it off. Probably get another Klarus or an olight.



Well that was a short trip into the world of the C2 not many people escape good job.
Make sure you have a look at the Armytek predator with its deep reflector there is no better production type reflector thrower  in that size of light IMO.


Ok guys here are those pics of my latest looking C2's & M2's I just love the look of the M2 Cryos bezels with the big tail caps.
















Cheers


----------



## FPSRelic

Rat said:


> Well that was a short trip into the world of the C2 not many people escape good job.
> Make sure you have a look at the Armytek predator with its deep reflector there is no better production type reflector thrower in that size of light IMO.
> 
> 
> Ok guys here are those pics of my latest looking C2's & M2's I just love the look of the M2 Cryos bezels with the big tail caps.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




That's the most amount od SW01's I've ever seen in a single picture! Are all of those switches stock? Or are they modded with McClicky's?


----------



## Rat

FPSRelic said:


> That's the most amount od SW01's I've ever seen in a single picture! Are all of those switches stock? Or are they modded with McClicky's?



All down under as well :thumbsup:


They are all stock. I do not really want to modify them but the one on the left has minor ano miss on some of the sharp edges (very minor) so he will be the one I would use if I ever wish to use one. If that was the case I would fit a McClicky in it. 
I like the look of the SW01's but I am not sure I want to start using a light with such a big tail cap I think it would be a pain in the ***. The rest are all mint never used two were still sealed when I got them so they are all going to be shelf queens as long as I have them.

cheers


----------



## tobrien

is the LX2 clip mod easy to do without damaging the C2? i have an LX2 clip and i'll be ordering my *FIRST* D!!!) C2 soon bored from Oveready and i'm curious if I can do the clip swap easily without damaging the anno


----------



## red_hackle

tobrien said:


> is the LX2 clip mod easy to do without damaging the C2? i have an LX2 clip and i'll be ordering my *FIRST* D!!!) C2 soon bored from Oveready and i'm curious if I can do the clip swap easily without damaging the anno



Yup... remove the o-rings on the bezel end of the body and gently push the C2 clip up making sure you don't lose the small plastic part that sits behind it holding it in place. The LX2 replacement clip will slot right in and this mod is easily reversible.


----------



## tobrien

red_hackle said:


> Yup... remove the o-rings on the bezel end of the body and gently push the C2 clip up making sure you don't lose the small plastic part that sits behind it holding it in place. The LX2 replacement clip will slot right in and this mod is easily reversible.



Thanks! So if I happen to lose the plastic piece, can I order a replacement?


----------



## angelofwar

tobrien said:


> Thanks! So if I happen to lose the plastic piece, can I order a replacement?



If not, I have plenty. Shoot me Pm if interested


----------



## greatscoot

The clip profile for the standard clip and the LX2 clip are slightly different. If I can get some good pics on this I will post them. According to SF's website and they state that you don't need the plastic piece for the LX2 clip.
Standard clip on the right, LX2 on the left. When using LX2 clip, the little plastic piece does not seat all the way down and sticks out a little, It does not interfere with the head, but does cover up the O ring in that spot.


----------



## tobrien

angelofwar said:


> If not, I have plenty. Shoot me Pm if interested



thanks a lot bud! i'll let you know but I'll do my best to keep from bugging you about a lost piece, so i'll try and make sure i don't lose anything lol



greatscoot said:


> The clip profile for the standard clip and the LX2 clip are slightly different. If I can get some good pics on this I will post them. According to SF's website and they state that you don't need the plastic piece for the LX2 clip.



really? nice, let us know!


----------



## tobrien

Well I'm now a C2 addict, despite only having put my first together just this morning when the bored C2 body came from Oveready!






only problem is the colors on the switch, bezel, and body are all different, but it's not a big deal. I like the feel of this light.

and I even did the LX2 pocket clip swap like y'all seem to like!!!

edit: the P60 module I bought for it is a Nailbender XP-G2 OP @ 1.75 amps.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

HA mismatch is a Surefire thing... you will learn to love it in time!


----------



## archimedes

fresh eddie fresh said:


> HA mismatch is a Surefire thing... you will learn to love it in time!



If every part of every light is a slightly different shade, it makes it easier to "lego" ...


----------



## ledmitter_nli

tobrien said:


> Well I'm now a C2 addict, despite only having put my first together just this morning when the bored C2 body came from Oveready!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only problem is the colors on the switch, bezel, and body are all different, but it's not a big deal. I like the feel of this light.
> 
> and I even did the LX2 pocket clip swap like y'all seem to like!!!
> 
> edit: the P60 module I bought for it is a Nailbender XP-G2 OP @ 1.75 amps.



I picked up a custom anodized HAIII black from oveready everything is uniformly colored and flawless. Was thinking about picking up a bored grey version with original surefire factory anodizing.

Surely the factory mismatch can't be that bad as pictured. That would kinda suck.

I also see you scratched yours up already on the edge of that bezel


----------



## FPSRelic

ledmitter_nli said:


> I picked up a custom anodized HAIII black from oveready everything is uniformly colored and flawless. Was thinking about picking up a bored grey version with original surefire factory anodizing.
> 
> Surely the factory mismatch can't be that bad as pictured. That would kinda suck.
> 
> I also see you scratched yours up already on the edge of that bezel



Actually from the picture it doesn't look that bad at all to me. I have factory lights that are a lot worse. It's always the luck of the draw when it comes to colours matching with Surefire's adonizing. I've heard that some people like to think of it like a 2 tone metallic paint job on a sports car or something  

Besides, as stocks of C2's dwindle, soon we will not be able to afford to be choosy over the matching of adonising.


----------



## tobrien

ledmitter_nli said:


> I picked up a custom anodized HAIII black from oveready everything is uniformly colored and flawless. Was thinking about picking up a bored grey version with original surefire factory anodizing.
> 
> Surely the factory mismatch can't be that bad as pictured. That would kinda suck.
> 
> I also see you scratched yours up already on the edge of that bezel



i should've clarified better in my post:

the _body_ was the only thing that came from Oveready 

the tail and bezel I bought from two different guys on here


----------



## jamesmtl514

this thread reminded me that I own a C2. I forgot about it because I've had it with a KT1 on near permanently. I've just removed it and thrown on a M2 head, put and m60 in with 2x IMR16340 and a Z59 cap. 
i'll carry this guy today


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Anyone selling a LX2 pocket clip?

Name your price. PM me.

Must be in good condition.


----------



## Rat

tobrien said:


> Well only problem is the colors on the switch, bezel, and body are all different, but it's not a big deal.



Soon you will have enough C2's to swap around bezels and tail caps so they all match like most of us C2 addicts do.



* The Imposter *







cheers :devil:


----------



## samuraishot

Rat, that's the coolest C2 photo ever!


----------



## ElectronGuru

+1 




tobrien said:


> only problem is the colors on the switch, bezel, and body are all different



Complete C2's built in 2011 (the only source of C2's in 2012+) are the best matched I've ever seen. Very uniform.


----------



## badtziscool

samuraishot said:


> Rat, that's the coolest C2 photo ever!



+111111

So what actually did the crushing of the Solarforce?


----------



## tobrien

ElectronGuru said:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complete C2's built in 2011 (the only source of C2's in 2012+) are the best matched I've ever seen. Very uniform.



nice, thanks! I hope you saw my clarification that it wasn't yall at oveready's fault for the mismatch, I got all three parts (body, tail, bezel) from different spots lol

i naively figured they'd all be the same color since theyre the natural HA


----------



## ledmitter_nli

ElectronGuru said:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complete C2's built in 2011 (the only source of C2's in 2012+) are the best matched I've ever seen. Very uniform.



Got my oveready factory grey.

yep. Perfectly matched.

So ... is anyone going to sell me their LX2 clip?


----------



## Rat

badtziscool said:


> +111111
> 
> So what actually did the crushing of the Solarforce?



A 2 ton press at my mates work shop. 
The NIB Solarforce was given to me with a SF purchase. [FONT=&quot]I had no need for it so I turned it into a piece of art.[/FONT]


So do you guys think I should have some fun and post it in the show us your Solarforce thread :naughty: all in good fun of cause :devil:


----------



## samuraishot

Yes, DO IT!!!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams

Only if the C2 could survive more pressure...


----------



## ElectronGuru

tobrien said:


> I hope you saw my clarification...



Yes yes, no worries. Just sharing an inside observation that I hoped would help the discussion. Should have quoted the reply to your quote so that was more clear.


----------



## ledmitter_nli

ledmitter_nli said:


> Got my oveready factory grey.
> 
> yep. Perfectly matched.
> 
> So ... is anyone going to sell me their LX2 clip?



Getting TWO free ones from SureFire direct. Booyah!


----------



## psychbeat

I'm having a dilemma with my C2 

It's a bored ha I got from EG. 
UCL - Cryos head - 5B tint Van Quad

I use to have a FETtie in the tail cap but it broke apart while putting a fresh cell. 
Jessie promised me a new one if it ever broke but he's been silent for months. 

I stole the tailcap & put a shorty zero res in there for my EDC 18500 light & my C2 has a solarforce cap on it. 
I know ....

Anyways...I'm planning on a new tailcap but want a clicky & also want it to tail stand. 

I used to have a Delrin shroud on mine but I don't like the way they stick out. 

Ideally I'd have a tailcap that was flush and still could tail stand. 
Does this exist besides solarforce?

Sorry for the ramble...my C2 is still my fav host & is used quite often. 
I'm sure you fellow addicts will have some ideas. 

Thanks.


----------



## archimedes

psychbeat said:


> ....Anyways...I'm planning on a new tailcap but want a clicky & also want it to tail stand.
> 
> I used to have a Delrin shroud on mine but I don't like the way they stick out.
> 
> Ideally I'd have a tailcap that was flush and still could tail stand.
> Does this exist besides solarforce?
> ....



I'm not sure I understand exactly what you are wanting in a tailcap, but have you considered a Triad ? (or RPM, but those are very difficult to find now)


----------



## Rat

psychbeat said:


> Ideally I'd have a tailcap that was flush and still could tail stand.
> Does this exist besides solarforce?




You can use the Z48 tail cap they tail stands or the SW02.
These are pretty cool tail caps and tail stand http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?326866-Standoff-Tailcap-%28Surefire-Z41-6P-Compatible%29 

This is my favourite tail standing tail cap I have but they are hard to find now.
Cannot post pictures lately it's always playing up on me anyway it was the Gamp tail cap


cheers


----------



## ElectronGuru

It sounds like he's after a narrow/lipped cap. These are rare because they are less stable (from falling over), so are expected to be used only to 'shelter' the boot. Triads are pretty sweet on a C2 and feel thinner than the all round delrin shrouds, but won't to ready again until later this year.

As you already have a ZRS, how about putting that into a Z41 and using a spacer to take up the slack?


----------



## Brasso

I don't want to interrupt the love fest, but doesn't putting a clicky on a C2 kinda ruin the entire purpose of the C2 as a weapon light? Might as well just use a 6P if you're gonna do that.


----------



## Rat

Brasso said:


> I don't want to interrupt the love fest, but doesn't putting a clicky on a C2 kinda ruin the entire purpose of the C2 as a weapon light? Might as well just use a 6P if you're gonna do that.




We are C2-HA addicts that's why.


----------



## Toohotruk

And not all of us use them as weapon lights either, although it's nice to have that option.


----------



## FPSRelic

Brasso said:


> I don't want to interrupt the love fest, but doesn't putting a clicky on a C2 kinda ruin the entire purpose of the C2 as a weapon light? Might as well just use a 6P if you're gonna do that.



Not really. As long as the clicky switch you get is a forward clicky, and doesn't have a tail shroud. Surefire used to ship the Z58 as standard with their L5. It has a raised lip around the base of the tailcap which stops your palm from being able to push the switch all the way in to click it on whilst using the Roger's technique. You can get past the lip using your thumb. It's not as nice to use as a Z41, but it's do-able.


----------



## LightJaguar

After drooling over some of the pics posted over here for the last few years I'm ready to join the club of C2 addicts. 












The bottom M2 is probably my favorite flashlight. I love the big chunk of Metal that it uses as the bezel.


----------



## 880arm

LightJaguar said:


> After drooling over some of the pics posted over here for the last few years I'm ready to join the club of C2 addicts.
> 
> The bottom M2 is probably my favorite flashlight. I love the big chunk of Metal that it uses as the bezel.



Nice lights. What bezel is that on the M2?


----------



## LightJaguar

I believe that the bezel was supposed to be an L5 head that Surefire didn't produce. I'm not too familiar with the L5 but I think the head that they went with instead was the KL5A? Maybe someone more familiar with Surefire history might pitch in. I recall seeing this bezel in some old thread where someone took a picture of the new L5 on display at some show and it had this bezel. After seeing that it was love at first sight. 
This is a working prototype with an optic and I believe a Cree XR-E. The output and beam is similar to that of the Malkoff M60 just a bit sexier.


----------



## Kestrel

ooo I *like* that Remington C2. Any idea of the story behind that one?


----------



## Rat

LightJaguar said:


>




*WOW* 

Great lights just love both those C2's updated my sig and all :naughty:

That M2 bezel is outstanding I have never seen one of them before.

Thanks for sharing now I have a new mission to work on :thinking:

cheers


----------



## FPSRelic

LightJaguar said:


> I believe that the bezel was supposed to be an L5 head that Surefire didn't produce. I'm not too familiar with the L5 but I think the head that they went with instead was the KL5A? Maybe someone more familiar with Surefire history might pitch in. I recall seeing this bezel in some old thread where someone took a picture of the new L5 on display at some show and it had this bezel. After seeing that it was love at first sight.
> This is a working prototype with an optic and I believe a Cree XR-E. The output and beam is similar to that of the Malkoff M60 just a bit sexier.



That's exactly what it looks like. The L5 prototype head that never went into production. I do beleive that one was up at the CPFMP selling for $1400USD. Not sure if it sold though.

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?196929-Surefire-amp-other-rare-lights

Not sure how Lightjaguar got it, but that a real collector's piece there.


----------



## tobrien

I LOVE those Remington and S&W surefires


----------



## Xacto

Xacto said:


> I hope I am not stepping too much out of the line by posting my C2-BK I got yesterday. It is actually my second one, the first one I received on saturday, played a little bit with it (even though it still has a P60 installed) ....





Uh, not even a month went by and I increased my C2 stock from two C2-BK to four C2s. I won my first C2 in HAIII a day after (09.09.) my last posting in this thread. I received it last week, unfortunately the seller (on evilbay) did not see the torn in tailcap. After some debate I got a partial refund and found a way to repair the tear. But since I do like the different feel the HAIII finish has, I had to get a second one (and actually was lucky yesterday evening, once again on evilbay)









Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## psychbeat

ElectronGuru said:


> It sounds like he's after a narrow/lipped cap. These are rare because they are less stable (from falling over), so are expected to be used only to 'shelter' the boot. Triads are pretty sweet on a C2 and feel thinner than the all round delrin shrouds, but won't to ready again until later this year.
> 
> As you already have a ZRS, how about putting that into a Z41 and using a spacer to take up the slack?



Yep I've been on the verge of ordering a grey ha z41 and either the long zero res or another McClicky. 

I like the ronac and the OR caps but was looking for a thin option that matches the clean original lines 

Sorry if this is OT but would some copper wire soldered to the spring on a McClicky lower the res a bit?

I really like being able to change modes with a click rather than a twist when I'm on my bike. 
Which is where I use my C2 most often. 

Oh and does the McClicky fit in a z48 or se02?
And would that look ok on on a C2?

Thanks guys!


----------



## ElectronGuru

Xacto said:


> found a way to repair the tear.



I throw out a bunch of those caps every week (brand new), shoot me a PM if you'd like one.




psychbeat said:


> would some copper wire soldered to the spring on a McClicky lower the res a bit?
> 
> Oh and does the McClicky fit in a z48 or se02?



A bit, but the central bar (that makes the clicky possible) is still the limiting factor. Keep in mind, that resistance matters most in high amp, direct drive setups. When amps are low and/or the setup is regulated, the driver will pull as much power as it needs.

The McClicky Kit was designed to work with the Z41. As a rule, it *will* work with other twisty tailcaps, including the SW01. It will *not* work with lights that already have clicky switches, including the SW02 and Z48/Z49 and Z58/Z59.


----------



## LightJaguar

Kestrel said:


> ooo I *like* that Remington C2. Any idea of the story behind that one?


I bought it from a CPF member last year I think. Not sure how he got a hold of it. It would be interesting to know the story behind it. 





Rat said:


> *WOW*
> 
> Great lights just love both those C2's updated my sig and all :naughty:
> 
> That M2 bezel is outstanding I have never seen one of them before.
> 
> Thanks for sharing now I have a new mission to work on :thinking:
> 
> cheers



Yea thanks I need to build up my collection a bit too. I'm also on the look out for a Black HA Taurus and the Black HA Emerson C2. I was actually hoping to buy those when this lights popped up. Also really really need to add a Strider M2 to my collection. However nowadays they seem to be harder and harder to find.


----------



## el_Pablo

OR bezel ring, M61 219 (92+ hicri, 220L), UCL + inside face sandblasted (flood)


----------



## damn_hammer

Would someone mind explaining the purpose of the notch/indent on the tailcap and the body on the tailcap side? Thanks


[edit] example can be seen in the 1st pic post #728


----------



## Rat

damn_hammer said:


> Would someone mind explaining the purpose of the notch/indent on the tailcap and the body on the tailcap side? Thanks
> 
> 
> [edit] example can be seen in the 1st pic post #728



I will try
Tailcap is wand all the way in the light is in constant on. One rotation till the notch lines up you have momentary "press the switch light will come on". one more rotation till the notch lines up again you have lock out light cannot be press on.


----------



## damn_hammer

Thanks for the clear explanation NoGas, I've been wondering about that.

I have a C2-HA bored, w/Nailbender 3-mode XM-L neutral dropin, smooth stainless steel bezel ring, and SF FM-34 diffuser. Mcclicky switch is the next, possilby final upgrade ... except maybe a Triple Nichia 219 dropin 2-mode.


----------



## Rat

damn_hammer said:


> possilby final upgrade ... except maybe a Triple Nichia 219 dropin 2-mode.



 Until the next virgin C2 ready for modding 

cheers


----------



## archimedes

damn_hammer said:


> Would someone mind explaining the purpose of the notch/indent on the tailcap and the body on the tailcap side? Thanks....





Rat said:


> I will try
> Tailcap is wound all the way in the light is in constant on. One rotation till the notch lines up you have momentary "press the switch light will come on". one more rotation till the notch lines up again you have lock out light cannot be press on.



These are occasionally referred to as "witness marks" ....


----------



## MattSPL

My C2L-HA


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Got my new LX2 clip! I consider this C2 my trophy light. Bored for 18650's straight from Oveready.

Of course it's 'lock and loaded' with a Kerberos quad Nichia 219 dropin sealed into the head with a dab of Artic Silver thermal CPU paste.

It gets hot on high, and QUICK, but I love it just for novelty sake. 
















I would add: For practical purposes, I'd probably opt for a 3-led Nichia 219 dropin (or XPG) from Oveready. You'll get better run times and heat management. Not as bright, however you'll get more realistic usability for work.

But if you have money to burn and like literally holding a tungsten flare in your hand, for kicks, then pickup a hard driven quad led dropin like the kerberos (kenji). Lotsa fun.


----------



## tobrien

ledmitter_nli said:


> Got my new LX2 clip! I consider this C2 my trophy light. Bored for 18650's straight from Oveready.
> 
> Of course it's 'lock and loaded' with a Kerberos quad Nichia 219 dropin sealed into the head with a dab of Artic Silver thermal CPU paste.
> 
> It gets hot on high, and QUICK, but I love it just for novelty sake.
> 
> http://oi50.tinypic.com/r8bf9c.jpg[/IM]
> 
> [IMG]http://oi47.tinypic.com/343n0k0.jpg[/MG]
> 
> [IMG]http://oi46.tinypic.com/2mpin7t.jpg[/MG]
> 
> I would add: For practical purposes, I'd probably opt for a 3-led Nichia 219 dropin (or XPG) from Oveready. You'll get better run times and heat management. Not as bright, however you'll get more realistic usability for work.
> 
> But if you have money to burn and like literally holding a tungsten flare in your hand, for kicks, then pickup a hard driven quad led dropin like the kerberos (kenji). Lotsa fun. :D[/QUOTE]
> 
> congrats, it looks really clean! :)


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Yeah the anodizing and color matching is flawless. Might make it a shelf queen. 

Just can't find myself beating it up. It was about $394 after all. (okay $414 with an RediLast 3100mAh battery, but who's counting?).


----------



## 880arm

I'm not an addict, I can stop at any time 

Here are my C2's. They are equipped with (from left to right) Surefire KL3, Malkoff M60, Nailbender XML, and stock P60.












And a family photo with some of their cousins - Some L5's, a C3 and an M2


----------



## Toohotruk

Sweet collection! oo:


----------



## beach honda

Extremely sweet collection! I love the lines on the KL3'd and SW01'd specimen.


----------



## tobrien

nice, 880arm!


----------



## 880arm

Thank you guys.

beach honda, the old style KL3's are so over the top with their styling, I think the SW01 makes the perfect complement.


----------



## el_Pablo

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ding-a-Surefire-KL3-ribbed-(first-generation)


----------



## jamesmtl514

very nice lego!!
I regret not jumping on some KL3s when I had the chance..:scowl:


----------



## samuraishot

I concur, that is one nice C2 lego you got there! The o-ring color contrast gives it a nice unique touch to it! And of course, that awesome KL3 head


----------



## tobrien

I agree! Is the KL3 formidable by today's standards, by the way?


----------



## el_Pablo

tobrien said:


> I agree! Is the KL3 formidable by today's standards, by the way?



the original output is really low, and to be honest, all the finned surface isnt necessary for the stock KL3 head.

but its such an awesome head to mod, and it can handle a lot of heat!

sadly they are getting harder and harder to find :mecry:


----------



## 880arm

el_Pablo said:


>



Nice light and nice mod Pablo. If I can come up with another KL3 I might like to try something like that myself.

A little off topic, but do you live anywhere near Sierre?


----------



## dewrago

I am afraid this thread has me hooked on customizing what would be my first C2. Leaning towards a thick tailcap like the standoff tailcap from ronac, and had a question about the stock clip. Is the stock clip difficult (take extra care a few more seconds) to use if it's end is near the thick part of the tailcap? Any recommendations such a shorter one or I believe i saw a 2 layer zigzag type clip?


----------



## Popp

My first C2 is on order from overready (pre-bored for 18650), I like my 6PX PRO but I love customizing my other lights so much I'm ready to move to custom Surefires.


----------



## 880arm

dewrago said:


> I am afraid this thread has me hooked on customizing what would be my first C2. Leaning towards a thick tailcap like the standoff tailcap from ronac, and had a question about the stock clip. Is the stock clip difficult (take extra care a few more seconds) to use if it's end is near the thick part of the tailcap? Any recommendations such a shorter one or I believe i saw a 2 layer zigzag type clip?



The C2 is a great light and you will enjoy customizing one.

In my experience, the stock clip can be a little difficult to use with some of the wide tailcaps such as the SW01 but it can be done. However, in general, I don't use the stock clip with those wider caps.

The zigzag type clip you have seen in some photos is the clip from a Surefire LX2 or A2L. These are not available for purchase separately so they must be borrowed from other lights.


----------



## weklund

*

.... Two of my Users ....























*​


----------



## tobrien

weklund said:


> *
> 
> .... Two of my Users ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​



the contrast of the red/black is *perfect*! it'd be the best light to give to a UGA fan lol


----------



## weklund

tobrien said:


> the contrast of the red/black is *perfect*! it'd be the best light to give to a UGA fan lol




*.... Here You Go ....






*​


----------



## tobrien

weklund said:


> *.... Here You Go ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​



hahaha nice, it looks real, too! perfect!


----------



## Toohotruk

Definitely one good looking C2. oo:


----------



## tobrien

my 2nd C2 body is on the way!

edit: is there an M-series addict thread out of curiosity?


----------



## el_Pablo

tobrien said:


> my 2nd C2 body is on the way!
> 
> edit: is there an M-series addict thread out of curiosity?



I don't think there's a M-series addicts thread, we actually should start one for millennium serie


----------



## tobrien

el_Pablo said:


> I don't think there's a M-series addicts thread, we actually should start one for millennium serie



yeah i was thinking the same thing. i'll let someone who _still owns_ an Mx start it!


----------



## Rat

el_Pablo said:


> I don't think there's a M-series addicts thread, we actually should start one for millennium serie




I have been thinking of doing just that 
I will get one started soon I think I have every generation of the M2 ever made. That should make a good first post. I just need to take some more pictures.

Cheers


----------



## tobrien

Rat said:


> I have been thinking of doing just that
> I will get one started soon I think I have every generation of the M2 ever made. That should make a good first post. I just need to take some more pictures.
> 
> Cheers



haha I was thinking you or Autogiro would be the ones who'd have to start it


----------



## jamesmtl514

I can't wait for the pics Rat.
While you're at it, take a few days and try to catalog your collection. I really want to see the gems you have amassed down under.

I have another (6th, 8th..who knows at this point) C2 HA on its way to me. Pics to follow.

I this the M lover thread. I just need to get another M1!


----------



## ampdude

Weklund, did someone do custom anodizing on that SW02 for you? I've never seen one in black before.


----------



## jamesmtl514

IIRC it's the sniper gray ceracoat one he had listed in the MP.


----------



## Rat

Here are some of my Special C2's

The *Power of light 2006* C2 The Black HA Finish is so sweet.







The* Emerson* C2. The same sweet Black HA finish






The Famous *C2-CJ* This is a very sort after C2 these days. 






The *Taurus* C2






Cheers


----------



## ElectronGuru




----------



## RI Chevy

Awesome!


----------



## Silgt

weklund said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​



The one on the right with ZRS...what battery combo do you use?


----------



## Silgt

Rat said:


> Here are some of my Special C2's
> 
> The *Power of light 2006* C2 The Black HA Finish is so sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The* Emerson* C2. The same sweet Black HA finish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Famous *C2-CJ* This is a very sort after C2 these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *Taurus* C2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers



...these  :bow:


----------



## Kestrel

Silgt said:


> The one on the right with ZRS...what battery combo do you use?


Good eye, I'm curious as well? :huh:


----------



## ElectronGuru

I'm betting on spacer...


----------



## ronac

Here's the latest addition to my collection. :rock:


----------



## tobrien

ronac said:


> Here's the latest addition to my collection. :rock:


perfect color match!


----------



## Kestrel

ElectronGuru said:


> I'm betting on spacer...


What you're saying makes perfect sense, I'm just wondering why a ZRshorty + spacer instead of a basic ZR & still being able to retain the 'momentary'.


----------



## ElectronGuru

Its a new phenomena, but I'm thinking ease of install and/or lack of ZR supply. We'll see if it changes...


----------



## S1LVA

ronac said:


> Here's the latest addition to my collection. :rock:



Woah now. Will you be selling similar tailcaps?

Looks like a smoothie tailcap. I want.

S1LVA


----------



## psychbeat

Kestrel said:


> What you're saying makes perfect sense, I'm just wondering why a ZRshorty + spacer instead of a basic ZR & still being able to retain the 'momentary'.



Too bad there aren't any 18800 cells out there


----------



## KDOG3

WOW, this thread is still going! I haven't owned a C2-HA in awhile. Was just thinking about them. I wonder if there are still any new ones available.


----------



## Rat

KDOG3 said:


> WOW, this thread is still going! I haven't owned a C2-HA in awhile. Was just thinking about them. I wonder if there are still any new ones available.



Yes there are plenty new C2 still around.


----------



## KDOG3

Really... a search on google hardly turned up parts...


----------



## tobrien

KDOG3 said:


> Really... a search on google hardly turned up parts...



Oveready has some full hosts, just bodies, just tail caps, just switches, etc. if you need. i'd hit them up


----------



## Rat

KDOG3 said:


> Really... a search on google hardly turned up parts...



What are you looking for a new C2 HA ?
Shao has new C2's for sale email him http://www.shaotech.com/products.html don't worry about what is listed on his website he does not always update it.

Kif has always got C2's coming up for sale on MP

There are plenty more you just need to know where to look.

cheers


----------



## 999snafu

Well I've always like Surefires but for whatever reason never gotten a "C" before. But that's all about to change, having flicked through this thread I couldn't really resist anymore so now I have a C2 on the way from Oveready, in their great looking stealthy custom HA finish. I can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## psychbeat

http://i793.photobucket.com/albums/...3-9EAF-CA50E374ADBB-5805-000003A7D3B80F8D.jpg


EG bored C2 with smoothie tail. 
Neutral Van quad & McClicky with copper wadded up in spring 
My FETtie broke 

http://i793.photobucket.com/albums/...7-A78E-00DF25D9EE78-5805-000003A97CD69A28.jpg

Oh and I shaved the plastic clip holder so it played nice with the Cryos. 
UCL & smooth SS bezel ring. 

Pretty dialed but ill eventually have Vinh swap the emitters for XPE2 I think.


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## MatthewSB

KDOG3 said:


> WOW, this thread is still going! I haven't owned a C2-HA in awhile. Was just thinking about them. I wonder if there are still any new ones available.



I just got one from Nalpak, but it was their last one (I called to see if there were more, to share with others here) for $95. There's a couple on ebay for $90 or $100 new in package. When you compare this to a new, non hard anodized, non Centurion grip 6P for $60 everywhere, it doesn't look like too bad a deal.

Botach has the C2L-HA in stock. I'm not sure what they charge, but I do know that the last time I bought a light from them they took 10% off after I added it to my cart.

Get one while still available, if you can find one. It looks like you can always get your money back if you leave it in the package.

Edited to Add:

Holy crap, I just scored a new in package C3-HA from some store that had one in stock from whenever ago. Great friggin week :laughing:


----------



## tobrien

^ i scored a basically new C3-HA too this week 

anyone know where I can get an A19 in natural HA for this C3 to keep in theme with the look? I know TnC makes a grip ring extender but I don't believe it'd look as nice as a non-grip ring extender for this piece.


----------



## cland72

tobrien said:


> ^ i scored a basically new C3-HA too this week
> 
> anyone know where I can get an A19 in natural HA for this C3 to keep in theme with the look? I know TnC makes a grip ring extender but I don't believe it'd look as nice as a non-grip ring extender for this piece.



Good luck! Last time I saw one on the MP it went for $45 (quickly!) and was a few months ago.

edited to add: I did a quick search, and apparently the A19 was never offered in HA, which I thought was strange. The one on the MP must've been an aftermarket HA job.

Here you go:

http://www.oveready.com/a-parts/extenders/cat_30.html


----------



## archimedes

Yes, other than a prototype, I believe the A19 has only been produced in BK (Type II) finish ...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/56467

It is, of course, possible to remove the stock finish and re-anodize (or Cerakote) as you wish.


----------



## samuraishot

Andreas had a 6P for sale that had an A19 in gray.


----------



## tobrien

cland72 said:


> Good luck! Last time I saw one on the MP it went for $45 (quickly!) and was a few months ago.
> 
> edited to add: I did a quick search, and apparently the A19 was never offered in HA, which I thought was strange. The one on the MP must've been an aftermarket HA job.
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.oveready.com/a-parts/extenders/cat_30.html





archimedes said:


> Yes, other than a prototype, I believe the A19 has only been produced in BK (Type II) finish ...
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/56467
> 
> It is, of course, possible to remove the stock finish and re-anodize (or Cerakote) as you wish.





samuraishot said:


> Andreas had a 6P for sale that had an A19 in gray.



thanks guys for the quick responses. 

so do any of the CPF guys (like FM or the like) offer some extenders in HA natural that don't have grip rings? or at the very least with blend in well with a C3 body so I can run two 18650 cells (and look good doing so )?

I had been eyeing the OR page for the A19s but I figured maybe they carried natural-HA A19s but ran out of stock a long time ago or something


----------



## cland72

tobrien said:


> thanks guys for the quick responses.
> 
> so do any of the CPF guys (like FM or the like) offer some extenders in HA natural that don't have grip rings? or at the very least with blend in well with a C3 body so I can run two 18650 cells (and look good doing so )?
> 
> I had been eyeing the OR page for the A19s but I figured maybe they carried natural-HA A19s but ran out of stock a long time ago or something



I'm not sure, but you might contact OR and see if they are willing to do a batch of HA in natural color that would match the C2/C3 family. You never know, they might go for it... 

I have heard that natural HA is incredibly hard to match though.


----------



## ElectronGuru

Sorry, we sold out of natural a19's last month. We can't get any more plain/blanks, so those will be the last. It should be possible to make new ones from scratch, but I don't know how difficult the knurling is to match.


----------



## Cerealand

I like the surefire C2's:


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Is the cera coating more scratch resistant than the HAIII?


----------



## Cerealand

ledmitter_nli said:


> Is the cera coating more scratch resistant than the HAIII?



This question is basically it depends. If the cera coating is done properly, then it should be very durable. It's the same way with HAIII. HAIII is advertised by many manufacturers, but the quality of the HAIII varies. The HAIII on my foursevens MiniQuark X did not last very long compare to several of my non HAIII lights.

I had used a stock HAIII gray/olive C2 everyday and it has held up fine. It's currently at oveready right now for boring.


----------



## Dingle1911

So I can finally post in this thread as a C2 Owner. Thanks to a Soldier who sold me a C2 he no longer needed.

I really like this light and I don't know why it took me so long to buy one. Once I get some more money I will look for a C3. I am currently running all stock, unbored, with a P60 incandescent LA. I had forgotten how good the P60 was. I think I am going to use it for a while until I get a Vin drop-in. I have added a key chain light with red LED that I add to most of my lights. It is exposed outside my pocket and used to light around my feet for late night diaper changes. Also pictured is my daily carry SIG P226R with SF X400 and Spyderco Tuff.











I don't know if I am an addict because I only have one, but I hope to buy more.


----------



## Grizzman

I could hold off no longer, and just ordered a bored HA C2 from Oveready.

If I like i as much as my Z2, I'll be a happy man.

Grizz


----------



## DMitchell

It is a shame that Surefire doesn't produce these anymore. It is more than I thought I would ever spend on a light, but if I could find a new one I think I would buy it.


----------



## tobrien

Brandon Sharp said:


> It is a shame that Surefire doesn't produce these anymore. It is more than I thought I would ever spend on a light, but if I could find a new one I think I would buy it.



I agree with you 110%


----------



## lightdelight

Grizzman said:


> I could hold off no longer, and just ordered a bored HA C2 from Oveready.
> 
> If I like i as much as my Z2, I'll be a happy man.
> 
> Grizz



Just got myself a C2 recently - honestly, I like my Z2 more. Not as pretty, but fits my hand better. Maybe the extra mass on the C2 helps with heat though?


----------



## ledmitter_nli

el_Pablo said:


> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ding-a-Surefire-KL3-ribbed-(first-generation)




What spacer or washer (black) are you using to cover the Malkoff's extended reflector edge?


----------



## Grizzman

The C2 arrived today. :twothumbs

I didn't know if I'd like the feel of the square body, but I do. I didn't know if I'd like the looks of the square body, but I do.....really do. The standard Surefire anodizing is quite attractive and matches well. It's my fourth non-black Surefire. I may need to take a family photo or two.

If I decide to carry it, I will need to come up with a different clip since I've standardized on bezel down. Maybe I'll run it with an LX2 clip, though I'm disappointed with their durability. Maybe I'll use a Dark Sucks clip. Maybe it'll just live in my range bag (nah) or on top of the gun safe (but then where does the Elzetta live?).

The M61 219 should arrive in a few days, and should work fine until I decide on a permanent drop-in (M61 XP-G2 or another M61N). Ha, that was funny.....permanent drop-in. I'm always moving them around from light to light.

Overall I'm very happy with it, and am looking forward to 40 or 50 years of loyal service from it.

Grizz


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Grizzman said:


> The C2 arrived today. :twothumbs
> 
> I didn't know if I'd like the feel of the square body, but I do. I didn't know if I'd like the looks of the square body, but I do.....really do. The standard Surefire anodizing is quite attractive and matches well. It's my fourth non-black Surefire. I may need to take a family photo or two.
> 
> If I decide to carry it, I will need to come up with a different clip since I've standardized on bezel down. Maybe I'll run it with an LX2 clip, though I'm disappointed with their durability. Maybe I'll use a Dark Sucks clip. Maybe it'll just live in my range bag (nah) or on top of the gun safe (but then where does the Elzetta live?).
> 
> The M61 219 should arrive in a few days, and should work fine until I decide on a permanent drop-in (M61 XP-G2 or another M61N). Ha, that was funny.....permanent drop-in. I'm always moving them around from light to light.
> 
> Overall I'm very happy with it, and am looking forward to 40 or 50 years of loyal service from it.
> 
> Grizz



Yeah the LX2 clip is pretty darn weak. Already broke one because it snagged in my pocket, and *I needed* to get the light out in order to answer a ringing cell phone. :sick2:


----------



## Grizzman

I actually broke one once by moving the light over to the outside of my front pocket while kneeling down to work under my sink. Yep, broke it by trying to keep from breaking it.

Back on topic....I installed a McClicky into the tailcap and removed the stock clip. The Dark Sucks clip, with the black 0-ring that comes with it, fits perfectly on the C2. The clip requires a fair bit to force to cause any movement; it's truly perfect. The GITD ring is very slightly too thick. I also dropped an M61 219 into it.

Yeah, it's a [email protected] good light for sure, and is on it's way to being my favorite non-Malkoff.

Grizz


----------



## DrDrifter

I need some advice on upgrading my C2-HA and as this is an active thread on the model, I thought I would ask here.

I bought the torch in 2004 and still use the original P60 and P61 incandescent reflectors, although the P61 has only been used a handful of times due to its thirst for battery juice.

I would be very interested to learn what my best options are for an LED upgrade reflector. I am particularly interested in high-CRI LEDs, as well I really prefer a neutral or warm white beam to the cool white LED beams. The more colour accurate, the better. My minimum runtime would be 2 hours (which is a 120 lumen output using the Surefire KX4 LED drop-in), but I would consider sacrificing some overall lumen output for a longer effective run-time if the output was at least 70-80 lumens.

Does anybody have any advice on possible drop-in reflectors which would meet my criteria? Are there any other upgrades/modifications that you would recommend for the C2? 

Your help is greatly appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## el_Pablo

ledmitter_nli said:


> What spacer or washer (black) are you using to cover the Malkoff's extended reflector edge?




Hi, 

the black washer is actually a home made reflector holder, and there is no malkoff dropin involved in this mod, you can read about the mod on the link below the pic.






http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ding-a-Surefire-KL3-ribbed-(first-generation)


----------



## RI Chevy

*Upgrading your C2-HA Drop In With a Malkoff LED*



DrDrifter said:


> I need some advice on upgrading my C2-HA and as this is an active thread on the model, I thought I would ask here.
> 
> I bought the torch in 2004 and still use the original P60 and P61 incandescent reflectors, although the P61 has only been used a handful of times due to its thirst for battery juice.
> 
> I would be very interested to learn what my best options are for an LED upgrade reflector. I am particularly interested in high-CRI LEDs, as well I really prefer a neutral or warm white beam to the cool white LED beams. The more colour accurate, the better. My minimum runtime would be 2 hours (which is a 120 lumen output using the Surefire KX4 LED drop-in), but I would consider sacrificing some overall lumen output for a longer effective run-time if the output was at least 70-80 lumens.
> 
> Does anybody have any advice on possible drop-in reflectors which would meet my criteria? Are there any other upgrades/modifications that you would recommend for the C2?
> 
> Your help is greatly appreciated, thanks in advance.



First off, Welcome to the Forum! :welcome:

I think the most popular, most reliable and most bombproof LED Drop-in is the Malkoff. Based on your recommendations, I would go with either a Malkoff M61W (Malkoffdevices.com), Malkoff M61N (Oveready.com) or a Malkoff M61 219 (illuminationsupply.com). The M61W (Warm) uses a Cree XP-G Led (80+ CRI), the M61N (Neutral) uses a Cree XP-G2 LED (80+ CRI) and the M61 219 uses a Nichia LED (92 CRI). The M61 219 is a little more floody type of beam, and the tint is almost clear (non-existent) providing the highest CRI. The M61's have a little tighter "hot spot" for distance, still providing excellent CRI and the tints are self explanatory. Using the drop-ins mentioned, you will exceed your lumen requirement. If you go with one of the "L" versions of the drop-ins, you will double your run time. They still put out very respectable lumens. The web sites do an excellent job describing the drop ins and their respectable output levels. The thing that separates Malkoff's from other drop ins is the heat sinking ability, reliability and the beam profile. And they are a high quality product that is made in the USA with pride! They have great customer service, and a lifetime guarantee. 

There is a lot of information provided in this thread. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?336391-The-Official-Malkoff-Junkie-thread-Part-2

Good luck and keep us updated as to your decision.


----------



## rjking

DrDrifter said:


> I need some advice on upgrading my C2-HA ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,. My minimum runtime would be 2 hours .............
> Your help is greatly appreciated, thanks in advance.



The Malkoff M61L 219 Nichia (Floody, 92 CRI) from Illumination supply will give you a minimum of 5 hours for around 120 lumens. Other Malkoff variant with "L" will also give you the same run time, longer throw but different tint color.


----------



## DrDrifter

RI Chevy said:


> First off, Welcome to the Forum! :welcome:
> 
> I think the most popular, most reliable and most bombproof LED Drop-in is the Malkoff. Based on your recommendations, I would go with either a Malkoff M61W (Malkoffdevices.com), Malkoff M61N (Oveready.com) or a Malkoff M61 219 (illuminationsupply.com). The M61W (Warm) uses a Cree XP-G Led (80+ CRI), the M61N (Neutral) uses a Cree XP-G2 LED (80+ CRI) and the M61 219 uses a Nichia LED (92 CRI). The M61 219 is a little more floody type of beam, and the tint is almost clear (non-existent) providing the highest CRI. The M61's have a little tighter "hot spot" for distance, still providing excellent CRI and the tints are self explanatory...
> There is a lot of information provided in this thread. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?336391-The-Official-Malkoff-Junkie-thread-Part-2
> 
> Good luck and keep us updated as to your decision.





rjking said:


> The Malkoff M31L 219 Nichia (Floody, 92 CRI) from Illumination supply will give you a minimum of 5 hours for around 120 lumens. Other Malkoff variant with "L" will also give you the same run time, longer throw but different tint color.



Thanks RIChevy and rjking for the quick responses, as well as the warm welcome, RIChevy. I am a LONG time lurker here and finally had something to say.

You confirmed my own digging around. It seems as though the two leading LED choices are the XP-G/G2 series and the Nichia 219 for what I am looking for. Thanks to both of you for the Malkoff drop-in recommendation as they look incredibly well designed (that brass is muy caliente in more ways than one).

I have a follow-up question based upon your replies. 

It seems as though the Nichia 219 would be my ideal LED, compared to the Cree XP-G, based upon the spec sheet alone. Unfortunately, the spec sheet rarely tells the whole story in terms of performance. Does anyone have any experience with both LEDs to give a real-world performance comparison? Based upon the Cree XP-G spec sheet, I am most interested if anyone is actually using the 90-CRI White LEDs in their drop-ins, the P3/P4/Q2 offerings (order codes XPHWH-U1-0000-008E7/009E7/00AE7 specifically), to compare to the Nichia 219 Malkoff drop-in.

I will definitely be catching up on the Malkoff thread you linked, thanks for that pointer.


----------



## RI Chevy

DrDrifter said:


> Thanks RIChevy and rjking for the quick responses, as well as the warm welcome, RIChevy. I am a LONG time lurker here and finally had something to say.
> 
> You confirmed my own digging around. It seems as though the two leading LED choices are the XP-G/G2 series and the Nichia 219 for what I am looking for. Thanks to both of you for the Malkoff drop-in recommendation as they look incredibly well designed (that brass is muy caliente in more ways than one).
> 
> I have a follow-up question based upon your replies.
> 
> It seems as though the Nichia 219 would be my ideal LED, compared to the Cree XP-G, based upon the spec sheet alone. Unfortunately, the spec sheet rarely tells the whole story in terms of performance. Does anyone have any experience with both LEDs to give a real-world performance comparison? Based upon the Cree XP-G spec sheet, I am most interested if anyone is actually using the 90-CRI White LEDs in their drop-ins, the P3/P4/Q2 offerings (order codes XPHWH-U1-0000-008E7/009E7/00AE7 specifically), to compare to the Nichia 219 Malkoff drop-in.
> 
> I will definitely be catching up on the Malkoff thread you linked, thanks for that pointer.



You can check with fellow member "nailbender" (Dave) for your questions on the other Cree LED's. He also makes a very nice drop in and could probably best answer your questions. 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...white-XRE-XPE-XPG-XML-U3-NICHIA-92CRI-PART-11


----------



## rjking

You can check the Malkoff Nichia here http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...92-CRI-4500K-Nichia-Dropins!-M61-219-In-stock!

I have all three of them. Nailbender @ 1.4A on a surefire C2, Vinhnguyen @ 2A on a Malkoff Camo and and Malkoff M61 219 @650Ma on a Malkoff MD2 with Hi/Low ring. I just love the tint.


----------



## psychbeat

Ill probably be in the minority but I prefer standard reflectored modules to the malkoff. 
Ie. Nailbender (customlites.com) or Vinhnguyen. 

The standard drops have larger reflectors than the malkoff and mode options + weigh a lot less. 
They can also be made much brighter & have further throw. 

My 2mode Nailbender 219 with smooth reflector is much brighter and throws better than my M61-219 did. 
It was also cheaper. 

Just an observation  the Malkoffs are really nicely made (don't hang me!)
I just prefer the performance available from the standard pill & reflector modules.

Or a nice quad or triple


----------



## BenChiew

rjking said:


> The Malkoff M31L 219 Nichia (Floody, 92 CRI) from Illumination supply will give you a minimum of 5 hours for around 120 lumens. Other Malkoff variant with "L" will also give you the same run time, longer throw but different tint color.



Don't put a M31 into a C2 with 2 cells. It will go poof. You will need a M61 for 2 cells.


----------



## rjking

psychbeat said:


> Ill probably be in the minority but I prefer standard reflectored modules to the malkoff.
> Ie. Nailbender (customlites.com) or Vinhnguyen.
> 
> The standard drops have larger reflectors than the malkoff and mode options + weigh a lot less.
> They can also be made much brighter & have further throw.
> 
> My 2mode Nailbender 219 with smooth reflector is much brighter and throws better than my M61-219 did.
> It was also cheaper.
> 
> Just an observation  the Malkoffs are really nicely made (don't hang me!)
> I just prefer the performance available from the standard pill & reflector modules.
> 
> Or a nice quad or triple



The one I had on the C2 is brighter as well.



Benchiew said:


> Don't put a M31 into a C2 with 2 cells. It will go poof. You will need a M61 for 2 cells.



Sorry. That was a typo. Should have been M61L 219.


----------



## archimedes

Benchiew said:


> Don't put a M31 into a C2 with 2 cells. It will go poof. You will need a M61 for 2 cells.





rjking said:


> ....Sorry. That was a typo. Should have been M61L 219.



Good catch, Ben ... M31 is 3.3v MAX (won't safely handle even a single Li-Ion voltage).

@rjking - maybe consider editing the prior post, to correct ? ( in case somebody googles this someday, pulls up just that post, and doesn't read the rest of the thread - it would be sad for a fine Malkoff to go  )

@DrDrifter - although you have only a few posts right now, if you are quoting flux bins & part numbers for LEDs, you may indeed want to consider full custom-built dropins. I can heartily recommend vinhnguyen54 to build nearly anything imaginable, and exactly to your specs (for very reasonable prices, no less).

Malkoffs are absolutely top notch, I have quite a few (more than I have of the customs), but they are necessarily limited in the numbers of options for emitter, output, and tint.

Oh, and personally I strongly prefer the HighCRI warm white XP-G to the Nichia 219, of those two emitters. This is likely _not_ the majority opinion around here, by the way, but tint preferences are very idiosyncratic. One of my very favorite Malkoffs is the (now discontinued) M61HCRI....


----------



## tobrien

should I post my C3 here or do we have a separate C3-HA thread (I don't _believe_ I've ever seen one)?

edit: reason being because I just installed a medium-press McClicky in my 18mm Precision Works bored C3 and have an M91AW on the way for it


----------



## Grizzman

I don't think there's a C3 thread, so I say go ahead and post it. I doubt anyone's gonna complain about seeing it.

Here's my new modded C2 with a couple other tools.








Grizz


----------



## DrDrifter

psychbeat said:


> Ill probably be in the minority but I prefer standard reflectored modules to the malkoff.
> Ie. Nailbender (customlites.com) or Vinhnguyen.
> 
> The standard drops have larger reflectors than the malkoff and mode options + weigh a lot less.
> They can also be made much brighter & have further throw.
> 
> My 2mode Nailbender 219 with smooth reflector is much brighter and throws better than my M61-219 did.
> It was also cheaper.
> 
> Just an observation
> 
> 
> 
> the Malkoffs are really nicely made (don't hang me!)
> I just prefer the performance available from the standard pill & reflector modules.



A few follow up questions: 

What do you mean by standard drops, does this refer to Surefire LED conversion kits? Why do you prefer the smooth reflector? What was the pattern quality of the light on a smooth surface?

Thanks for your tips and your time.



archimedes said:


> Good catch, Ben ... M31 is 3.3v MAX (won't safely handle even a single Li-Ion voltage).
> 
> @rjking - maybe consider editing the prior post, to correct ? ( in case somebody googles this someday, pulls up just that post, and doesn't read the rest of the thread - it would be sad for a fine Malkoff to go  )
> 
> @DrDrifter - although you have only a few posts right now, if you are quoting flux bins & part numbers for LEDs, you may indeed want to consider full custom-built dropins. I can heartily recommend vinhnguyen54 to build nearly anything imaginable, and exactly to your specs (for very reasonable prices, no less).
> 
> Malkoffs are absolutely top notch, I have quite a few (more than I have of the customs), but they are necessarily limited in the numbers of options for emitter, output, and tint.
> 
> Oh, and personally I strongly prefer the HighCRI warm white XP-G to the Nichia 219, of those two emitters. This is likely _not_ the majority opinion around here, by the way, but tint preferences are very idiosyncratic. One of my very favorite Malkoffs is the (now discontinued) M61HCRI....



Thanks for your pointers. I did notice the 3V issue with the M31 recommendation and I just went past them to the M61 choices. Good point on updating the OP as I was careful looking at specs, some may not be so careful. Thanks as well for the referral to vinhguyen54, both of you guys, I will have to email him.

May I ask you to elaborate on your XP-G preference to the Nichia 219?

Thanks again to everyone who has helped inform my decision, you have provided great assistance and made my search for my solution more efficient. 

Cheers.


----------



## cland72

The XPG/2 will have a more defined/concentrated hot spot, so it will throw better, but still has plenty of spill.

The 219 has a more floody beam, will not throw as far, but color rendition is superior.

It's all a matter of what is more important to you -- a little more output with a little better throw (if so, go with the XPG/2), or the color rendition of the 219, while sacrificing raw output and throw.


----------



## archimedes

DrDrifter said:


> A few follow up questions:
> 
> ....Why do you prefer the smooth reflector? What was the pattern quality of the light on a smooth surface?
> 
> ....May I ask you to elaborate on your XP-G preference to the Nichia 219?
> ....



Smooth reflectors help maximize throw, but beam quality may suffer ( which may look "ringy" , especially with certain emitters ).

Beam shape & tint lead me to generally prefer the warm white high CRI XP-G over the Nichia 219 (though I prefer the Nichia 119 over both).

Important not to _over-_generalize, however, and realize that there is a wide range of variability among flux & tint bins of any one LED "series" ....


----------



## rjking

archimedes said:


> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> @rjking - maybe consider editing the prior post, to correct ? ( in case somebody googles this someday, pulls up just that post, and doesn't read the rest of the thread - it would be sad for a fine Malkoff to go  )
> 
> ,,,,,,,,,,....



Done :thumbsup:


----------



## archimedes

rjking said:


> Done :thumbsup:



Thanks, and cheers !


----------



## LightJunk

I'm a Centurion addict too.


----------



## Rat

LightJunk said:


> I'm a Centurion addict too.



Nice bunch of lights you have there :thumbsup:

That C2 three flats looks like it is MINT :naughty: is this true ?



:wave:


----------



## LightJunk

Thanks Rat. Yours is way better than this. You can open a Surefire Museum....LOL

If it's the middle one you're talking about then it's not mint with minute missing HA. One on the body, tailcap & head. Tailcap HA color is darker.

Can't remember where I got it from.

Cheers,
LJ


----------



## Rat

LightJunk said:


> Thanks Rat. Yours is way better than this. You can open a Surefire Museum....LOL
> 
> If it's the middle one you're talking about then it's not mint with minute missing HA. One on the body, tailcap & head. Tailcap HA color is darker.
> 
> Can't remember where I got it from.
> 
> Cheers,
> LJ



Yes the middle one is right.
The HA C2 three flats are very hard to find more so than the three flats M2 I think. My two C2 HA Three flats are also not mint with missing ano on both. 
I just found a Black C2 three flats with the old shape clip with box very nice condition I will post a photo of it when I get some time.

Also your 2011 strider is a very nice version it's also harder to find.

Thanks for the photo's I always like looking at peoples SF collections.


----------



## LightJunk

I would love to see your three flats Black C2. That is very rare. I've never seen one.

The Strider is a 2001 not 2011. Not mint though. Got it from BF. I saw one matching serial number mint Strider knife & Surefire M2 on auction on e**y. It sold for $1000...phew


----------



## Rat

LightJunk said:


> I would love to see your three flats Black C2. That is very rare. I've never seen one.
> 
> The Strider is a 2001 not 2011. Not mint though. Got it from BF. I saw one matching serial number mint Strider knife & Surefire M2 on auction on e**y. It sold for $1000...phew



Sorry typo I meant 2001. The matching set is a different M2 they do not have 2001 on them. I think the 2001 is harder to find you do not see many for sale always the other Strider with no 2001.
I will post the new Black one soon.

:wave:


----------



## jamesmtl514

Wow Rat, you never cease to amaze. 3 Flats black C2.


And LightJunk, very impressive collection!!!


----------



## Rat

jamesmtl514 said:


> Wow Rat, you never cease to amaze. 3 Flats black C2.



Here James full story on here http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...nusual-SureFires-Part-2&p=4160790#post4160790

*Old stock new in box*. 






:wave:


----------



## LightJaguar

A nice looking C2 Rat. I think I saw one just like it on Ebay not too long ago. I was wondering about the light being sold since I spotted the different looking clip. I could not make out the exact model and wondered which one it was. It had the same packaging as yours. Later on I saw that it sold for a high price so I figured that it had to be rare.


----------



## Rat

LightJaguar said:


> A nice looking C2 Rat. I think I saw one just like it on Ebay not too long ago. I was wondering about the light being sold since I spotted the different looking clip. I could not make out the exact model and wondered which one it was. It had the same packaging as yours. Later on I saw that it sold for a high price so I figured that it had to be rare.



They are very rare even the black 3 flats with the newer clip and higher serial number would be classified as rare I would think. The only other black one with that clip and low serial number I have ever seen is *Kestrel's *one but his is the Cross-hair logo. 
This is the only one I have ever seen in this condition I feel very lucky.


:wave:


----------



## tobrien

so are the C2-BK and C3-BK Surefires the glossy black (like on common 9P, 6P) or the more matte HA black?


----------



## Tana

tobrien said:


> so are the C2-BK and C3-BK Surefires the glossy black (like on common 9P, 6P) or the more matte HA black?



Almost all black are type 2 anodization, glossy black (like 6P, 9P and Z2)... but there are few limited runs of black HA and those are ridiculously hard and expensive to find/buy... I wanted one for so long but never was fast enough... finally I gave up as their prices now are probably double of what were while I was looking...


----------



## archimedes

tobrien said:


> so are the C2-BK and C3-BK Surefires the glossy black (like on common 9P, 6P) or the more matte HA black?



C2-BK and C3-BK are Type II (glossy) anodized. There were C2-BKHA (matte) hard anodized torches produced, though apparently very few, as well as several limited special editions also with the black Type III finish.


----------



## angelofwar

archimedes said:


> C2-BK and C3-BK are Type II (glossy) anodized. There were C2-BKHA (matte) hard anodized torches produced, though apparently very few, as well as several limited special editions also with the black Type III finish.



The only two variants of a C2-HA-BK that I know of, other than 1-of a kind's made as prototypes, etc., is the Remington C2-HA-BK and the Emerson C2-HA-BK.


----------



## Rat

angelofwar said:


> The only two variants of a C2-HA-BK that I know of, other than 1-of a kind's made as prototypes, etc., is the Remington C2-HA-BK and the Emerson C2-HA-BK.



Hey Don't forget the Smith & Weston C2-HA-BK & the power of light C2-HA-BK 






:wave:


----------



## Tana

Rat said:


> Hey Don't forget the Smith & Weston C2-HA-BK & the power of light C2-HA-BK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:



This is definitely my favorite BK-HA version... The closest I had to this is black cerakoted C2...


----------



## Tana




----------



## tobrien

Tana said:


> Almost all black are type 2 anodization, glossy black (like 6P, 9P and Z2)... but there are few limited runs of black HA and those are ridiculously hard and expensive to find/buy... I wanted one for so long but never was fast enough... finally I gave up as their prices now are probably double of what were while I was looking...





archimedes said:


> C2-BK and C3-BK are Type II (glossy) anodized. There were C2-BKHA (matte) hard anodized torches produced, though apparently very few, as well as several limited special editions also with the black Type III finish.



got it, thanks guys! I prefer the feel of the HA so I'll stick with C3 and C2 HA 

thank you


----------



## scsmith

I have a C2-HA 18mm bored body, and a Cryos HA bezel ordered from Overready. Tailcap is something I'm working combining a few bits to make work. Now I just need to figure out what pill to put in it. I don't even have the C2 HA body in hand, but I'm already seeing an addiction starting.


----------



## WilsonCQB1911

Anybody have any good recommendations to put for a drop-in into an UN-BORED C2? I'm currently using a malkoff M61N SHO. Lots of power, but eats primaries, which is all I use. Not a bad choice though.


----------



## psychbeat

WilsonCQB1911 said:


> Anybody have any good recommendations to put for a drop-in into an UN-BORED C2? I'm currently using a malkoff M61N SHO. Lots of power, but eats primaries, which is all I use. Not a bad choice though.



Id grab an XPG2 in neutral from customlites.com (Nailbender) with a few modes to save power when u don't need max. 
It will throw further than the m61SHO most likely too as it has a larger reflector. 
I use my lights outside so I prefer the smooth reflectors.


----------



## WilsonCQB1911

psychbeat said:


> Id grab an XPG2 in neutral from customlites.com (Nailbender) with a few modes to save power when u don't need max.
> It will throw further than the m61SHO most likely too as it has a larger reflector.
> I use my lights outside so I prefer the smooth reflectors.



I didn't even know about his site. Thanks for the tip. I ordered a couple of drop-ins from him.


----------



## JCD

WilsonCQB1911 said:


> Anybody have any good recommendations to put for a drop-in into an UN-BORED C2? I'm currently using a malkoff M61N SHO. Lots of power, but eats primaries, which is all I use. Not a bad choice though.



Have you considered 17670 cells from AW? They'll fit in an un-bored C2/6P/Z2, and give you almost all of the same options you would have with a protected (non-IMR) 18650, but with about 75% of the runtime.


----------



## WilsonCQB1911

JCD said:


> Have you considered 17670 cells from AW? They'll fit in an un-bored C2/6P/Z2, and give you almost all of the same options you would have with a protected (non-IMR) 18650, but with about 75% of the runtime.



I'll get into rechargeables at some point. I've got a few 18650s, 14500s, and Eneloops here, but right now I've got a huge stash of CR123A primaries - probably close to 200 that I want to work through first. Many of those have already been stored for 5 years, so their expiration date is already half-way there and I don't want them to go to waste. Plus, it's difficult for me to get lithiums in. I can't ship them in, so it's only when someone goes back to the US for a trip that I can get them.


----------



## tobrien

WilsonCQB1911 said:


> I'll get into rechargeables at some point. I've got a few 18650s, 14500s, and Eneloops here, but right now I've got a huge stash of CR123A primaries - probably close to 200 that I want to work through first. Many of those have already been stored for 5 years, so their expiration date is already half-way there and I don't want them to go to waste. Plus, it's difficult for me to get lithiums in. I can't ship them in, so it's only when someone goes back to the US for a trip that I can get them.



haha 200 primaries IS a ton! look at Nailbender's XP-G2 modules or his other offerings


----------



## cland72

Not that I'm adding a lot to the conversation, but I'll +1 on either getting some 17670's, or a multiple mode drop in to replace the Malkoff for when you don't need full brightness.


----------



## RI Chevy

WilsonCQB1911 said:


> Anybody have any good recommendations to put for a drop-in into an UN-BORED C2? I'm currently using a malkoff M61N SHO. Lots of power, but eats primaries, which is all I use. Not a bad choice though.





JCD said:


> Have you considered 17670 cells from AW? They'll fit in an un-bored C2/6P/Z2, and give you almost all of the same options you would have with a protected (non-IMR) 18650, but with about 75% of the runtime.





WilsonCQB1911 said:


> I'll get into rechargeables at some point. I've got a few 18650s, 14500s, and Eneloops here, but right now I've got a huge stash of CR123A primaries - probably close to 200 that I want to work through first. Many of those have already been stored for 5 years, so their expiration date is already half-way there and I don't want them to go to waste. Plus, it's difficult for me to get lithiums in. I can't ship them in, so it's only when someone goes back to the US for a trip that I can get them.



There is also a KeePower 16650 that would fit and has more mAh's than the 17670. It is a newer technology cell that got a good rating by HKJ Henrik. The M61N is one of my favorite drop-ins.


----------



## Rat

This thread cannot be on the second page so here you go one of my new C2 special editions 

I bring you the FLEOA C2





Federal Law Enforcement Officers Association special edition C2

:wave:


----------



## LightJaguar

Hey rat that's a very nice flashlight, never seen one with tha logo. What kind of coat does it have.


----------



## Rat

LightJaguar said:


> Hey rat that's a very nice flashlight, never seen one with tha logo. What kind of coat does it have.


Hi Lightjaguar
It is just normal C2 gloss black. Hard to tell in the picture as the light box makes it look smoother than it is. I might start taking my pictures in the backyard in natural light.


----------



## weklund

*New arrival from Oveready

GITD C2















*​


----------



## weklund

*
Protect your C2 from theft ... Go "Pink"




*​


----------



## BenChiew

weklund said:


> *
> Protect your C2 from theft ... Go "Pink"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​



That is funky for a macho C2.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Agreed. Very cool lights you got there


----------



## DrDrifter

Just ordered a Malkoff M61 6V Nichia 219. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## noc

Grizz,

Great picture. 
Is the C2 clip from "Dark Sucks" ? Titanium coloring seems bit darker, or it's just lighting ?

Thanks for sharing. 



Grizzman said:


> Grizz


----------



## Grizzman

noc said:


> Grizz,
> 
> Great picture.
> Is the C2 clip from "Dark Sucks" ? Titanium coloring seems bit darker, or it's just lighting ?
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



Thanks. It didn't turn out to bad for an indoor shot. I still need a light tent.

Yes, it is one of Jason's clips, and the darkness is partially attributed to lighting. I've ordered a few of them that weren't flame anodized, and did them myself. My goal for this one was to make it completely blue, but it turned out to be pearlescent, with the primary color gold. It changes from gold to blue as viewing angle and lighting change. I actually think it's pretty awesome. I gave the others the same banded look that Jason applies.

I can take a better outdoor photo of it and some of the others this weekend.

Grizz


----------



## noc

Nice story behind an simple clip, must be beautiful. Can't wait to see the pic.


----------



## Grizzman

Here's a photo with a clip that Jason anodized, the one I modded (got lucky?) in the middle, and a Mooddolar one for reference. I tried varying the color on the other two I flamed, and they didn't turn out as nice as Jason's work.....no surprise there.


----------



## Rat

Grizzman said:


> Here's a photo with a clip that Jason anodized, the one I modded (got lucky?) in the middle, and a Mooddolar one for reference. I tried varying the color on the other two I flamed, and they didn't turn out as nice as Jason's work.....no surprise there.



Nice Grizz
Those clips look great. Very clear pics as well :thumbsup:
Thanks for sharing

:wave:


----------



## RI Chevy

Those clips look like they were tailor made for those lights!


----------



## Roger999

Anyone know how to shrink the rubber grip ring on the C2? I took off the ring, and now it's super freaking stretched when I put it back on. I've tried heating it in hot water, and I've tried freezing it but neither makes a difference .


----------



## beach honda

Roger,

call surefire and they will send you a new one ASAP.


----------



## DrDrifter

Based on your advice, I ordered a Malkoff drop-in with Nichia 219 LED. I had not heard of either brand previously. 

Thank you so much everyone, the 219 Malkoff makes the C2 better than it ever has been with either the P60 or P61 bulbs. I had not used or carried my C2 in a couple of years but now see the C2 as revitalized and modernized and will be carrying it again.

The 219 looks amazing and I've never seen any flashlight which casts such an incredibly neutral beam. The Malkoff is head and shoulders better than the original P60/P61 bulbs comparing beam pattern, colour temperature and especially colour accuracy. 

I drained a set of new batteries with one continuous 3.5 hour burn, the light was still outputting a colour neutral beam (marginally warmer temperature than at start) of about 10 lumens. The flashlight body and head never exceeded a very warm temperature and was comfortable to hold at all times. The heatsinking of the Malkoff is excellent and the Nichia is so superb I will be picking up a few more durable torches with this Malkoff drop-in. My wife also wants a 1xCR123 219 for her purse.


----------



## DellSuperman

My C2 bezel is not able to fully tighten when my Malkoff M61WL is inside. Anyone has this problem? 

JonK

Sent from my Awesome phone from somewhere in the mountains


----------



## Grizzman

DellSuperman said:


> My C2 bezel is not able to fully tighten when my Malkoff M61WL is inside. Anyone has this problem?
> 
> JonK
> 
> Sent from my Awesome phone from somewhere in the mountains



The drop-ins were designed in a manner that almost always leaves a small gap between the head and body. This is to ensure that all P, C, Z, etc series lights are able to fully seat the drop-in against the body for electrical connectivity. I've got roughly 8 of these lights with Malkoffs, and the gap on all of them is all but unnoticeable.

Grizz


----------



## Tana

Grizzman said:


> The drop-ins were designed in a manner that almost always leaves a small gap between the head and body. This is to ensure that all P, C, Z, etc series lights are able to fully seat the drop-in against the body for electrical connectivity. I've got roughly 8 of these lights with Malkoffs, and the gap on all of them is all but unnoticeable.
> 
> Grizz



+1

The gap ensures optimal electrical contact between module and host... You could file it carefully and make a gap smaller but you shouldn't pay too much attention to it as it's only cosmetics; the host is still water-tight... I did make a mistake and filed my M61 but it's inside C2-HA, gapless and will stay as that forever...


----------



## DellSuperman

Alright, thanks for the advises.


----------



## timsmile

My favourite light. Oveready Black HA C2 host, ronac Cryos bezel, triple xpg2, Jason's clip 











Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CMAG

^^^:thumbsup:


----------



## Risky

I just got my Oveready C2 bored host and I'm using it with a triple nichia EDCplus dropin but I don't think it does it justice. I want a super crazy floody dropin. Which one's should I be looking at?


----------



## RI Chevy

Malkoff M91A is VERY FLOODY!


----------



## cland72

Risky said:


> I just got my Oveready C2 bored host and I'm using it with a triple nichia EDCplus dropin but I don't think it does it justice. I want a super crazy floody dropin. Which one's should I be looking at?



See if you can pick up a M60F variant.


----------



## Risky

http://www.customlites.com/P60-D26-Cree-XM-L2-28-6-volt-P60-CR-XML2.htm

I was considering one of these with orange peel and a U2 cool emitter. Any opinions on it?


----------



## Cerealand

Risky said:


> http://www.customlites.com/P60-D26-Cree-XM-L2-28-6-volt-P60-CR-XML2.htm
> 
> I was considering one of these with orange peel and a U2 cool emitter. Any opinions on it?



Customlites is basically Nailbender! There are a lot of great reviews on Nailbender's drop-ins.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...white-XRE-XPE-XPG-XML-U3-NICHIA-92CRI-PART-11

If you have any specific questions, you may want to ask him.


----------



## Grizzman

Risky said:


> http://www.customlites.com/P60-D26-Cree-XM-L2-28-6-volt-P60-CR-XML2.htm
> 
> I was considering one of these with orange peel and a U2 cool emitter. Any opinions on it?



I recently received a 4500K neutral one of these. The hotspot is larger than that of my Malkoffs, but it's 
not what I'd call floody at all due to the deep reflector. There's a fair bit of tint shift from the spot to spill,
but the spot tint is very nice. It really puts out serious lumens.

The M60F would probably be closer to what you're looking for.

Grizz


----------



## Risky

http://darksucks.com/store DS_SFClip.html

Does anyone know if this will fit a Surefire C2? I just ordered a Cryos Cooling bezel and now that I have to ditch the stock clip, I'm trying to find one that won't be in the way of the new bezel.


----------



## ElectronGuru

The stock clip will work, if you want to keep using it enough (and are willing to modify the clip).


----------



## Grizzman

Here's a photo of the Dark Sucks clip on one of my C2s. 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?243896-Its-official-I-m-a-C2-HA-addict-*part-2*&p=4183215&viewfull=1#post4183215

It should work just fine with a Cryos bezel, if you don't want to mod and use the stock clip.

Grizz


----------



## Risky

Grizzman said:


> Here's a photo of the Dark Sucks clip on one of my C2s.
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?243896-Its-official-I-m-a-C2-HA-addict-*part-2*&p=4183215&viewfull=1#post4183215
> 
> It should work just fine with a Cryos bezel, if you don't want to mod and use the stock clip.
> 
> Grizz



Looks amazing! Thank you! I knew I seen that clip on a C2 before. I dont't know why he doesn't list the C2 as compatible. Ordering one tomorrow.


----------



## DellSuperman

Haha, i was also wondering why it wasn't listed as compatible for C2 till i saw the photos. 
Will be ordering soon.. 

- JonK


----------



## timsmile

Risky said:


> http://darksucks.com/store DS_SFClip.html
> 
> Does anyone know if this will fit a Surefire C2? I just ordered a Cryos Cooling bezel and now that I have to ditch the stock clip, I'm trying to find one that won't be in the way of the new bezel.



here is a photo with C2, Jason's clip and Cryos Bezel 



timsmile said:


> My favourite light. Oveready Black HA C2 host, ronac Cryos bezel, triple xpg2, Jason's clip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## damn_hammer

Risky said:


> I just got my Oveready C2 bored host and I'm using it with a triple nichia EDCplus dropin but I don't think it does it justice. I want a super crazy floody dropin. Which one's should I be looking at?


I've got a nailbender XML dropin w/orange peel reflector, and SureFire FM34 flip up diffuser in my bored C2. Super bright, and floody when needed. I was thinking that a triple hCRI Nichia would be the perfect setup with the diffuser.


----------



## srmd22

timsmile said:


> My favourite light. Oveready Black HA C2 host, ronac Cryos bezel, triple xpg2, Jason's clip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2



Sweet. How hard would it be for me, as a noob, to set up a basic SF mod with a triple XPG, or other triple LED-- not as fancy as yours, just basics? Where would I start?

PS: I own a E1L and an Aviator A2 incan. But if those are not modifiable, I would go for something that is.


----------



## archimedes

srmd22 said:


> ....I own a E1L and an Aviator A2 incan. But if those are not modifiable, I would go for something that is.



:devil: ... around here, *everything * is modifiable ... oo:


----------



## DellSuperman

srmd22 said:


> Sweet. How hard would it be for me, as a noob, to set up a basic SF mod with a triple XPG, or other triple LED-- not as fancy as yours, just basics? Where would I start?



I had some experience with building normal P60, so I tried my hands on triples with the basic materials of the P60 dropins as I couldn't find sources for copper/brass as the base, in which most ppl here use.
I got the 20mm triple star, XP-G2 emitters & optics from Illumination Supplies & the rest (driver, empty P60 dropin, Fujik thermal compound) from FastTech.

This is a simple illustration of how I did it.
Hope it helps.

*btw, I made a second triple with Nichia 219.
Simply love the color!


----------



## kelmo

I've gone retro and I'm using a stock C2. The P60 still pleases the eye!


----------



## srmd22

DellSuperman said:


> I had some experience with building normal P60, so I tried my hands on triples with the basic materials of the P60 dropins as I couldn't find sources for copper/brass as the base, in which most ppl here use.
> I got the 20mm triple star, XP-G2 emitters & optics from Illumination Supplies & the rest (driver, empty P60 dropin, Fujik thermal compound) from FastTech.
> 
> This is a simple illustration of how I did it.
> Hope it helps.
> 
> *btw, I made a second triple with Nichia 219.
> Simply love the color!



That is cool. I plan to try sometHing like that at some point. But meanwhile... Can I just buy a triple drop in somewhere? 
Lol.

Also, is the C2 the best body for drop ins and add ons? In terms of availabe otc parts, I mean.


----------



## DellSuperman

Yeah, OverReady sells triple P60 dropins. 
You should check them out. 

And C2 is one of the many P60/D26 dropin compatible flashlights. 
I personally like the C2 because of the rubber grip & the ergonomic of the body. 

- JonK


----------



## timsmile

Both C2 and 6P are really good for drop-ins. For triple drop-ins, you can either get them from Oveready (the torch lab one, 1600 lumens for xpg2 or 1100 for nichia 219), but your light has to be bored to 18mm to accept IMR18350, or normal 18650 to drive the dropin. Or you can get the EDCplus triple dropin from illumination supply, less output, only around 500 I think, but it can be driven by RCR123 or primary, so you don't need to bore your flashlight

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JCD

kelmo said:


> The P60 still pleases the eye!



Yes it does!


----------



## Risky

I thought the stock C2 clip wasn't supposed to work with a Cryos Cooling Bezel. I put it on and it fits and clears the clip just fine. :shrug:


----------



## badtziscool

Risky said:


> I thought the stock C2 clip wasn't supposed to work with a Cryos Cooling Bezel. I put it on and it fits and clears the clip just fine. :shrug:



It might be the lipless version designed to work with the C2 clip.


----------



## ronac

There are a lot of guys that use the Cryos bezel with the C2. The clip just needs a bit of shaving (on the part the hooks into the body) so that it sits ~2mm further back. It's a simple mod and even if you do a bad job cutting/sanding it, it won't show.

The other alternative is just screwing the bezel in until the lip of the bezel just reaches the clip. That'll work for most drop ins with springs.


----------



## Risky

So I got the EDCplus triple nichia dropin in my C2 and while I love it, I still love the crazy throw and brightness of my Surefire Fury. What dropin will be just like just the Fury in terms of coolness and throw but outdo by a good margin?


----------



## FPSRelic

Risky said:


> So I got the EDCplus triple nichia dropin in my C2 and while I love it, I still love the crazy throw and brightness of my Surefire Fury. What dropin will be just like just the Fury in terms of coolness and throw but outdo by a good margin?



It would be hard to find a p60 drop in that could compete with the fury for both brightness and throw, as the reflector in the fury is deeper and bigger than a p60 drop in can accommodate for. If anything could do it, a nail bender XML2 drop in would. Alternatively, if your C2 has been bored for 18650's, you could get a direct drive mini turbo head from Oveready.


----------



## BenChiew

Mac also makes a P60 triple in either xpg2 or xpe2. 800 plus lumens OTF.


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Tana said:


> +1
> 
> The gap ensures optimal electrical contact between module and host... You could file it carefully and make a gap smaller but you shouldn't pay too much attention to it as it's only cosmetics; the host is still water-tight... I did make a mistake and filed my M61 but it's inside C2-HA, gapless and will stay as that forever...



I think this "gap ensures optimal electrical contact" is a lazy excuse for a less than ideal design.

None of the original SureFire P60 dropins have this uber special "added" feature. :laughing:

Nor the Moddoo's


----------



## Risky

FPSRelic said:


> It would be hard to find a p60 drop in that could compete with the fury for both brightness and throw, as the reflector in the fury is deeper and bigger than a p60 drop in can accommodate for. If anything could do it, a nail bender XML2 drop in would. Alternatively, if your C2 has been bored for 18650's, you could get a direct drive mini turbo head from Oveready.



Thanks for the suggestions! I do notice how deep it is on my fury and didn't realize it had alot to do with how well it throws, so that makes complete sense. I'm still learning


----------



## DellSuperman

Risky said:


> So I got the EDCplus triple nichia dropin in my C2 and while I love it, I still love the crazy throw and brightness of my Surefire Fury. What dropin will be just like just the Fury in terms of coolness and throw but outdo by a good margin?



While a triple 219 can't outshine or out-throw a Fury, I'm sure it will beat the Fury in terms of HiCRI & flood. 

I have a triple XP-G2 & 219, and the 219 stop short in terms of lumens OTF as compared to the XP-G2. But somehow it still managed to become my favorite EDC. 

- JonK


----------



## cland72

Just scored a C2-BK in great condition on craigslist. Picked up the light, P60, P61, SC1, and four batteries for $50! The tailcap had some excessive wear, but I replaced it with a brand new Z59 clicky and put my EDC XPG2 triple in it. Color me happy!


----------



## jamesmtl514

WOW what a great catch Chris!!!


----------



## DellSuperman

Anyone have any problem with the stock C2 clip?
I am a 'bezel down' kind of person & the clip really just don't fit too well with me.

I removed both my C2 clips & replaced them with the spare SolarForce clips that I had & :thumbsup:


----------



## write2dgray

Just stumbled across this thread and some beautiful lights. I've got a number of surefire lights, but never have been a huge C2 fan. That said, I've got one C2 HA that was picked up on base years ago still NIB. Anyone know the model specifics? She's ready for a new home where she may be fully appreciated .





Edit: Off to fleabay!


----------



## bugsy714

Loves me some c2


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Thinking about picking up a 3rd Oveready bored C2 for backup to my backup  I think it's the greatest P60 host *ever* created - but out of production. So I need to be sure I'm set well into the future before there aren't anymore.


----------



## SUREFIRED

Just bought my third C2, an Oveready bored C2-HA, with an AW 18650 (my first Li-ion light!) and a Nailbender XM-L2 800L P60. Can you say sweet? My new EDC.


----------



## tobrien

SUREFIRED said:


> Just bought my third C2, an Oveready bored C2-HA, with an AW 18650 (my first Li-ion light!) and a Nailbender XM-L2 800L P60. Can you say sweet? My new EDC.



congratulations buddy! You're gonna enjoy it all!


----------



## tobrien

I don't believe we have a C3 addict thread so I'm asking here:

has anyone put an LX2 clip on a C*3*? I've got one on my C2 (_and love it!_ simple and effective mod) but is it very functional on a C*3*?


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Does anyone else notice their brand new grey anodized C2's start to take on a little yellow patina after awhile? Barely there but you can see it.


----------



## T45

ledmitter_nli said:


> I think this "gap ensures optimal electrical contact" is a lazy excuse for a less than ideal design.
> 
> None of the original SureFire P60 dropins have this uber special "added" feature. :laughing:
> 
> Nor the Moddoo's



I AGREE! What has happened is that everyone is now using the P60 module profile as it is made by the Chinese companies. NOT the Surefire original P60 profile. The Chinese P60 may have the Same Dia at top, but the body follows a completely different profile. Why? Who knows. Someone needs to start making a P60 module with a Surefire body profile and that would fit Surefires and every other manufacturer out there. NO MORE ANNOYING GAP.

Got to get a C2 one of these days....HA color, Ronac Cyros head, Malkoff drop in, a 219 Nichia if possible, and maybe a McGizmo clicky. *Sigh* C2 perfection my friends.


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Everything about the C2 (except the original clip use the LX2 clip) is perfect. The lines of its hull, the inward bevel sweeps that connect to the head, the tac rubber ring that feels comfortable having the edge of your fingers resting on flat faces instead of a curve - it all looks like functional aspects of the light. Paired with a multiple emitter dropin only enhances this effect. The C2 really does looks high tech  Someone who I showed it to thought it was some sort of a camera at first. Hehe.


----------



## cland72

ledmitter_nli said:


> Everything about the C2 (except the original clip use the LX2 clip) is perfect. The lines of its hull, the inward bevel sweeps that connect to the head, the tac rubber ring that feels comfortable having the edge of your fingers resting on flat faces instead of a curve - it all looks like functional aspects of the light. Paired with a multiple emitter dropin only enhances this effect. The C2 really does looks high tech  Someone who I showed it to thought it was some sort of a camera at first. Hehe.



I lucked out and found a good condition C2-BK on craigslist locally for a steal. I put my EDC XPG triple in it with a Z59 and I love it, but am too afraid to EDC it for fear of it getting damaged or lost. But yeah, it's a bad MF


----------



## tobrien

cland72 said:


> I lucked out and found a good condition C2-BK on craigslist locally for a steal. I put my EDC XPG triple in it with a Z59 and I love it, but am too afraid to EDC it for fear of it getting damaged or lost. But yeah, it's a bad MF



nice man! do you (or any other CPFers who wanna chime in!) prefer the glossy C2-BK or the C2-HA for grip (really just asking about which feels better to one's hands)?

I've been curious about getting a C2-BK or C3-BK but I'm worried it'd be a slippery light due to having the 6P/9P finish but without the knurling. Am I correct in my concerns?

also does anyone have thoughts on the LX2 clip on a C3?


----------



## archimedes

tobrien said:


> nice man! do you (or any other CPFers who wanna chime in!) prefer the glossy C2-BK or the C2-HA for grip (really just asking about which feels better to one's hands)?
> 
> I've been curious about getting a C2-BK or C3-BK but I'm worried it'd be a slippery light due to having the 6P/9P finish but without the knurling. Am I correct in my concerns?
> ....



This is indeed one reason I prefer the C2-HA to the Z2-BK.

Now, if I could just find one of those rare C2-BKHA :devil:


----------



## lightcycle1

Just aquired a minty C2 HA and a Uniq continuous variable tailcap switch for it. My first SF light. Its an older incan light but Im going to get a Malkoff M61 for it ASAP. Just ordered a couple AW 17670's to feed it in the meanwhile to enjoy it as is. Planning on having it bored for 18650 eventually. Nice light, I like it a lot.
Also will be adding a crenalated bezel for it soon as well. Eventually it'll be a kickass light but like I said Ill enjoy it as is for now.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ledmitter_nli

The C2-HA looks much better IMO. And the black chips and wears down easily to-boot.

The Overready bored C2-HA is very very handsome...












Handsome, like me! 

Edit: You know, it actually looks like something Sony would make.


----------



## cland72

tobrien said:


> nice man! do you (or any other CPFers who wanna chime in!) prefer the glossy C2-BK or the C2-HA for grip (really just asking about which feels better to one's hands)?
> 
> I've been curious about getting a C2-BK or C3-BK but I'm worried it'd be a slippery light due to having the 6P/9P finish but without the knurling. Am I correct in my concerns?
> 
> also does anyone have thoughts on the LX2 clip on a C3?



The BK is slightly more slippery than the HA, but not incredibly more so. If you like the look, I'd say go for it. I personally use a C2-HA with Malkoff M61L 219 as my EDC, and the C2-BK with EDC triple is my camping/walking light.

As for using the LX2 clip, I suppose if you are a big proponent of bezel down carry it would be nice to have. I'm perfectly happy with the factory C2 clip, although on my E series lights I have bezel down clips as the factory bezel up clips seem to chew up my pants pockets.


----------



## ledmitter_nli

archimedes said:


> This is indeed one reason I prefer the C2-HA to the Z2-BK.
> 
> Now, if I could just find one of those rare C2-BKHA :devil:



Oveready has a custom black HA.


----------



## archimedes

ledmitter_nli said:


> Oveready has a custom black HA....



Thanks, but I still prefer the stock vintage version 

Incredibly, I passed on a chance to get one of the S&W special editions, long before they started selling for crazy-money $$$$$ :sigh:


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Everyone should know what dropin is inside by now. 






:devil:


----------



## badtziscool

ledmitter_nli said:


> Oveready has a custom black HA.




Wow! That's actually very slick! Kind of sad that I don't have one and Oveready has no more in stock. =(


----------



## T45

ledmitter_nli said:


> Everyone should know what dropin is inside by now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :devil:



Hey ledmitter...what size is that o-ring on the tail of your C2? Man, I really like the looks of the Bezel ring too!


----------



## ledmitter_nli

5/8"  Yeah I love the xeno bezels also. Smooth polished - might take a polishing cloth to it to make it shinier and really bounce rays out from the beam of that thing.


----------



## LightJaguar

Ah yes the C2 is still a classic beauty after all this years. One of my buddies has seen my C2 before and likes it. The other night I dropped by his house after work. I still had my work clothes on and my C2 HA strapped to my waist. He was drunk and asked me to pull out my C2 when he saw it. I did and when he saw it he kept on telling "that's such a nice looking flashlight man!"


----------



## tobrien

LightJaguar said:


> Ah yes the C2 is still a classic beauty after all this years. One of my buddies has seen my C2 before and likes it. The other night I dropped by his house after work. I still had my work clothes on and my C2 HA strapped to my waist. He was drunk and asked me to pull out my C2 when he saw it. I did and when he saw it he kept on telling "that's such a nice looking flashlight man!"


hahah drunk people always entertain


----------



## Toohotruk

That drunk guy has good taste!


----------



## Gryffin

cland72 said:


> As for using the LX2 clip, I suppose if you are a big proponent of bezel down carry it would be nice to have.



I am one of said proponents. How exactly does one acquire one of those clips?


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Buy SureFire LX2's and just throw out the light. I have 3 nice clips + a broken one.


----------



## tobrien

Gryffin said:


> I am one of said proponents. How exactly does one acquire one of those clips?



Google search "surefire rapid replacement parts" 

You can get one for free. 

Ledmitter's idea works too. Hahah 


— Sent from my unreleased, next generation iPad 44 running iOS 'M' (to be released in the year 2036) that Steve Jobs gave me personally using Tapatalk QuadHD 7 posted by TweetDeck 97.5.2.


----------



## Toohotruk

Great info Tobrien! :thumbsup:


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Be forewarned the LX2 clip is more cosmetic and less function because there's machined safety break notches on the sides right behind where it inserts into the host. Where the most stress is likely to occur.

Clipped bezel down to your upper pant pocket, it springs away from your body - and breaks easily.
Clipped bezel up to your upper pant pocket, it's more stable, but crouching or sitting you risk snapping the clip as well.

I broke my first clip simply pulling it out from inside my jacket pocket where it snagged and I was in a bit of hurry.

Yeah like this:


----------



## Gryffin

tobrien said:


> Google search "surefire rapid replacement parts"
> 
> You can get one for free.



I like "free" somewhat better than Ledmitter's idea. 

¡Muchas grácias, muchacho! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gryffin

ledmitter_nli said:


> Be forewarned the LX2 clip is more cosmetic and less function because there's machined safety break notches on the sides right behind where it inserts into the host. Where the most stress is likely to occur.
> 
> ...
> 
> I broke my first clip simply pulling it out from inside my jacket pocket where it snagged and I was in a bit of hurry.



Oh my. NOT good. I snag clips all the frakkin' time.


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Yeah you can see the safety break notches easily here. They are really weak just begging to snap.







If you're in combat, civilian or otherwise  stick with the original clip because it's much stronger. For lightweight duty, yeah I like the LX2 clip better.


----------



## tobrien

I have never had issues with the long LX2 clip installed on my C2. I can't say I'm the gentlest on my C2 but I've used that clip a lot (even so far as kinda 'flicking' it with my fingers where it'll bounce back into place) and have not had any issues

I guess it may be luck of the draw, but we ARE talking about Surefire here so it should all be the same


----------



## bugsy714

I've broken many l2x clips, the original clip I've never damaged


----------



## Gryffin

ledmitter_nli said:


> If you're in combat, civilian or otherwise  stick with the original clip because it's much stronger.



Roger Wilco. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gothmog

...and she made me addicted:
Overready black,bored,HAIII anodizing,Diffusor Lens,Mc Clicky,Tailstandring and my favorite Drop-in (LilKevin715 RGBW)


----------



## lightcycle1

My new C2....now sporting an M61 Malkoff.

Love it!












The soft warm and the hard cool.






Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## musker412

This is why I am on this site. I have a C2 HA that was found under my new bunk upon arrival in Iraq (2006). The clip was missing, though the top insert was there. It was wrapped in electrical tape until the previous owner could make it fit into a scope ring. Which I assume was then used to clamp on as a weapon light. P60 was burned out and batteries dead. I tossed it into my assault pack and it made its way home with me. Digging through some stuff I refound the old C2. Replacement clip from Surefire, a new P60, and fresh batteries. I am still impressed with the way it looks. 

But, I wanted a long running LED to make it a great EDC. With a simple google search I found CPF....and crawled down the rabbithole! So I have a Malkoff M61LL on the way. And I can only surmise where it goes from here. Thanks for a great site, knowledgable folks, and for letting my first post be in the C2-HA thread!

Best, 
musker412


----------



## cland72

musker412 said:


> This is why I am on this site. I have a C2 HA that was found under my new bunk upon arrival in Iraq (2006). The clip was missing, though the top insert was there. It was wrapped in electrical tape until the previous owner could make it fit into a scope ring. Which I assume was then used to clamp on as a weapon light. P60 was burned out and batteries dead. I tossed it into my assault pack and it made its way home with me. Digging through some stuff I refound the old C2. Replacement clip from Surefire, a new P60, and fresh batteries. I am still impressed with the way it looks.
> 
> But, I wanted a long running LED to make it a great EDC. With a simple google search I found CPF....and crawled down the rabbithole! So I have a Malkoff M61LL on the way. And I can only surmise where it goes from here. Thanks for a great site, knowledgable folks, and for letting my first post be in the C2-HA thread!
> 
> Best,
> musker412



Thank you for your service, and I'm glad you found the best combination in the flashlight world (in my opinion): Surefire + a Malkoff drop in


----------



## Xacto

musker412 said:


> This is why I am on this site. I have a C2 HA that was found under my new bunk upon arrival in Iraq (2006).



A light with a history - pictures are more than welcome...if not required ;-)
Welcome this great forum, great hobby.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## ElectronGuru

+ 

And welcome.


----------



## tobrien

musker412 said:


> This is why I am on this site. I have a C2 HA that was found under my new bunk upon arrival in Iraq (2006). The clip was missing, though the top insert was there. It was wrapped in electrical tape until the previous owner could make it fit into a scope ring. Which I assume was then used to clamp on as a weapon light. P60 was burned out and batteries dead. I tossed it into my assault pack and it made its way home with me. Digging through some stuff I refound the old C2. Replacement clip from Surefire, a new P60, and fresh batteries. I am still impressed with the way it looks.
> 
> But, I wanted a long running LED to make it a great EDC. With a simple google search I found CPF....and crawled down the rabbithole! So I have a Malkoff M61LL on the way. And I can only surmise where it goes from here. Thanks for a great site, knowledgable folks, and for letting my first post be in the C2-HA thread!
> 
> Best,
> musker412



thanks for serving our country man! yeah if you have pics you can post of the battle worn C2 I'd love to see that.


----------



## lightcycle1

'nuther shot of my new C2- this time sporting an EDC+
Ti-Ni black crenelated bezel and the GITD ring.
Powered with an AW17670 and a Malkoff M61.

(dont mind me its my first Surefire and Im currently in love with this light.) 






Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psychbeat

I like those glow rings!


----------



## musker412

Definitely used...but far from used up! Kind of like me!


----------



## bugsy714

Especially who??


----------



## musker412

God bless our troops, Especially our snipers!


----------



## tobrien

musker412 said:


> Definitely used...but far from used up! Kind of like me!



thanks for posting that man!


----------



## Toohotruk

+1 

Cool light and cool toolbox! 

:welcome: and thank you for your service!


----------



## Eric242

I´ve posted in this thread before, but it was quite a while ago. Since then the C2-HA really became my crack............14 C2s it is now, 13 C2-HA (one still in package), one C2-BK and two additional centurions, a L5 as well as a lego with a KT1 turbo head.


----------



## Roger999

Oh my.........

What do you do with 14 C2s? are like 1 or 2 users and the rest held in a collection box or you hide C2's in every nook and cranny inside the house?


----------



## cland72

Eric242 said:


> I´ve posted in this thread before, but it was quite a while ago. Since then the C2-HA really became my crack............14 C2s it s now, 13 C2-HA (one still in package), one C2-BK and two additional centurions, a L5 as well as a lego with a KT1 turbo head.



Great collection! How well does that turbo head throw?


----------



## Eric242

Roger999 said:


> What do you do with 14 C2s?


Well, what does anyone do with more than 3-5 flashlights  You collect them. It´s my absolute favourite design from Surefire. If the Z2 would have been available in HA it might have been different, but I really can´t stand the Type II glossy anodizing. Right now none of them are users. I might use the black one with Crosshair logo (had already been used by the former owner) when I get my L3N dropin back from Oveready.



cland72 said:


> Great collection! How well does that turbo head throw?


To be honest, I can´t really tell.....yet. I just received it a few days ago and didn´t compare it. It has a pretty tight beam though and I´d guess the throw is rather good. I´d love to have a Malkoff MD60 XM-L2 for it.

Eric


----------



## Rat

Eric242 said:


> I´ve posted in this thread before, but it was quite a while ago. Since then the C2-HA really became my crack............14 C2s it is now, 13 C2-HA (one still in package), one C2-BK and two additional centurions, a L5 as well as a lego with a KT1 turbo head.




13x C2's I think you qualify *C2-HA addict* :thumbsup: Thanks for sharing Eric great pic's

The C2 is my favorite as well :devil:

:wave:


----------



## Eric242

The only thing I´m really ashamed of is selling my C2 Emerson (with original box) in the 2009 selling spree.........damn I could kick my own *** nowadays especially since I´d have to pay at least three times of what I got for it to own it again.

Eric


----------



## Rat

Eric242 said:


> The only thing I´m really ashamed of is selling my C2 Emerson (with original box) in the 2009 selling spree.........damn I could kick my own *** nowadays especially since I´d have to pay at least three times of what I got for it to own it again.
> 
> Eric




Bend over I will kick it for you :devil:
Say if I share my one with you will that help ? Well just the photo that is.

I think I will be buried with all my C2's

Note it now has the original bezel ring back on it.






:wave:


----------



## Eric242

Rat said:


> Say if I share my one with you will that help ?


Now that would help of course.....


Rat said:


> Well just the photo that is.


.....oh, just a pic, no not helping just hurting.....


Rat said:


> Bend over I will kick it for you :devil:


.....but that did help 

Eric


----------



## cland72

Alright, which one of you mugs just snagged the C2 on ebay for $30???


----------



## musker412

Look what showed up today!





And so it has begun!


----------



## cland72

Excellent choice. You can't argue with 100 lumens for 10 hours regulated, with a taper for 2-3 hours afterwards.


----------



## bugsy714

Rat is the definitive c2 addict!


----------



## musker412

cland72 said:


> Excellent choice. You can't argue with 100 lumens for 10 hours regulated, with a taper for 2-3 hours afterwards.



My thinking exactly...In one of the toughest hosts available. Sign me up!


----------



## BenChiew

bugsy714 said:


> Rat is the definitive c2 addict!



Rat is an addict for everything Surefire and PK.


----------



## T45

Benchiew said:


> Rat is an addict for everything Surefire and PK.



Hey! Don't knock another man's hobbies. Me? I like flashlights


----------



## BenChiew

T45 said:


> Hey! Don't knock another man's hobbies. Me? I like flashlights



Not knocking. Rat is the Kaiser when it comes to mint Surefires and PK related materials.


----------



## tobrien

musker412 said:


> Look what showed up today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so it has begun!


like cland72 said, excellent choice!


----------



## yearnslow

I have a meagre 2 C2L HA's. One is a P60L 80 lumen, the other a KX4 head 120 lumen. The 80 lumen model has brass threads at the tail cap? the other (KX4) doesn't, What's the difference? Did Surefire change the body's at some point?


----------



## Xacto

Still a youngling in the old Jedi knowledge of Surefire flashlightology, but the color difference come from sort of inner coating of the aluminium. Older ones were translucent yellow, later ones clear.
I hope I remembered that correctly from
the top of my head.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## archimedes

Xacto said:


> Still a youngling in the old Jedi knowledge of Surefire flashlightology, but the color difference come from sort of inner coating of the aluminium. Older ones were translucent yellow, later ones clear.
> I hope I remembered that correctly from
> the top of my head.
> 
> Cheers
> Thorsten



Here's an informative link ... 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?220852-Which-Surefire-Chem-Coat-Is-Better


----------



## yearnslow

Thanks guys.


----------



## musker412

archimedes said:


> Here's an informative link ...
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?220852-Which-Surefire-Chem-Coat-Is-Better



Thanks for the info and link guys. I was also curious as mine has that brass color. Ask an ye shall receive. Thanks for asking yearnslow!


----------



## LightJaguar

I was looking for that C2 Emerson for the longest time. I recall one one being sold some years ago for less then $150. Can't remember why I didn't buy it but I still regret it that along with a few Strider M2.


----------



## Rat

LightJaguar said:


> I was looking for that C2 Emerson for the longest time. I recall one one being sold some years ago for less then $150. Can't remember why I didn't buy it but I still regret it that along with a few Strider M2.



Hey Edgar
Don’t forget our pact we did a few years back. Let’s recap 
If I am ever going to sell any of my C2’s or M2’s you get first dibs and if you are ever going to sell your C2’s or M2’s I have first dibs :twothumbs

Hey have you ever looked into starting a Custom titanium collection :naughty:




Benchiew said:


> Rat is an addict for everything Surefire and PK.




Hey Ben
I just wish I could find more PK lights 





bugsy714 said:


> Rat is the definitive c2 addict!



You know me well Charles :devil: I hope all is going good for you at home these days mate.
35x C2's and you would of handled a lot of them at one time I am sure.


:wave:


----------



## bugsy714

Yes indeed!
my friend has a factory sealed c2 Emerson pair I've been trying to buy for two years now! I think you got the one I bored and sold from my personal stash


----------



## Rat

bugsy714 said:


> Yes indeed!
> my friend has a factory sealed c2 Emerson pair I've been trying to buy for two years now! I think you got the one I bored and sold from my personal stash



My Emerson is not bored. I did not get that one from you but it was sent to you.

:wave:


----------



## BenChiew

Rat said:


> Hey Ben
> I just wish I could find more PK lights




Curse has been on "vacation" for quite awhile now. But when he does return, all of us are in for a shock. Well maybe not us personally but at least to our pockets. LOL

He may produce a few PK stuff with serial number #1. 
That will surely melt you away.


----------



## konig

Does anyone know where I can get a new rubber grip-ring for my C2?


----------



## cland72

konig said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a new rubber grip-ring for my C2?



Call Surefire - I bet they'll get you one for free.


----------



## Xacto

cland72 said:


> Call Surefire - I bet they'll get you one for free.



+1

But the bigger question - where to get one in 10 or 20 years? Other than the flashlight body itself I fear that there could be shortages over time, especially since rubber ages, depending on the storage conditions sometimes pretty fast.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## cland72

Xacto said:


> +1
> 
> But the bigger question - where to get one in 10 or 20 years? Other than the flashlight body itself I fear that there could be shortages over time, especially since rubber ages, depending on the storage conditions sometimes pretty fast.
> 
> Cheers
> Thorsten



I can only hope that Surefire is good enough to continue to produce batches of rubber rings for the Z2/C2 type lights and keep them on hand for warranty service.

I wouldn't imagine the cost is that great to keep a few hundred or a couple thousand on hand, especially when you consider the scope and volume of their business.


----------



## LightJaguar

Rat said:


> Hey Edgar
> Don’t forget our pact we did a few years back. Let’s recap
> If I am ever going to sell any of my C2’s or M2’s you get first dibs and if you are ever going to sell your C2’s or M2’s I have first dibs :twothumbs
> 
> Hey have you ever looked into starting a Custom titanium collection :naughty:
> 
> :wave:



Yea I sort of recall that pact not sure what the terms where though :devil: 
Lately I've really considered selling off my small collection since it's just sitting there gathering dust and I have other hobbies. The Surefire hobby is just not going anywhere for me. It's been awhile since I bought a Surefire, I actually got rid of my last Z2 not long ago. I'm thinking of maybe keeping one special light (the L5 protoype and huh maybe the Remmington C2 plus the Team Soldier C2 don't sound too bad either) along with a few "utility" Surefires that I actually use and selling off of the rest. But then I look at my precious and think NAH!
As far as a Custom Titanium collection goes I just could not afford it and even if I could I've never really been into the "bling bling" of things if you know what I'm saying. Having been in the military I appreciate Surefire and it reminds me of a bygone era for me. There are some pretty Ti stuff but I would take an L1 with an over driven XML over a Ti flashlight any day if such thing existed.


----------



## Xacto

Carried Carried the Surefire C2 for a round in the pool. Even with the damaged tailcap it stayed dry inside. Had the P60 Xenon bulb installed - better than taking a chance and frying a LED Dropin

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## tobrien

Xacto said:


> [IG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v43/thorwie/Flashlights/F139F640-0071-49DC-985D-F3915FAD096F-891-000000780307DBC0_zpsba1fbc05.jpg[/IMG]Carried Carried the Surefire C2 for a round in the pool. Even with the damaged tailcap it stayed dry inside. Had the P60 Xenon bulb installed - better than taking a chance and frying a LED Dropin
> 
> Cheers
> Thorsten


haha that's awesome. I had no idea they'd be that waterproof!


----------



## Half-Bear




----------



## 880arm

Half-Bear said:


>



Very nice Half-Bear! 

And by the way . . . :welcome:


----------



## tobrien

880arm said:


> Very nice Half-Bear!
> 
> And by the way . . . :welcome:



agreed, that was an awesome photo


----------



## MBentz

Posting a picture of my first C2-HA I bought on the MarketPlace. I bought it brand new in an unopened package. It's an LED version with the KX4 head. I was looking at the tail cap and noticed it was a bit different than all the other modern Z41 tail caps in my collection. It's missing the SureFire USA lettering. 






Is that normal? I admit I did not search so I apologize in advance.


----------



## lightcycle1

Congrats. Youll love the C2. I find myself grabbing that one more often than anything else for general use.

Put a Malkoff M61 dropin in that. Best thing I ever did for the light. EDC+ has nice crenelated bezel rings for that and AR glass lenses. I'm not up on the SF history stuff so I cant comment on the tailcap. Mine has the SF name on my olive green HA model.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MBentz

lightcycle1 said:


> Congrats. Youll love the C2. I find myself grabbing that one more often than anything else for general use.
> 
> Put a Malkoff M61 dropin in that. Best thing I ever did for the light. EDC+ has nice crenelated bezel rings for that and AR glass lenses. I'm not up on the SF history stuff so I cant comment on the tailcap. Mine has the SF name on my olive green HA model.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2



Yeah, after some more searching my tail cap seems fairly common. The aftermarket bezels are nice, but I think I want to keep my lights stock. Except for the drop ins.


----------



## tobrien

MBentz said:


> Yeah, after some more searching my tail cap seems fairly common. The aftermarket bezels are nice, but I think I want to keep my lights stock. Except for the drop ins.



congrats on your C2! 

as to the tailcap, I _think_ (purely speculation here!) that they used to make the tailcaps with "SUREFIRE USA / WWW.SUREFIRE.COM" originally, but after that just put the URL on there (without "SUREFIRE USA").

I'm basing this on the fact that some of my recent-ish Surefires have the .com/USA stuff, but extra brand new tails I've gotten from SF only have the .com.


----------



## cland72

MBentz said:


> Yeah, after some more searching my tail cap seems fairly common. The aftermarket bezels are nice, but I think I want to keep my lights stock. Except for the drop ins.



I would highly recommend getting a bezel removal tool (you can buy one for like $8 on ebay) and replace the bezel rings on your Surefires. I dropped a 6P a couple of years ago, and had I installed one of the steel bezels from Xeno (or a similar offering from Oveready) the bezel would not have dented in and damaged the light. 

I upgrade every single Surefire P60 light I own with a steel bezel now. Cheap insurance for at or under $10 each.


----------



## tobrien

cland72 said:


> I would highly recommend getting a bezel removal tool (you can buy one for like $8 on ebay) and replace the bezel rings on your Surefires. I dropped a 6P a couple of years ago, and had I installed one of the steel bezels from Xeno (or a similar offering from Oveready) the bezel would not have dented in and damaged the light.
> 
> I upgrade every single Surefire P60 light I own with a steel bezel now. Cheap insurance for at or under $10 each.


this is good advice, I irreversibly dented my Z44-HA bezel when I dropped my C2.


----------



## MBentz

cland72 said:


> I would highly recommend getting a bezel removal tool (you can buy one for like $8 on ebay) and replace the bezel rings on your Surefires. I dropped a 6P a couple of years ago, and had I installed one of the steel bezels from Xeno (or a similar offering from Oveready) the bezel would not have dented in and damaged the light.
> 
> I upgrade every single Surefire P60 light I own with a steel bezel now. Cheap insurance for at or under $10 each.



Ok, you guys talked me into it.  There are a lot pictures in this thread. Is there a picture of a type III HA C2 with all the different color bezels on it? I can imagine what black would look like, but I'd like to see stainless, polish and brass.


----------



## lightcycle1

Check out the XENO TW-02 bezel remover from.EDC+.

Its a two function piece of kit in one...bezel remover wrench and diffuser wand. 9 bucks. Its nice to have that diffuser wand that fits the C2 and the bezel spanner wrench machined into the end works great.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MBentz

lightcycle1 said:


> Check out the XENO TW-02 bezel remover from.EDC+.
> 
> Its a two function piece of kit in one...bezel remover wrench and diffuser wand. 9 bucks. Its nice to have that diffuser wand that fits the C2 and the bezel spanner wrench machined into the end works great.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2



Just ordered that, along with seven or so bezels from Oveready, from EDC+ maybe 45 minutes ago.


----------



## LightJaguar

MBentz said:


> Posting a picture of my first C2-HA I bought on the MarketPlace. I bought it brand new in an unopened package. It's an LED version with the KX4 head. I was looking at the tail cap and noticed it was a bit different than all the other modern Z41 tail caps in my collection. It's missing the SureFire USA lettering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that normal? I admit I did not search so I apologize in advance.



Interesting that Flashlight looks familiar.... I don't usually pay that much attention to detail on flashlights and hadn't noticed that before. I have another C2L that I'm keeping in my collection for now. Now I have this urge to check all of the C2/M2/L5 and see what the tailcaps look like. 
I'm glad it found a good home where someone enjoys it, shows it off and buys things for it.


----------



## MBentz

LightJaguar said:


> Interesting that Flashlight looks familiar.... I don't usually pay that much attention to detail on flashlights and hadn't noticed that before. I have another C2L that I'm keeping in my collection for now. Now I have this urge to check all of the C2/M2/L5 and see what the tailcaps look like.
> I'm glad it found a good home where someone enjoys it, shows it off and buys things for it.



It took me days to decide if I wanted to take it out of the packaging.  In the end I couldn't resist. Now I just need a incandescent to match it!


----------



## ledmitter_nli

ledmitter_nli said:


> Thinking about picking up a 3rd Oveready bored C2 for backup to my backup  I think it's the greatest P60 host *ever* created - but out of production. So I need to be sure I'm set well into the future *before there aren't anymore.*



Oveready is OUT OF STOCK


----------



## cland72

MBentz said:


> Ok, you guys talked me into it.  There are a lot pictures in this thread. Is there a picture of a type III HA C2 with all the different color bezels on it? I can imagine what black would look like, but I'd like to see stainless, polish and brass.



I did a Google image search and there are TONS of pics there. Should give you an idea of what you will like and what colors pair well.

https://www.google.com/search?site=...11.0....0...1ac.1.25.img..9.8.393.Yg2wDd69-6s


----------



## ElectronGuru

*C2-HA, Smurf Commando Edition:

*


----------



## 880arm

ElectronGuru said:


> *C2-HA, Smurf Commando Edition:
> 
> *



Awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## Half-Bear

tobrien said:


> agreed, that was an awesome photo


Thanks guys. I can definitely see the appeal of this light.


----------



## carl

IMHO, one shortcoming of the C2 is the bare aluminum body threads for the tailcap. Modern lights today tend to have HAIII tailcap threads on both the body and tailcap for wear resistance and easy slight counterclock twist for lockout. 

1) In the past, has anyone had their C2 tailcap threads nickel coated? If so, who does it?
2) Any other ideas?

With Ni-plated threads for wear resistance and HAIII tailcap threads from tailcaps with HAIII like the Oveready tailcaps, we can have lockout too.


----------



## Toohotruk

C2s have lockout tailcaps. :thinking:


----------



## LightJaguar

I'm a bit confused the threads on the body are not HAIII but the threads on the tailcap are. Either way you can lock it out at least I can with a simple twist even after a Mcclicky upgrade. I have to do that all the time because I use the Xeno holster with a Mccliky. If I don't lock it out when I sit down somewhere I can push the tailcap to the on position and not even know it.


----------



## carl

ok, I didn't look too closely at the tailcap threads to see they are HAIII - maybe the natural HAIII was a bit light in color. But what about anyone out there putting a hard coat of some kind on the bare aluminum body threads at the tail-end?


----------



## bugsy714

They aren't bare per say they are treated with alox to protect them, in older models you can see the gold hue before they switched to clear


----------



## carl

I think you are talking about corrosion protection but I'm looking for thread wear protection with HAIII which most modern lights now have. Even nickel plating would work in place of HAIII.


----------



## bugsy714

I've never really seen wear with the exception of the anno in the tail cap wearing through. Having dissimilar materials on threads helps prevent galling and freezing also


----------



## ElectronGuru

carl said:


> But what about anyone out there putting a hard coat of some kind on the bare aluminum body threads at the tail-end?



HA is harder then it looks (pun intended). It's not a coating that can be painted on where you want it. It's grown on the entire part at once and can only be blocked with plugs and the like. Compounding issues, it's massive trouble to remove HA already there. Remove to much or uneven and the part is ruined. We're all that not a problem, batches of less than say 100 lights (300 parts) cost more than other options per part. It would literally be cheaper to buy a second body.


----------



## grayhighh

C2 with 2 big fat trits






C2 Iced ( thinking of getting a Copper bezel ring to replace the matt black one )


----------



## Lomandor

grayhighh said:


> C2 with 2 big fat trits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C2 Iced ( thinking of getting a Copper bezel ring to replace the matt black one )



That looks awesome! How did you install the trits?


----------



## grayhighh

Barry at PrecisionWorks milted the slots. But he dose not offer trit slot milling anymore.


----------



## mbw_151

Man this C2 addiction just keeps coming back and it's all Gene Malkoff's doing. I bought my first C2 when P60s were the best thing on the market. It was my go to light for a long time. Then LED lights came along and the C2 languished. 

Reviews of drop-ins from Malkoff started getting raves. When a neutral tint came along I bought a M60W. Well I ended upusing the light more than I ever had with the P60. It had better runtime and no burn outs. I used it so much that eventually I couldn't stand the pace it used cells. 

I bought a M60WL for the C2 and put the M60W intoa C3, but that's another story. Life was good again, longer runtime and only a little loss of throw. However, other lights beckoned. I acquired an HDS U42, a very flexible light but it didn't have the throw of the C2. Unfortunately, there was an undesirable side effect. The lack of spill beam on the M60WL started to bug me. That other light had spill, so another upgrade. I bought an M61WL, same runtime, way more output than the HDS and magnificent spill. Life was good. The lights made a great pair.

 I should have left well enough alone, but temptation got the better of me and I bought a new HDS with way more lumens, 100 to be exact. The C2 was in the drawer for long stretches. I still loved the form factor, but the M61WL just wasn't cutting it any more. I tried an M61W, great output but not frequently used. I tried a M61NLL, great runtime but just not quite right.

Meanwhile, Gene's out there reading my mind and creating the M361N. It took a little while but I finally took the plunge and bought a couple. What a great creation! It has a very usable low, medium equal to the M61NLL and the screaming high of the M61W. The C2 is back again! I still need the HDS for its 0.5 lumen low, but for everything else the M361N has it covered. Long live the C2!


----------



## Lomandor

Has anyone seen a C2 with a "RUGER" logo?


----------



## Rat

No I have not seen one. That's not saying there is none but you would think some one on CPF would of posted one by now.

I have only seen C2's in Smith & Wesson, _Remington Military Products Division & Taurus_ as far as gun manufactures go. There could well be more that I do not know of  If so I would love to see them.
Still looking for a Smith & Wesson myself.

PS: This thread should never be on the second page C2's rule






:wave:


----------



## tobrien

A C2 I put together but didn't post in this thread. Being illuminated by a Malkoff M61L HCRI2 module


----------



## Redhat703

tobrien said:


> A C2 I put together but didn't post in this thread. Being illuminated by a Malkoff M61L HCRI2 module


Very nice! Both the light and the tint


----------



## RI Chevy

tobrien said:


> A C2 I put together but didn't post in this thread. Being illuminated by a Malkoff M61L HCRI2 module



Nice "Old School" light!


----------



## 880arm

RI Chevy said:


> Nice "Old School" light!



Yep, that's a nice looking C2 :thumbsup:


----------



## dbleznak




----------



## weklund

*
**
**Vinhnguyen54 .... You are the MAN !! 

Just received my M3 with emitter swap mod. *
*
Awesome work. 

This is now an excellent light with a beautiful neutral/warm tint. 

Beam pattern and throw are great.

Fitted on my bored Oveready C2 with Cerakote GITD coating.

Many Thanks and Happy Holidays.













*​


----------



## RI Chevy

Neat. Kind of looks like a Frankenstein C2.


----------



## tobrien

it's about time this got bumped again! thanks weklund for posting that!


----------



## tobrien

Redhat703 said:


> Very nice! Both the light and the tint





RI Chevy said:


> Nice "Old School" light!





880arm said:


> Yep, that's a nice looking C2 :thumbsup:



thanks a lot guys! I apologize I'm just now replying, but thank you 

that's one of three C2 hosts, not counting the M2


----------



## 880arm

The "Power of Light" indeed. Very nice light! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lomandor

marwaremas said:


> :wave:



Now that's one nice looking C2 in awesome condition. Merry Christmas to all you C2 ADDICTS out there! :wave:


----------



## T45

weklund said:


> *
> **
> **Vinhnguyen54 .... You are the MAN !!
> 
> Just received my M3 with emitter swap mod. *
> *
> Awesome work.
> 
> This is now an excellent light with a beautiful neutral/warm tint.
> 
> Beam pattern and throw are great.
> 
> Fitted on my bored Oveready C2 with Cerakote GITD coating.
> 
> Many Thanks and Happy Holidays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​



that nails it! I was on the fence about getting that Solar Force M3 head for a Surefire 9P. That looks great!


----------



## tobrien

marwaremas said:


> :wave:



nice man! that looks spectacular! that's not the glossy black either, is it? very cool!

What's the story behind the "Power of Light" designation? I once knew but I've since forgotten. Wasn't it something like a Surefire employees thing?


----------



## Rat

C2 Power of Light 
Hey *marwaremas* that's my photo and my light ? 
So what are you posting that you have one or you like it ?




880arm said:


> The "Power of Light" indeed. Very nice light!



Why thank you sir



Lomandor said:


> Now that's one nice looking C2 in awesome condition. Merry Christmas to all you C2 ADDICTS out there!



Yes its mint & A Merry Christmas to you too and a happy new year.




tobrien said:


> nice man! that looks spectacular! that's not the glossy black either, is it? very cool!
> 
> What's the story behind the "Power of Light" designation? I once knew but I've since forgotten. Wasn't it something like a Surefire employees thing?




No that's right it's Matt black HAII
I think the story goes a bit like this. *About 50 only were made for Surefire's marketing team. *


*I have posted this light first in post #769 and again in post #841 



:wave:*


----------



## 880arm

Rat said:


> C2 Power of Light
> 
> Why thank you sir



LOL 

I thought I had seen one of those somewhere before. Nice light Rat!


----------



## Lomandor

Rat said:


> C2 Power of Light
> Hey *marwaremas* that's my photo and my light ?
> So what are you posting that you have one or you like it ?
> 
> Yes its mint & A Merry Christmas to you too and a happy new year.*
> 
> :wave:*



Lol, I though that photo looked familiar. Awesome looking C2 Rat, I'm still in the lookout for one 


Well here is another photo, though don't worry, this time I'm sure this one is not yours :thumbsup:


----------



## Rat

Lomandor said:


> Lol, I though that photo looked familiar. Awesome looking C2 Rat, I'm still in the lookout for one
> 
> 
> Well here is another photo, though don't worry, this time I'm sure this one is not yours :thumbsup:



*OMG* I love it I wish it was mine :devil: 
Tell me more please  
How long have you had it for ? Did you get it with the box ? If so has the box got on the label *C2-HABK Special* ?
Whats the condition ? It is Black HAII right ?
So cool. I have to say I would love to have dibs on it if you ever think of selling :thumbsup:

:wave:


----------



## Rat

Lomandor said:


> Has anyone seen a C2 with a "RUGER" logo?



Yes I have NOW post #1042 lol 

:wave:


----------



## luisma

Hi C2 addicts I don't want to double post so I am only linking to the original post, I posted an unusual C2 although not in HA it was a prototype Cerakote originally done at Surefire with the laser engravings. Because it was a prototype and was tested the ano never caught on with the factory and very few where made in this color. 
Here is the link, it's post #891 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Fires-Part-2&p=4347832&viewfull=1#post4347832

thanks 

Luis


----------



## Toohotruk

Looks like some posts disappeared Luis... 

Edit: Nevermind, I had a couple of threads confused.


----------



## Lomandor

Rat said:


> *OMG* I love it I wish it was mine :devil:
> Tell me more please
> How long have you had it for ? Did you get it with the box ? If so has the box got on the label *C2-HABK Special* ?
> Whats the condition ? It is Black HAII right ?
> So cool. I have to say I would love to have dibs on it if you ever think of selling :thumbsup:
> 
> :wave:



Hi Rat, sorry for the late reply, been flat out since Christmas and New Years :duh2:

Thats right, It is Matt Black HAIII, and mint as too! 
The original owner had it for approximately 6 years but never really used it. 
From what I was told, there were a few made (how many I don't know) for RUGER sales team as a marketing tool and were not sold to the public. 

This is by far my favourite C2 ATM. The RUGER Logo looks awesome on this light, it is thick and it looks Snow White against the Matt Black finish! :devil:


----------



## luisma

Let's bring this one to the top again with some nice love for the Centurion lights from the past. 


























Enjoy 

Luis


----------



## tobrien

Luis, that bronzy C2 is beautiful! I like that a whole lot


----------



## luisma

tobrien said:


> Luis, that bronzy C2 is beautiful! I like that a whole lot



my favorite ano color is that brownish bronze, I have a couple of M3"s and some lights with that same color ano. 
I shot those two for comparison of the two different colors. 

Luis


----------



## KDOG3

Great thread! Almost had forgotten about it. I love the C2. I wish I could buy one.... Are there any new ones left?


----------



## cland72

KDOG3 said:


> Great thread! Almost had forgotten about it. I love the C2. I wish I could buy one.... Are there any new ones left?



Sure, you find them on eBay from time to time for around $150 NIB, but on occasion you'll find a used one for around $100.


----------



## KDOG3

Yeah I see one for $170....yikes!


----------



## ganymede

KDOG3 said:


> Yeah I see one for $170....yikes!



Price has gone through the roof once it is discontinued and become a collectable.


----------



## Grandall4

Just dusted off my old c2 and getting ready to mod it over to led. Didn't realize they had this following.


----------



## ElectronGuru

I've been sharing C2 Editions for years. In the beginning, the C2s were easy to get and the finishes, difficult. We've gotten better at the finishes over the years, but one color kept eluding us, red. Several attempts have made it onto CPFM, but we finally nailed it last year. So why all the fuss? C2's are disappearing, and there simply won't be enough supply to make more. But how to finish. How special can the last special C2 be? 

Presenting, the *C2-HA-DM51 Edition*:


----------



## 880arm

Very very nice Dan.


----------



## Toohotruk

Cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## FPSRelic

Yes, that is a very sweet light. I can't say that the full colour red and blue C2's have appealed to me as much as the HAIII Black ones you guys did, but that two-tone colouring looks awesome.


----------



## easilyled

That 2-tone red and black C2 is the dog's boll***s as we say in the UK. 
A very appropriate tribute to an illustrious CPF member. :thumbsup:


----------



## ganymede

Would someone please rescue DM51 from the Borg cube?


----------



## erehwyrevekool

Awesome, love C2 in red finish! :goodjob:


----------



## nbp

+1. Love the look of that light! Wish DM was here to enjoy it. :candle:


----------



## cland72

nbp said:


> +1. Love the look of that light! Wish DM was here to enjoy it. :candle:



What happened to him?


----------



## tobrien

cland72 said:


> What happened to him?


He's in Surefire's secret dungeon/prison


----------



## nbp

cland72 said:


> What happened to him?



He stopped visiting (or least stopped posting) a couple years ago. As far as I have heard he is OK, but I don't personally know why he doesn't visit anymore. :shrug:


----------



## LightJaguar

Rat said:


> *OMG* I love it I wish it was mine :devil:
> Tell me more please
> How long have you had it for ? Did you get it with the box ? If so has the box got on the label *C2-HABK Special* ?
> Whats the condition ? It is Black HAII right ?
> So cool. I have to say I would love to have dibs on it if you ever think of selling :thumbsup:
> 
> :wave:



That is a nice looking light and sorry Rat I have first dibs on that one. It's a gentleman's agreement however but we can always have a "duel" using flashlights if we ever have to settle it. I still remember our long standing agreement too. So many agreements I'm going to have to write them somewhere to remember them. 
The other day I bought me a Surefire C2 in really bad shape after selling one of my brand new ones. It's just a plain old one that's in bad shape even the switch is missing the spring. Still got a nice warm feeling inside when I got it. Might need therapy or something one of this days....


----------



## DRoc

I'm looking at buying a C2 LED off a buddy, but its the 120 lumen version with the KX4 head...I'm only going to buy it if I can remove the head so I can install something else, like a cryos bezel or another aftermarket option. Anyone know if the KX4 bezel on C2 LED's are removable?


----------



## 880arm

DRoc said:


> I'm looking at buying a C2 LED off a buddy, but its the 120 lumen version with the KX4 head...I'm only going to buy it if I can remove the head so I can install something else, like a cryos bezel or another aftermarket option. Anyone know if the KX4 bezel on C2 LED's are removable?



Absolutely. It screws off just like the Z44 bezel. :thumbsup:


----------



## DRoc

Holy smokes that was fast...lol. thanks!


----------



## flashlight chronic

Here's mine w/ an M2 head.


----------



## KDOG3

Keep trying to find one but no luck. :-(


----------



## MBentz

It's not a C2, but it is HA. My first C3-HA. I've been wanting one of these for some time now.


----------



## tobrien

MBentz said:


> It's not a C2, but it is HA. My first C3-HA. I've been wanting one of these for some time now.



congrats! I've got a PrecisionWorks bored C3 and the C3s are so comfortable to hand hold. No joke. Enjoy your new light!


----------



## MBentz

Yeah, this is probably my seventh C3. It's just my first C3-HA.


----------



## archimedes

I found it curious that C2 always seemed to be much more common in HA, while C3 seemed much more common in BK finish ... :thinking:


----------



## Kestrel

archimedes said:


> I found it curious that C2 always seemed to be much more common in HA, while C3 seemed much more common in BK finish ... :thinking:


We do have some information on this, albeit very incomplete.
In the C3 Serial Number Registry thread, there are 16 C3-BK's and 26 C3-HA's cited. :shrug:


----------



## Boss

It's not a C2, but an M2 HA Natural. My first C2/M2 host and it's hands down my favorite light. 

The drop in is a Sportac Triple XP-G2 dedomed and swapped the driver for a QLITE 4-mode + 4-7135's for 4.5amps. 
Noctigon Copper MCPCB and QLITE FET driver from Mountain Electronics on the way.

The Cryos is HA Natural but is slightly darker than the Surefire Finish. Anyone know any tricks on how to lighten the color of Hard Anodizing?


----------



## psychbeat

^^^nice!!
And I REALLY like where yer going with the mods on the drop in!!


----------



## tobrien

Boss said:


> It's not a C2, but an M2 HA Natural. My first C2/M2 host and it's hands down my favorite light.
> 
> The drop in is a Sportac Triple XP-G2 dedomed and swapped the driver for a QLITE 4-mode + 4-7135's for 4.5amps.
> Noctigon Copper MCPCB and QLITE FET driver from Mountain Electronics on the way.
> 
> The Cryos is HA Natural but is slightly darker than the Surefire Finish. Anyone know any tricks on how to lighten the color of Hard Anodizing?
> 
> [IM]http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/640x480q90/42/9vlh.jpg[/IMG]
> [IM]http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/640x480q90/22/5yof.jpg[/IMG]
> [IM]http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/640x480q90/834/lus7.jpg[/IMG]


dude I love it!

how are you replacing the Sportac driver? that's amazing


----------



## Boss

tobrien said:


> dude I love it!
> 
> how are you replacing the Sportac driver? that's amazing



To remove the driver, I de-soldered the wires to the MCPCB, removed the screws holding the MCPCB to the pill, unscrewed the aluminum pill, then used a sharpie and a cotton ball for some cushion to just carefully push the driver out from the inside out. It appeared to be glued in and didn't require too much force. 

I was pleased to see that the aluminum pill had some mass to it, maybe 3/8" thick and threaded into the brass housing. I used arctic silver 5 on the pill/housing contact point and also on the MCPCB/Pill contact point.

There is a fair amount of slack in the wiring to play with. It may be possible to remove/swap the driver from the bottom without de-soldering the MCPB, but I think it would at least cause some cosmetic damage to the factory driver. 

If you do have plans on swapping the driver, I would recomend a de-dome while you're at it. The factory tint is just too blue for my liking, the tint is quite nice after the de-dome and the hot spot is smaller. I probably wouldn't exceed 4.5amps on the factory Aluminum MCPCB, but at 4.5amps it's PLENTY of light.


----------



## GhostReaction

Some of my C2 & M2

It's a black HA ronac head, 
I did think of airbrushing the head to match body and tailcap but.... Since I have a darker tailcap, the only easier way to balance the tone is with a darker tailcap.(2nd pic)


----------



## d337944

Stripped, lightly polished, and on the way to Rat :devil:
















Other experimental guises:


----------



## RI Chevy

Cool combos. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rat

d337944 said:


> Stripped, lightly polished, and on the way to Rat :devil:




You sure work fast one minute I purchased a neat body next day I have myself one mighty cool looking complete host.
Thanks again for this I really think it is one fine piece of work :thumbsup: It will take some prime real estate in my display cabinet that's for sure.
*I think it should have it's own name how about the D33-C2* :twothumbs

Good to see this thread where it should be first page just love me C2's

:wave:


----------



## Lomandor

One of the nicest C2's I've seen in a while D33, great work buddy and will be an awesome addition to your collection RAT!

This thread hasn't been getting enough attention lately, good to see it up the top.


----------



## Rat

Lomandor said:


> One of the nicest C2's I've seen in a while D33, great work buddy and will be an awesome addition to your collection RAT!
> 
> This thread hasn't been getting enough attention lately, good to see it up the top.



Hey Lomandor
She is a nice C2 D33 did a great job on it. It will fit in my collection very nice.

Was just looking back a few pages on this thread and seen your Ruger C2 again gee I need that light so bad are you sure we cannot work out a deal :naughty: :devil:



Lomandor said:


>




:wave:


----------



## Lomandor

Rat said:


> Hey Lomandor
> She is a nice C2 D33 did a great job on it. It will fit in my collection very nice.
> 
> Was just looking back a few pages on this thread and seen your Ruger C2 again gee I need that light so bad are you sure we cannot work out a deal :naughty: :devil:
> 
> 
> :wave:



Hi Rat :wave: how are you matey, its been a while! 

Yes a beauty indeed and would have to be my favourite, looks sooo nice in real life and out of my humble collection, she really stands out of the crowd. Sorry buddy, I can see this light going anywhere soon.


----------



## Mr.Freeze




----------



## Lomandor

Hi guys, after seeing a photo here a few years ago of a C2 with an M2 bezel and GG&G T.I.D. (I don't remember who's) I was drooling so much which inspired me to make one for myself, but have not been fortunate enough to find one.... Until now! Whoopee!! It looks just as good in person than what I remember from that picture.


----------



## LightJaguar

Ah yes the Strider M2 I wanted that flashlight for a long time but always arrived a bit late. Nice catch.
If I remember correctly the bezel should be the older ribbed M2 type?


----------



## Lomandor

LightJaguar said:


> Ah yes the Strider M2 I wanted that flashlight for a long time but always arrived a bit late. Nice catch.
> If I remember correctly the bezel should be the older ribbed M2 type?



Hi buddy, just to clarify, I have had the Strider M2 for some time now. It is the GG&G TID bezel that I have finally just found and attached to a later version M2 head. Yes the original head on the M2 is the older ribbed version which I took off for some fun to Lego the GG&G and will not be a permanent thing on the Strider M2 :thumbsup:

It has a really nice ano match though


----------



## GrizzlyAdams

I just took a C2 out of the package and noticed that the bezel was really darker than any other finish I've seen. I've uploaded a pic with several examples of Surefire natural finish, and Overeadys version in the 6P. Anyone else get one this dark?






This was purchased from Amazon a few months ago when someone found a shipping container full of new old stock


----------



## Toohotruk

That is WAY dark!!!


----------



## red_hackle

Mr.Freeze said:


>



Ah... One of the most elegant and practical C2 Legos ever! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Freeze

Thank you und viele Grüsse nach Frankfurt!


----------



## KDOG3

Look what showed up the other day....now to find a good led drop in for it. Dyin for suggestions.


----------



## KDOG3

I'd also like to get an LX2 bezel down clip if anyone knows.


----------



## RI Chevy

Malkoff M61N. Would go nice in there!


----------



## KDOG3

Multi level? That's what I'm thinking of. ..


----------



## cland72

KDOG3 said:


> Multi level? That's what I'm thinking of. ..



Malkoff M361 or EDC Plus three mode P60 drop in would suit you well.


----------



## KDOG3

Investigating now


----------



## Grizzman

KDOG3 said:


> I'd also like to get an LX2 bezel down clip if anyone knows.



I think I saw one in the MarketPlace yesterday.


----------



## KDOG3

Dang. The M361s are all sold out. Any other suggestions? Even a cheapie?


----------



## DRoc

I would get Vinh to custom build you one...Then it's built to your wishes. No less reliable, I'm sure


----------



## KDOG3

Who? I've been out of this for a long time


----------



## DRoc

KDOG3 said:


> Who? I've been out of this for a long time



http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?140-Vinhnguyen54

Best to email him for what you want.


----------



## mckeand13

KDOG3 said:


> Who? I've been out of this for a long time



I would suggest Nailbender (Dave) if you prefer to go the custom route:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...white-XRE-XPE-XPG-XML-U3-NICHIA-92CRI-PART-11


----------



## Mr.Freeze

...a few C2 Setups:


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Mr.Freeze said:


> ...a few C2 Setups:



Wow, that's an amazing C2 collection! :bow:


----------



## KDOG3

Any decent low cost drop ins like on deal extreme etc?


----------



## Eric242

KDOG3 said:


> Any decent low cost drop ins like on deal extreme etc?


How about this: http://intl-outdoor.com/p60-dropin-module-cuxp2-xpg2-219bt-p-798.html
Brass pill, you can choose from XP-G2 cool or neutral, Nichia 219B, UV, Smooth or OP reflector, 1, 2, 3 (HML or LMH), 4 or 5modes......
I got one a while ago, seems to be a decent dropin for it´s price.

Eric


----------



## KDOG3

I've been out of it for awhile what's the emitter of the day now?


----------



## KDOG3

Eric242 said:


> How about this: http://intl-outdoor.com/p60-dropin-module-cuxp2-xpg2-219bt-p-798.html
> Brass pill, you can choose from XP-G2 cool or neutral, Nichia 219B, UV, Smooth or OP reflector, 1, 2, 3 (HML or LMH), 4 or 5modes......
> I got one a while ago, seems to be a decent dropin for it´s price.
> 
> Eric


I don't see what output it has.... Am I missing it?


----------



## tobrien

KDOG3 said:


> I don't see what output it has.... Am I missing it?



they don't have OTF listed, however, my 4-mode module by them (same linK) won't change modes anymore. YMMV


----------



## kelmo

I either use the stock SF LAs or a Malkoff M61NL in mine!


----------



## KDOG3

Well just took the plunge and ordered the M361N. They were back in stock so I jumped on it lol.


----------



## KDOG3

Now it says they're out of stock. Looks like I got the last one for now! At least I hope so!


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

2015 bump!


----------



## Hiro Protagonist




----------



## 880arm

Nice!! I've got one set up almost exactly like that! :twothumbs


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Thanks 80arm! It took a while to find the tailcap.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Triple triple triples (three C2s with triples on three stands) 







Left: Bored C2 BK, SOYCD 6A copper triple XPG2
Middle: OR C2 HA, EDC+ 219A
Right: OR Custom Black C2 HA, SOYCD copper triple 219B, lucidrv firmware


----------



## tobrien

nice Hiro! when did SOYCD start making P60s?


----------



## Rat

Whats going on cannot have one of my favorite threads go quite. 

How about one of my new C2's. Well its new old stock came with the box & batteries.






:wave:


----------



## badtziscool

Rat said:


> Whats going on cannot have one of my favorite threads go quite.
> 
> How about one of my new C2's. Well its new old stock came with the box & batteries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:




Wow! That anno matches almost perfectly.


----------



## Nicrod

Here's a quick cell phone pic of my Heavy use C2-Ha, TorchLab Triple HML
Prometheus clip, soft McClicky , bored 18mm


----------



## RI Chevy

Nice!


----------



## MBentz

Rat said:


> Whats going on cannot have one of my favorite threads go quite.
> 
> How about one of my new C2's. Well its new old stock came with the box & batteries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:



I spent a lot time at Fort Bragg. I'd love to get one of those some day.


----------



## Nicrod

Some more poor cell phone pictures. 

Oveready C2 Murdered out, Bored 18mm 
Brass hard press McClicky Torchlab Triple LMH N219's


----------



## tobrien

that is a mean looking light!


----------



## RI Chevy

Sure is. :thumbsup;


----------



## Espionage Studio

Paying homage to electronguru who posted a similar pic once of a C2 and got me hooked on Surefire


----------



## mckeand13

Espionage Studio said:


> Paying homage to electronguru who posted a similar pic once of a C2 and got me hooked on Surefire



Mmmmmmm, very nice!


----------



## altermann




----------



## altermann




----------



## sgt253

Wow, new in the package! How lucky are you? Always wanted one. Some day hopefully.


----------



## altermann

have bought them both from the same owner from .....
Pakistan.
lol


----------



## ganymede

altermann,

Very nice!


----------



## KDOG3

Man this thread is still here? Wow, I bet you can't even get these anymore.


----------

